# LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TRADING POST



## Guest

THIS IS A SIGHT TO BUY SELL OR TRADE OR JUST SHOW YOUR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COLLECTIONS. ALL LOWRIDER TYPE MAGAZINES ARE WELCOMED. PLEASE DO NOT DISRESPECT ANYBODY ON THIS SIGHT OR ON LAYITLOW FOR THAT MATTER. THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS UNITED NOT DIVIDED. EVERYBODY IS WELCOMED. LETS TRY TO KEEP IT REAL, AND I'LL KEEP THIS SIGHT OPEN UNTIL DECEMBER OF 2007. IF PEOPLE ARE FRONTING I WILL SHUT IT DOWN.

BE CAREFUL OF SCAM ARTISTS, POSERS, AND PEOPLE WHOS ASSES ARE SO TIGHT, THEY CAN LEAN UP AGAINST A WALL AND SQUEEZE A BRICK OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 4 2007, 10:13 PM~8718295
> *THIS IS A SIGHT TO BUY SELL OR TRADE OR JUST SHOW YOUR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COLLECTIONS.  ALL LOWRIDER TYPE MAGAZINES ARE WELCOMED.  PLEASE DO NOT DISRESPECT ANYBODY ON THIS SIGHT OR ON LAYITLOW FOR THAT MATTER.  THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS UNITED NOT DIVIDED.  EVERYBODY IS WELCOMED. LETS TRY TO KEEP IT REAL, AND I'LL KEEP THIS SIGHT OPEN UNTIL DECEMBER OF 2007. IF PEOPLE ARE FRONTING I WILL SHUT IT DOWN.
> 
> BE CAREFUL OF SCAM ARTISTS, POSERS, AND PEOPLE WHOS ASSES ARE SO TIGHT, THEY CAN LEAN UP AGAINST A WALL AND SQUEEZE A BRICK OUT.  :biggrin:
> *


  :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Guest

FOR SHOW NOT FOR SALE...


----------



## Guest

TRADE ONLY FOR 1977-78 ISSUES IN GOOD OR EXCELLENT CONDITION.


----------



## Guest

AUTOGRAPHED ISSUE INSIDE FROM THE OWNER OF THE GYPSY ROSE. IN GOOD CONDITION, CENTER FOLD DID COME OUT BUT IT'S IN GOOD CONDITION. FOR TRADE OR SELL...FOR $20.00 OR BEST OFFER.


----------



## Guest

AUTOGRAPHED ISSUE NOT ORIGINAL PICTURE, BUT SIGNED BY OWNER OF THE BEAUTY MARK, $20.00 DOLLARS. 2 AVAILABLE. TRADE FOR 1977-1979 IF I NEED THE ISSUE.


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:wave:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 5 2007, 12:02 AM~8718563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRADE ONLY FOR 1977-78 ISSUES IN GOOD OR EXCELLENT CONDITION.
> *


I NEED THE TECHNICAL LOWRIDER ISSUE LETS TALK


----------



## SAUL

SOME OF MINE NOT FOR SALE JUST FOR SHOW :biggrin: I DO HAVE ONE EXTRA OF THE 3RD ISSUE WICH IS THE ONE WITH THE TAN BOMB THAT ONE IS FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## SAUL

FOR SHOW NOT FOR SALE THE 1ST 3 LOWRIDER ARTE MAGAZINES AND 1981 CALENDAR


----------



## SAUL

NOT LOWRIDER MAGAZINES BUT HAVE LOWRIDERS IN THEM OH YEAH NOT FOR SALE


----------



## SAUL

1982 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CALENDAR


----------



## SAUL

NOT LOWRIDER MAGAZINES BUT RELATED








Q-VO AND FIRME


----------



## SAUL

SOME MORE RELATED LOWRIDER ISSUES


----------



## SAUL

A SHOT OF MY COLLECTION FROM 1977 THRU 1985


----------



## SAUL

THESE ARE FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## SAUL

FOR SALE


----------



## Guest

This issue sold out, at a lot of stores. It didn't go to the subscribers because it was a special issue. It is going out of circulation now. I recommend everybody buy it. It's a classic issue. You will enjoy this one.


----------



## Guest

SOLD


----------



## MR.LAC

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=354503&hl= :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

AUTOGRAPHED ISSUE....GOING ONCE.....GOING TWICE....GOING THREE TIMES....SOLD!!!!! not really :twak:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 5 2007, 08:25 PM~8726437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD ISSUE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

WHAT!!!! A SIGHTING OF THE BEAUTY MARK ON THE COVER AGAIN!!! :around:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 5 2007, 11:27 PM~8727502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!!!! A SIGHTING OF THE BEAUTY MARK ON THE COVER AGAIN!!! :around:
> *


THAT'S WHY THAT ISSUE IS CALL THE BEST OF 70's...HOMIE...  :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 5 2007, 09:25 PM~8726437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This issue sold out, at a lot of stores.  It didn't go to the subscribers because it was a special issue.  It is going out of circulation now.  I recommend everybody buy it.  It's a classic issue.  You will enjoy this one.
> *


I need one of these.


----------



## H8R PROOF

IF ANYONE HAS ANY EXTRA ISSUES OF Q-VO OR FIRME 4 SELL...HIT ME UP.. :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar




----------



## 77towncar

please let me know if u have early 90s late 80s mags for sale mags pictured not for sale


----------



## hoorider

looking for 92 thur 97 mags any any one has them let me know


----------



## SAUL

I GOT ALOT OF THEM FOR SALE FROM 88 THRU 2000 LET ME KNOW WICH ONES YOU WANT $2 DOLLARS FOR EACH FROM 92 ON TO 2000 88 THRU 91 3$ TO $4 DEPENDING ON THE CONDITION


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 5 2007, 12:07 AM~8718592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUTOGRAPHED ISSUE INSIDE FROM THE OWNER OF THE GYPSY ROSE. IN GOOD CONDITION, CENTER FOLD DID COME OUT BUT IT'S IN GOOD CONDITION. FOR TRADE OR SELL...MAKE OFFER.  THIS ISSUE AND SIGNED IS VERY RARE.  MAY GO OFF THE MARKET.
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 9 2007, 10:52 AM~8750838
> *
> *


how much


----------



## BigPoppa

$10 apiece, $3 to ship, will combine shipping!

will consider trades for Q-Vo or Firme, older LRM, old memorabilia
all were scanned with plastic slipcovers on, so they may look a little weird

Good topic BTW

















Missing centerfold


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

LOOKING FOR THE LRM WITH THE FIRST CASANOVA I BELIVE ITS FROM 94. HIT ME UP IF ANYONE HAS IT . THANKS


----------



## Guest

NOT FOR SALE


----------



## Guest

Autographed issue in the inside by the owner of The Gypsy Rose... Inducted into the Hall of Fame. Signatures have been authenticated by the Imperials car club. They are genuine. (Limited Issues Available). PM offers. Starts at $20.00.


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: 








Or you could by this magazine......This one already sold out...


----------



## BigPoppa

I need October 1985 complete for a friend, let me know


----------



## tecolote14

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=501842


----------



## tecolote14

My Webpage
i have sone left


----------



## tecolote14

My Webpage
i need an extra 1977 issue 6,7,11 willing to trade for other first year issues or buy cash y que


----------



## tecolote14

My Webpage 
some pics


----------



## tecolote14

http://a855.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...eba1e96526ddea6


----------



## '83 caddy

I need lowrider magazine october 2002, if any body wants to sell it pm me with the info. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63

I'm looking for the issue with the 64 that cube used in his video, I don't know what year, issue it is??


----------



## Guest

ANY BODY HAVE A FULL COLLECTION OF THE FIRST LOWRIDER MAGAINES 1977 AND 1978. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE ONES I NEED. AND IF YOU HAVE THEM FOR SALE (PM) PERSONAL MESSAGE ME. THANKS...


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 25 2007, 06:12 PM~8869515
> *ANY BODY HAVE A FULL COLLECTION OF THE FIRST LOWRIDER MAGAINES 1977 AND 1978. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE ONES I NEED.  AND IF YOU HAVE THEM FOR SALE (PM) PERSONAL MESSAGE ME.  THANKS...
> *


already posted pics look back a page or two


----------



## MISTER ED

NOT RELATED TO THIS BUT I NEED TO KNOW WHO HAS BLVD MAGAZINES FOR SALE I WILL BUY. I NEED THE LAST ISSUE VOLUME 10


----------



## BigPoppa

bunch of old mags on ebay

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiaz


----------



## Tony46




----------



## 77towncar

yo tony what are thouse too mags up top u have several of hook me up with price


----------



## SAUL

those are folders there badd ass


----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## drgndawagn

im looking for 90 thur 93 so if anyone has them hit me up


----------



## olskulow

Im looking for a lowrider magazine poster of a zoot suiter and his girl in front of a 39 chevy. I saw this poster in the early 80s. Also looking for the dec 1977 Lowrider. PM if you have one or both.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Nov 25 2007, 01:17 PM~9299872
> *im looking for 90 thur 93 so if anyone has them hit me up
> *



those are the hardest to find it seems. i lookin for Jan-Oct 93. i have an extra march '92 here.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:cheesy:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE

[*SIZE=7]if anyone has the 1st and 2nd year of lowrider mags please let me know i need both years complete I also need 1985 the complete year please pm me prices if you have them....

Thanks[/SIZE]*


----------



## Guest




----------



## LosAngelesRydr

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 25 2007, 06:18 PM~9300210
> *those are the hardest to find it seems.  i lookin for Jan-Oct 93.  i have an extra march '92 here.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

For sale $30 set


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Hall of Fame 2007, limited supply, $30.00 a set, PM offers, excellent condition.</span>


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 5 2007, 09:25 PM~8726437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This issue sold out, at a lot of stores.  It didn't go to the subscribers because it was a special issue.  It is going out of circulation now.  I recommend everybody buy it.  It's a classic issue.  You will enjoy this one.
> *


U GET CAN GET AS MUCH AS U WANT OF THOSE AT PRIMEDIABACKISSUES.COM


----------



## KILLA G

HERE ARE MINE


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 13 2007, 11:04 PM~9450741
> *U GET CAN GET AS MUCH AS U WANT OF THOSE AT PRIMEDIABACKISSUES.COM
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Anybody gotta pic of The Family Jewel? Green 64 verte that used to run in ad in LRM back around 91-94. Owned by Dave Marquez and Ice Cube Used it in Good Day video remember....white speakerbox in the backseat lol. Need that pic so I can show it to the guy doing my graphics. All help appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 14 2007, 06:42 PM~9453680
> *Anybody gotta pic of The Family Jewel? Green 64 verte that used to run in ad in LRM back around 91-94. Owned by Dave Marquez and Ice Cube Used it in Good Day video remember....white speakerbox in the backseat lol. Need that pic so I can show it to the guy doing my graphics. All help appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them arent graphics those are candy, yessir!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

You gotta see the whole car homie, shit got moe patterns than a motherfu....! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 14 2007, 12:04 AM~9450741
> *U GET CAN GET AS MUCH AS U WANT OF THOSE AT PRIMEDIABACKISSUES.COM
> *


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Dec 14 2007, 12:57 AM~9450385
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



got something i'm lookin for? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I am looking for this issue.


----------



## Guest

Volume 2 Number 1,2,3.


----------



## Guest

Volume 2 Number 4,5,6.


----------



## Guest




----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Dec 14 2007, 09:51 PM~9456985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for this issue.
> *


i have an extra of this issue with no cover thoe :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL




----------



## hoppin62

:uh: :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

I think that came out in 1993, the cover has a chopped pink 38 on it



> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 14 2007, 12:42 PM~9453680
> *Anybody gotta pic of The Family Jewel? Green 64 verte that used to run in ad in LRM back around 91-94. Owned by Dave Marquez and Ice Cube Used it in Good Day video remember....white speakerbox in the backseat lol. Need that pic so I can show it to the guy doing my graphics. All help appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sanchostattoos

I'm looking for all the issues from jan.1979 to dec.1980 if anybody has those for sale let me know.


----------



## Ragtrey

I have 7-90 through present, 'bout 98% complete. What would you pay!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Dec 21 2007, 07:40 PM~9504871
> *I have 7-90 through present, 'bout 98% complete. What would you pay!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$ FOR 7 THRU 18


----------



## sanchostattoos

PM me with your price.


----------



## juanz47

here is my collection of lowrider mag i am selling them for 4 buck each i still have a lot left sorry i dont know what one's i have left just let me know what month and year and i can look and see if it still have i sold all the 88 89 i think i have most of the 90 and up sorry i dont know what mag the pic are for just thought i take pic of them


----------



## juanz47




----------



## juanz47




----------



## juanz47




----------



## juanz47




----------



## juanz47




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

great collections! :0


----------



## juanz47




----------



## juanz47




----------



## juanz47

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 26 2007, 03:03 PM~9536092
> *great collections!  :0
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## tecolote14

for all those on ebay ect who have bought vintage lowrider magazine off of me . i will be at the majestics picnic new years day. i'm going with some amigos i think it's in long beach.i will have some primo year magazines for sale


----------



## tecolote14

for all those on ebay ect who have bought vintage lowrider magazine off of me . i will be at the majestics picnic new years day. i'm going with some amigos i think it's in long beach.i will have some primo year magazines for sale


----------



## KILLA G

ANYONE HAVE ALL THE 02 ISSUES


----------



## KILLA G

ANYONE HAVE ALL THE 02 ISSUES


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by juanz47_@Dec 26 2007, 04:08 PM~9536139
> *thanks hommie
> *


pm sent


----------



## hoppin62

Looking for nice clean copies. PM me with prices......

1981 - DEC

1982 – JAN, JUL/AUG

1983 - MAR, APRIL, MAY JUN, JUL, OCT

1984 - MAR/APR

1985 - JAN, MAR, NOV, DEC

Technical Low rider


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 27 2007, 07:18 PM~9545511
> *Looking for nice clean copies. PM me with prices......
> 
> 1981 - DEC
> 
> 1982 – JAN, JUL/AUG
> 
> 1983 - MAR, APRIL, MAY JUN, JUL, OCT
> 
> 1984 - MAR/APR
> 
> 1985 - JAN, MAR, NOV, DEC
> 
> Technical Low rider
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 27 2007, 08:49 PM~9547094
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

Looking for:

Ford Issue
Best of the '70's
Aug. 2002 (Issue with Santana on the cover)

Send me a PM if you have one or more of these!


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 30 2007, 06:07 AM~9564176
> *Looking for:
> 
> Ford Issue
> Best of the '70's
> Aug. 2002 (Issue with Santana on the cover)
> 
> Send me a PM if you have one or more of these!
> *


I HAVE THE SANTANA ONE BUT ITS NOT IN THE BEST SHAPE


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 31 2007, 04:28 AM~9568190
> *I HAVE THE SANTANA ONE BUT ITS NOT IN THE BEST SHAPE
> *


Is it torn anywhere?


----------



## stillchippin

Got pretty much every issue from 2000 to present if anyone is interested.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 27 2007, 07:18 PM~9545511
> *Looking for nice clean copies. PM me with prices......
> 
> 1981 - DEC
> 
> 1982 – JAN, JUL/AUG
> 
> 1983 - MAR, APRIL, MAY JUN, JUL, OCT
> 
> 1984 - MAR/APR
> 
> 1985 - JAN, MAR, NOV, DEC
> 
> Technical Low rider
> *



There is no January issue in 1982

There is no May or October issue, the June and July issues are combined in 1983

check out the links in my sig, all mags are arranged in order


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 31 2007, 05:34 PM~9576386
> *There is no January issue in 1982
> 
> There is no May or October issue, the June and July issues are combined in 1983
> 
> check out the links in my sig, all mags are arranged in order
> *


Thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------



## H8R PROOF

I KNOW I WONT HAVE MUCH LUCK, BUT IM GONNA THROW IT OUT THERE ANYWAY......ANYONE GOT ANY Q-VO OR FIRME 4 SELL...PM ME


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Dec 31 2007, 10:15 PM~9573861
> *Got pretty much every issue from 2000 to present if anyone is interested.
> *


How much for all of them? Gotta be shipped to The Netherlands though.


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 31 2007, 01:27 AM~9571165
> *Is it torn anywhere?
> *


YEAH


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jan 1 2008, 08:07 PM~9583357
> *I KNOW I WONT HAVE MUCH LUCK, BUT IM GONNA THROW IT OUT THERE ANYWAY......ANYONE GOT ANY Q-VO OR FIRME 4 SELL...PM ME
> *


im selling all of my q-vo and firme i have about 30 of them together but there not cheap :biggrin:  :0


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

how much for a package of 80 thru 93 shipped to 76114 thanks homies


----------



## stillchippin

have 1-9 BLVD mags


----------



## SAUL

q-vo and firme $45 each


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 13 2007, 11:07 PM~9450762
> *HERE ARE MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats shits tight, never noticed that they would form pics. wat issues are those


----------



## Mr.Link

any body selling any in gud or decent condition not torn tho thanx :thumbsup: pm me plez


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 5 2007, 07:59 PM~8724888
> *THESE ARE FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the one with Dressed To Kill on the cover?

Posted the wrong pic  But you know the one I am talking about.PM a price if you do not mind.


----------



## LOWASME

:0 I need any LOWRIDER MAGAZINE from the yea 2000!

Shipped to 72801 Russeville Arkansas!

PM me & Let me know,Thanks!
:cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

WTB LRM April 1993. Has the "Bomb Of The Year" on the cover. Need ASAP!!!! Thanks


----------



## RAGTOPROY

WTB LRM April 1993. Has the "Bomb Of The Year" on the cover. Need ASAP!!!! Thanks


----------



## firme64impala

My Lowrider beer mug from 1982. It was put out by ATM Creations and you could order it out of the magazine for $4.00.


----------



## BigPoppa

I think people have seen on ebay some of those really early issues that are set at way way out of my price range. They always talking about it's the original, not a reprint, etc. 

Where can I get a reprint then, I never seen one besides the first LRM that came with another issue a few years back. Fuck, as long as it's nice and complete, I wouldn't care if it's a reprint.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

I HAVE ABOUT AN 7 FOOT STACK OF LOWRIDER MAGS WOULD ANYBODY BE INTERESTED IN BUYING ALL OF THEM MOST OF THEM ARE FROM THE 80S -PRESENT SOME ARE TRIPLES,ANY OFFERS ON ALL OF THEM LOCAL PICKUP ONLY


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 15 2008, 10:57 AM~9700053
> *I HAVE ABOUT AN 7 FOOT STACK OF LOWRIDER MAGS WOULD ANYBODY BE INTERESTED IN BUYING ALL OF THEM MOST OF THEM ARE FROM THE 80S -PRESENT SOME ARE TRIPLES,ANY OFFERS ON ALL OF THEM LOCAL PICKUP ONLY
> *


sell me april 1993! :biggrin:


----------



## tecolote14

i need a volume 1 issue 8 ' 9' and 10 . 70's vintage to comlete my 3rd 1 year lowrider collection. i have other first year magazines for trade in mint or near mint condition


----------



## Guest

FOR YOUR INFORMATION: POMONA AUTO SLOP MEET AND LONG BEACH AUTO SLOP MEET HAS MAGAZINE DEALERS WITH OLD MAGAZINES FOR SELL. I BUY ALL MY MAGAZINES IN MINT CONDITION THERE.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jan 22 2008, 12:02 AM~9753672
> *FOR YOUR INFORMATION:  POMONA AUTO SLOP MEET AND LONG BEACH AUTO SLOP MEET HAS MAGAZINE DEALERS WITH OLD MAGAZINES FOR SELL.  I BUY ALL MY MAGAZINES IN MINT CONDITION THERE.
> *


TRUE


----------



## Guest

FOR YOUR INFORMATION: REGARDING REPRINTS...I BUY MAGAZINES THAT I CAN STILL SMELL THE INK ON THEM AND THEY SAY THEY'RE ORIGINAL FROM 1980 AND SO ON. THEY ARE A LITTLE BIT LARGER THAN OTHER ISSUES. IT'S COOL. LOWRIDER MAGAZINES ARE CONSIDERED CHEESE IN THE COLLECTOR'S WORLD AND THEY ARE NOT ALLOWED ON THE FLOOR OF COLLECTOR TRADE SHOWS. (from experience) SO THAT BEING SAID. DON'T TELL US THEY ARE ORIGINAL. WE ARE NOT CONNAISSEURS OF CHEESE. JUST SELL US THE MONTH AND YEAR. AND KEEP IT REAL. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

NOW...WHO WANTS TO SELL ME THIS CHEESE?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

THIS WILL BE A GOOD PLACE TO HAVE YOUR MAGAZINES AUTOGRAPHED...I WILL BE THERE.


----------



## Guest

I WOULD LIKE TO BUY THIS ONE...


----------



## swangin68

im looking for a mag in 79' or 80' with a black 70' impala w/ blue custom interior it was in 79' super show and in a photo shoot in sabor car club orange county chapter, also in groupe e.l.a chapter. has anyone seen this car or issue, im looking to buy it...............


----------



## behind the 8 ball

got july 85 in great condition buy it in ebay by mistake


----------



## Tony46

Hey guys check out this web site I just found check it out www.vintagelomagsandposters.com


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## imgntnschgo

what are orlies worth if in good cond. i have prem. too 2002
some missing here and there,forgot i had them stored.....


----------



## 77towncar

ttt looking for 1985 1988=1991 please help


----------



## my78olds

i need july 1990
can any1 help me out


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 23 2008, 05:03 PM~10013352
> *what are orlies worth if in good cond. i have prem. too 2002
> some missing here and there,forgot  i had them stored.....
> *


----------



## Guest

Orlies are worth about 2.50 to ???. However if you find the right person who wants them you might get more for them. They will pay more because they want them badly. It was a good magazine. Q-yo and Firme's can go for as much as $20.00 for each. Because they are rare. Orlies isn't that rare. But to the right collector you can sell them but sell the years all together. Don't break up the years. There is nothing like a complete set. Let the buyer sell the extra years. If you have any lowriders magazines let me know... post up the years of the sets .


----------



## Guest

ALL LOWRIDER TYPE OF MAGAZINES WELCOMED...


----------



## H8R PROOF

ANYONE HAVE THE PREMIER ISSUE OF STREET CUSTOM,( GMC BLOODY-MARY) ON THE COVER.....ANY SELLERS :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Mar 1 2008, 07:18 AM~10063924
> *ANYONE HAVE THE PREMIER ISSUE OF STREET CUSTOM,( GMC BLOODY-MARY) ON THE COVER.....ANY SELLERS :biggrin:
> *



Hit me up...I have some extras in mint condition. 562-201-1374


----------



## Guest

i would like to purchase some 1977=78 lowrider magazines I only need a couple of issue to complete the set.... :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Feb 29 2008, 11:48 PM~10063362
> *ALL LOWRIDER TYPE OF MAGAZINES WELCOMED...
> *


----------



## hoppin62

I am looking for these issues. PM me if you got any of them. Thanks  

1979 – JUN, JUL

1981 – DEC 

1985 - MAR, NOV, DEC


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Guest

I PICKED UP THIS ISSUE OVER THE WEEKEND... I ALSO WENT CRUISING IN THAT GRAND PRIX FROM TOGETHER CAR CLUB... :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 10 2008, 11:10 PM~10140466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PICKED UP THIS ISSUE OVER THE WEEKEND...  :thumbsup:
> *



me too, at Pomona


----------



## Guest

A....You probably bought it off of the same dealer... Do you have any you want to sell. How about any Orlies, or perhaps, old lowriders. Do you have any laying around that you are willing to depart with. PM me back...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 10 2008, 03:28 PM~10135410
> *I am looking for these issues. PM me if you got any of them. Thanks
> 
> 1979 –  JUN, JUL
> 
> 1981 – DEC
> 
> 1985 - MAR, NOV, DEC
> *


Did lowrider publish a Jan, Feb, March, April, 1979 issue and if so can you post them... Jun and Jul 1979 are about $10. You can get those easy.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 11 2008, 07:22 PM~10146753
> *Did lowrider publish a Jan, Feb, March, April, 1979 issue *


No, they started in May  
PM sent


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 11 2008, 08:22 PM~10146753
> *Did lowrider publish a Jan, Feb, March, April, 1979 issue and if so can you post them... Jun and Jul 1979 are about $10.  You can get those easy.
> *


Actually, Volume II covers part of 1979, but it's not listed by month


----------



## KILLA G

I WANT ALL O2 CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

for sale


----------



## KILLA G

I GOT THE MARCH 2001 AND GOOD CONDITION











EXCEPT THEM STAINS ON THE SIDE


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 10 2008, 02:28 PM~10135410
> *I am looking for these issues. PM me if you got any of them. Thanks
> 
> 1979 –  JUN, JUL
> 
> 1981 – DEC
> 
> 1985 - MAR, NOV, DEC
> *


Anyone??


----------



## Guest

I have bought some issues on ebay....You might have a chance on finding those single issues. :werd:


----------



## Tony46

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 11 2008, 12:10 AM~10140466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PICKED UP THIS ISSUE OVER THE WEEKEND...  :thumbsup:
> *


Im the dealer who has these magazines, I have a whole box that has about 60 of them, if anyones intrested let me know, thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 13 2008, 11:58 PM~10164165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale
> *


X2


----------



## Tony46

HEY GUYS, IM STILL LOOKING FOR DISTRIBUTORS FOR MY MAGAZINES. LET ME KNOW IF ANY OF YOU GUYS ARE INTRESTED, ILL GIVE YOU A PRICE YOU CANT REFUSE.MY MAGAZINES RANGE FROM 1979 TO 1985, AND THEY ARE ALL ORIGINAL, SOME OF THE BOXES THERE IN HAVE'NT EVEN BEEN OPENED, LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED A CERTAIN ISSUE THANKS, TONY


----------



## youcantfademe

I WANT THE ISSUE WITH HAWAIIAN 5.0 ON THE COVER IT WAS THE EARLY 90'S IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I EVER BOUGHT.....


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Tony46_@May 13 2008, 03:04 PM~10646287
> *HEY GUYS, IM STILL LOOKING FOR DISTRIBUTORS FOR MY MAGAZINES. LET ME KNOW IF ANY OF YOU GUYS ARE INTRESTED, ILL GIVE YOU A PRICE YOU CANT REFUSE.MY MAGAZINES RANGE FROM 1979 TO 1985, AND THEY ARE ALL ORIGINAL, SOME OF THE BOXES THERE IN HAVE'NT EVEN BEEN OPENED, LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED A CERTAIN ISSUE THANKS, TONY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up tony i have some more q-vo magazines for you talk to you soon


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 13 2008, 03:39 PM~10646736
> *I WANT THE ISSUE WITH HAWAIIAN 5.0 ON THE COVER IT WAS THE EARLY 90'S IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I EVER BOUGHT.....
> *


----------



## texasgold

looking for 2000, and 2001 complete sets

send me a PM


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 20 2008, 04:59 PM~10697964
> *looking for 2000, and 2001 complete sets
> 
> send me a PM
> *


also looking for 97-99 complete sets


----------



## '83 caddy

i'm looking for lowrider magazine jan & march of '94, oct of '02, and feb to sep of '04. Any want to sell them let me know.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 13 2008, 03:39 PM~10646736
> *I WANT THE ISSUE WITH HAWAIIAN 5.0 ON THE COVER IT WAS THE EARLY 90'S IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I EVER BOUGHT.....
> *


----------



## MR.50

prices


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Tony46_@May 13 2008, 10:04 PM~10646287
> *HEY GUYS, IM STILL LOOKING FOR DISTRIBUTORS FOR MY MAGAZINES. LET ME KNOW IF ANY OF YOU GUYS ARE INTRESTED, ILL GIVE YOU A PRICE YOU CANT REFUSE.MY MAGAZINES RANGE FROM 1979 TO 1985, AND THEY ARE ALL ORIGINAL, SOME OF THE BOXES THERE IN HAVE'NT EVEN BEEN OPENED, LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED A CERTAIN ISSUE THANKS, TONY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are the price ranges on the issues ?

do they vary


----------



## low350

> _Originally posted by Tony46_@May 13 2008, 03:04 PM~10646287
> *HEY GUYS, IM STILL LOOKING FOR DISTRIBUTORS FOR MY MAGAZINES. LET ME KNOW IF ANY OF YOU GUYS ARE INTRESTED, ILL GIVE YOU A PRICE YOU CANT REFUSE.MY MAGAZINES RANGE FROM 1979 TO 1985, AND THEY ARE ALL ORIGINAL, SOME OF THE BOXES THERE IN HAVE'NT EVEN BEEN OPENED, LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED A CERTAIN ISSUE THANKS, TONY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by Tony46_@May 13 2008, 03:04 PM~10646287
> *HEY GUYS, IM STILL LOOKING FOR DISTRIBUTORS FOR MY MAGAZINES. LET ME KNOW IF ANY OF YOU GUYS ARE INTRESTED, ILL GIVE YOU A PRICE YOU CANT REFUSE.MY MAGAZINES RANGE FROM 1979 TO 1985, AND THEY ARE ALL ORIGINAL, SOME OF THE BOXES THERE IN HAVE'NT EVEN BEEN OPENED, LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED A CERTAIN ISSUE THANKS, TONY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm looking for the anniversary issues #2,3,and 4. Cuanto?????


----------



## og58pontiac

?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## og58pontiac

Nada????


----------



## lowridincalivato

HERES WHAT I GOT

11-96
3-97
4-97
6-97
12-97
5-98
8-98
9-98
12-98
1-99
2-99
8-99
9-99
1-00
2-00
3-00
5-00
7-00
8-00
9-99
10-99
10-00
1-01
3-01
5-01
7-01
8-01
9-01
10-01
12-01
6-02
7-02
3-04
4-04
9-04
12-04
1-06
4-06
6-06
7-06
8-06
9-06
10-06
12-06
1-07
2-07
3-07
4-07
5-07

PM ME IF INTERESTED 10 BUCKS EA. SHIPPED


----------



## crenshaw magraw

any1 have any TEEN ANGEL giant tattoo ISSUES ?


----------



## '83 caddy

I need lrm october 2002, let me know if you have one.


----------



## hoppin62

Here's my collection. 

I need:

1979 - June
1981 - December
1985 - March, November, December

Someone ... help me find them, Please! :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar

> Here's my collection.
> 
> I need:
> 
> 1979 - June
> 1981 - December
> 1985 - March, November, December
> 
> ive seen all of them on ebay just have to watch all the time trust me i got 77 threw 85 complete u only a couple mags away :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> Here's my collection.
> 
> I need:
> 
> 1979 - June
> 1981 - December
> 1985 - March, November, December
> 
> ive seen all of them on ebay just have to watch all the time trust me i got 77 threw 85 complete u only a couple mags away :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## SUPREME69

HOPPIN62 I DONT HAVE ANY OF THE ISSUES YOU PM'D ME. BUT I GOT CASH FOR A COPY OF TECHNICAL LOWRIDER. EVEN SONNY MADRID DONT HAVE A ISSUE OF THAT. IM TRYING TO BEAT HIM TO ONE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 3 2008, 12:01 AM~11003533
> *HOPPIN62 I DONT HAVE ANY OF THE ISSUES YOU PM'D ME. BUT I GOT CASH FOR A COPY OF TECHNICAL LOWRIDER . EVEN SONNY MADRID DONT HAVE A ISSUE OF THAT. IM TRYING TO BEAT HIM TO ONE :biggrin:
> *


I got one copy. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 3 2008, 02:33 AM~11003614
> *I got one copy. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 BRAGGIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 3 2008, 09:10 AM~11005195
> *:0 BRAGGIN!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 13 2008, 05:39 PM~10646736
> *I WANT THE ISSUE WITH HAWAIIAN 5.0 ON THE COVER IT WAS THE EARLY 90'S IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I EVER BOUGHT.....
> *


Thats was june of 94..I have that issue still..


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 3 2008, 01:01 AM~11003533
> *HOPPIN62 I DONT HAVE ANY OF THE ISSUES YOU PM'D ME. BUT I GOT CASH FOR A COPY OF TECHNICAL LOWRIDER. EVEN SONNY MADRID DONT HAVE A ISSUE OF THAT. IM TRYING TO BEAT HIM TO ONE :biggrin:
> *


where were you guys 2 years ago, I flipped that for 15 bucks on ebay.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 4 2008, 10:01 AM~11012664
> *where were you guys 2 years ago, I flipped that for 15 bucks on ebay.
> *


Not $15 anymore! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 4 2008, 12:39 PM~11013162
> *Not $15 anymore!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



hell, the lrm market got flooded, i made a lot of money back then selling to Japan. I got few issues floating around that i need to find


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 5 2008, 07:46 AM~11016744
> *hell, the lrm market got flooded, i made a lot of money back then selling to Japan.  I got few issues floating around that i need to find
> *


Yes, you do! hopefully they are the ones I need :biggrin:


----------



## voodoochassis

i need jan.1999 if anyones got any extra issues..


----------



## lowridincalivato

jan 1999 10bucks shipped in us 7 out of 10 contition.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Traditional Lowriding October 06
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 4 2008, 11:01 AM~11012664
> *where were you guys 2 years ago, I flipped that for 15 bucks on ebay.
> *



i was buying from you, but i was only ALLOWED to buy so much from you at the time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 6 2008, 10:06 PM~11025889
> *i was buying from you, but i was only ALLOWED to buy so much from you at the time :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol, shit that's right, there were a few good buyers from here, drasticbean picked up a bunch too. If anyone wants to return the favor, I'm still missing a few from volume 1 :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 7 2008, 12:38 PM~11029653
> *lol, shit that's right, there were a few good buyers from here, drasticbean picked up a bunch too.  If anyone wants to return the favor, I'm still missing a few from volume 1  :biggrin:
> *


theres a guy on ebay with number 6 and 7 but u probaly already know that


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 3 2008, 09:10 AM~11005195
> *:0 BRAGGIN!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D_I_G

96-02

with some

03 05 06...

Hit me Back!

Alferdo, not to burn you homie i just think shipping is going to be alot.
Let me know if you still want to try to work out some type of deal.


----------



## MR.LAC

Looking for LRM March 03.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by D_I_G_@Jul 8 2008, 02:01 AM~11035528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96-02
> 
> with some
> 
> 03 05 06...
> 
> Hit me Back!
> 
> Alferdo, not to burn you homie i just think shipping is going to be alot.
> Let me know if you still want to try to work out some type of deal.
> *


i thought we had a deal

plus im paying for shipping, so how would that affect you??

you said $8 a year (12 issues) so i told you i wanted them all

totals out to $56 (12x7=84 issues), plus i pay shipping

all im waiting on is a shipping quote to send the total amount.


----------



## texasgold




----------



## D_I_G

I know what my pm said...


----------



## hoppin62

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 77towncar

whanted 1985 issues and 90 thre 92 post what u got


----------



## Rollinaround

85 issues are rare......last of the best!


----------



## SUPREME69

JUST SCORED A TECHNICAL LOWRIDER...THANKS HOPPIN62


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 09:46 PM~11125415
> *JUST SCORED A TECHNICAL LOWRIDER...THANKS HOPPIN62
> *


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 18 2008, 09:39 PM~11125373
> *85 issues are rare......last of the best!
> *


yeah i see that i thought i had them all but on 77-84 complete and a couple 85s my opion is number 6 and 7 first year are very rare


----------



## 77towncar

for 85 i have june july august sept mayif u have any others let me know thanks


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 11:46 PM~11125415
> *JUST SCORED A TECHNICAL LOWRIDER...THANKS HOPPIN62
> *


lucky.....musta costed alot? :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 19 2008, 09:36 PM~11130102
> *lucky.....musta costed alot? :0
> *


Sell me that November 85 and you'll be next in line for a Technical when I get one!!! :0 :0 :0 ..... My words good homie!!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 13 2008, 03:39 PM~10646736
> *I WANT THE ISSUE WITH HAWAIIAN 5.0 ON THE COVER IT WAS THE EARLY 90'S IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I EVER BOUGHT.....
> *


----------



## individualsbox

info needed..

march 1983 was there a magazine printed?


october 1983 was a magazine printed ?


1#6 1977 was the magazine printed?

are the magazine shared months??? april/march

post info or picture of cover


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 23 2008, 08:48 AM~11157760
> *info needed..
> 
> march 1983 was there a magazine printed?
> october 1983 was a magazine printed ?
> 1#6 1977 was the magazine printed?
> 
> are the magazine shared months???  april/march
> 
> post info or picture of cover
> *



Here is Vol. 1 #6


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 23 2008, 07:48 AM~11157760
> *info needed..
> 
> march 1983 was there a magazine printed?
> october 1983 was a magazine printed ?
> 1#6 1977 was the magazine printed?
> 
> are the magazine shared months???  april/march
> 
> post info or picture of cover
> *



Thanks to BigPoppa, you can find all your info and pics here :biggrin: ..........

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...uff/lrm_covers/


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 23 2008, 12:35 PM~11159581
> *Thanks to BigPoppa, you can find all your info and pics here  :biggrin:  ..........
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...uff/lrm_covers/
> *


Yes No and Yes

check the link, all the info is accurate and up to date, using the 30th? anniversary issue with all the mags pcitured as a base (took a lot of squinting to figure that out)

LRM did share months every once in a while, randomly.

Individualsbox, I figured you would have already known this, finally get around to organizing what you got?


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jul 23 2008, 08:50 AM~11158127
> *Here is Vol. 1 #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres 2 on ebay right now better jump on them very hard to find


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 8 2008, 01:06 AM~11035629
> *Looking for LRM March 03.
> *


Any one?? :uh:


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 24 2008, 02:16 AM~11165700
> *Any one?? :uh:
> *


i got almost every lowrider mag from 96 to around 04. i got em boxed up. ill prob sell em since they take up a shit load of closet space.


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by BiggBodyBrougham_@Jul 24 2008, 09:57 PM~11174571
> *i got almost every lowrider mag from 96 to around 04. i got em boxed up. ill prob sell em since they take up a shit load of closet space.
> *


i need about 2 dozen of them let me know what u whant per issue thanks


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

TTT


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 20 2008, 07:29 PM~11134897
> *
> *


I WANT THE ISSUE WITH HAWAIIAN 5.0 ON THE COVER IT WAS THE EARLY 90'S IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I EVER BOUGHT.....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 7 2008, 01:03 AM~11282045
> *I WANT THE ISSUE WITH HAWAIIAN 5.0 ON THE COVER IT WAS THE EARLY 90'S IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I EVER BOUGHT.....
> *


September 1994. Check ebay every once in a while, should pop up cheap, especially as a lot


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

SELLING A PIECE OF MY COLLETION $300FIRM FOR 200 LOWRIDER MAGAZINES YEARS 95-08 SOME DOUBLES HERE AND THERE  NO SHIPPING ONLY PICK UP IN SFV,DELIVERY MIGHT BE POSSIBLE


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Aug 9 2008, 07:00 PM~11303076
> *SELLING A PIECE OF MY COLLETION $300FIRM  FOR  200 LOWRIDER MAGAZINES YEARS 95-08 SOME DOUBLES HERE AND THERE  NO SHIPPING ONLY PICK UP IN SFV,DELIVERY MIGHT BE POSSIBLE
> *


How much for a single issue? Oct. '97.


----------



## dodgerblue62

ANYONE INTERESTED IN OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINES.
I HAVE ISSUES: 1978 (VOLUME #2 issue #3,#4,#5, and #6); also all of 1979,1980,1981.Also have old issues of the first year of 1981 of magazine Firme.
Also have volume #1 no.#1 Technical Lowrider. Also issues of Q-Vo magazine volume #1 no. #5 thru volume no.#13. I am kinda new to the website so please be patient for me getting back to you. Please only Southern Calif. inquires.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Aug 11 2008, 08:29 PM~11320531
> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINES.
> I HAVE ISSUES: 1978 (VOLUME #2 issue #3,#4,#5, and #6); also  all of 1979,1980,1981.Also have old issues of the first year of 1981 of magazine Firme.
> Also have volume #1 no.#1 Technical Lowrider. Also issues of Q-Vo magazine volume #1 no. #5 thru volume no.#13. I am kinda new to the website so please be patient for me getting back to you. Please only Southern Calif. inquires.
> *



PM SENT!!


----------



## mcloven

any one have the one when they intervewed rollerz olny


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Aug 11 2008, 09:29 PM~11320531
> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINES.
> I HAVE ISSUES: 1978 (VOLUME #2 issue #3,#4,#5, and #6); also  all of 1979,1980,1981.Also have old issues of the first year of 1981 of magazine Firme.
> Also have volume #1 no.#1 Technical Lowrider. Also issues of Q-Vo magazine volume #1 no. #5 thru volume no.#13. I am kinda new to the website so please be patient for me getting back to you. Please only Southern Calif. inquires.
> *


do you know how to answer pm's


----------



## Hialeah56

97 sept
98 apr nov
99 may aug oct
00 apr oct
01 apr may jul aug dec
03 jun jul dec
04 mar apr may jun jul aug sept oct nov
05 feb jul dec
06 jan aug oct nov
for sale or trade 2.50+ shipping ea


----------



## Hialeah56

I'm looking for
94 may jun
93 jan may jun jul nov dec
92 jan feb mar sept oct nov


----------



## Hialeah56

forgot this :biggrin: 
jlrm 68 $10+ s&h


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by BiggBodyBrougham_@Jul 24 2008, 10:57 PM~11174571
> *i got almost every lowrider mag from 96 to around 04. i got em boxed up. ill prob sell em since they take up a shit load of closet space.
> *


  i hear you big pimpin'....i have tons of mags too. i believe from "91" to present date. i have LOWRIDER, STREET CUSTOMS, BLVD, LOWRIDING...some JAPANESE MAGS, Q-VO...nah..i'm keeping the Q-VO's. pm me for the issues you need.


----------



## 77towncar

whats the value of techinal lowrider is 25 bucks a good deal


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Aug 14 2008, 03:22 PM~11345733
> *whats the value of techinal lowrider is 25 bucks a good deal
> *


$25 = Good condition :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I found this Firme magazine No. 1 Vol.1......... But it doesn't have the center fold. It is in good condition. It has the lyrics to "Se Me Paro" by Jonny Chingas (R.I.P.) You know...I took off my Khaki's she took off her blouse. I tore my calsones, she tore off her bra. Me quite la camisa, and sapatos too. y se me paro,..... 


I also have Firme Vol. 2 No.1 with the center fold missing. If you have the issues without the cover.... PM me back. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I am restoring cars and now I am restoring magazines #[email protected]&^*!! :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Aug 7 2008, 01:03 AM~11282045-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT THE ISSUE WITH HAWAIIAN 5.0 ON THE COVER IT WAS THE EARLY 90'S IT WAS THE FIRST ONE I EVER BOUGHT.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Aug 7 2008, 07:58 AM~11282973
> *September 1994.  Check ebay every once in a while, should pop up cheap, especially as a lot
> *


anybody have a sept 94?


----------



## Corns83'

Anybody sellin the march 83 issue


----------



## 41bowtie

how much are the "cruising customs" lowriding mags worth? i got about 5 premier issues i found in the garage.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ANYONE GOT THE SMARCH 13 1666 ISSUE


----------



## hoppin62

:uh:


----------



## Knightstalker

LOOKING FOR JULY 1993 LRM PM ME IF ANYONE HAS IT FOR SALE..


----------



## 77towncar

still looking 88 - 93 please let me know im missing 90 issues in all 30 years trying to complete


----------



## BigPoppa

Anybody got some Orlies? Trying to complete my collection. Willing to trade older LRMs for multiple Orlies.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 8 2008, 09:05 PM~11553824
> *Anybody got some Orlies?  Trying to complete my collection.  Willing to trade older LRMs for multiple Orlies.
> *



hit up rollinaround i think he has some  i got a few but i think you already had those.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 8 2008, 09:16 PM~11553917
> *hit up rollinaround i think he has some   i got a few but i think you already had those.
> *


let me know what you got again, I just updated my list, found all my doubles and shit, so I need to clean up


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 8 2008, 09:24 PM~11554003
> *let me know what you got again, I just updated my list, found all my doubles and shit, so I need to clean up
> *



ill list what i got on friday on my day off  you know how it is when you start going through all your mags :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

these are the mags i was talking bout


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 8 2008, 09:05 PM~11553824
> *Anybody got some Orlies?  Trying to complete my collection.  Willing to trade older LRMs for multiple Orlies.
> *


Which Orlie's do you need? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Looking for June 1979 & December 1981


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 5 2007, 03:02 AM~8718563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRADE ONLY FOR 1977-78 ISSUES IN GOOD OR EXCELLENT CONDITION.
> *


danm check out the middle one-world hoppin champ and the bitch is only holding a yard stick-goes to show to many circus cars nowadays


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 15 2008, 04:39 AM~11604785
> *danm check out the middle one-world hoppin champ and the bitch is only holding a yard stick-goes to show to many circus cars nowadays
> *


That's not the highest, there was higher than that back in the day!!! On Tru-Spokes too!  

*1979* :0


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 15 2008, 02:40 PM~11606863
> *That's not the highest, there was higher than that back in the day!!! On Tru-Spokes too!
> 
> *1979*  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im just not into circus cars man-i like speed n response of pumps but i truthfully dont wanna go over 30-40 inches at very most-i like the old school lay/play/show off /three wheel a lil -not into all the back bumper hittin shit man


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 11:46 PM~11125415
> *JUST SCORED A TECHNICAL LOWRIDER...THANKS HOPPIN62
> *


ME TO :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 16 2008, 06:18 AM~11614597
> *ME TO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Only a handful around!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 14 2008, 09:42 AM~11598612
> *Looking for June 1979  &  December 1981
> *


I have June 79, but it's kind of beat up and I think it's missing a couple center pages

December 81 is actually listed as Dec/Jan


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 16 2008, 12:54 PM~11617490
> *I have June 79, but it's kind of beat up and I think it's missing a couple center pages
> 
> December 81 is actually listed as Dec/Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have someone checking on a june 79 right now. Do you have a Dec/Jan 81 for sale?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 16 2008, 02:26 PM~11617749
> *I have someone checking on a june 79 right now. Do you have a Dec/Jan 81 for sale?
> *



well, let me know. Nope, don't have that one


----------



## Stevilino

Hey I'm looking to sell my collection... I've got LOWRIDER -Vol. 1 # 7,8,9,11 & 12 -Vol. 2 Complete set of eleven mags -Vol. 3 # 1,2,3 & 4. Also I have Q-VO -Vol. 1 # 2,3,6,7,8 & 9 and Vol. 2 # 8. And the Special Souvenir Program from the 1st. National Low Rider Show (June 9,10 & 11th, 1978) I won't break up the collection, I hope that's OK with everybody... So if anybody is interested, let me know.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 13 2008, 09:09 PM~11596071
> *Which Orlie's do you need? :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Stevilino_@Sep 16 2008, 11:53 PM~11623126
> *Hey I'm looking to sell my collection... I've got LOWRIDER -Vol. 1 # 7,8,9,11 & 12  -Vol. 2 Complete set of eleven mags -Vol. 3 # 1,2,3 & 4.    Also I have Q-VO  -Vol. 1 # 2,3,6,7,8 & 9 and Vol. 2 # 8. And the Special Souvenir Program from the 1st. National Low Rider Show (June 9,10 & 11th,  1978)  I won't break up the collection, I hope that's OK with everybody... So if anybody is interested, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## BIG_GUERO

LOOKING TO BUY SOMEONES MAG COLLECTION TRYING TO START COLLECTING PM ME IF ANY ONE HAS ONE


----------



## CRAZYCHAD69

I HAVE THE LAST 15 ISSUES IN MINT CONDITION NOT OLD BUT SAVES MONEY ON COVER PRICE!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

I have a few old ones that, I could let go. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 17 2008, 10:10 PM~11632602
> *I have a few old ones that, I could let go. :biggrin:
> *


how much


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 17 2008, 10:28 PM~11632701
> *how much
> *


every thing is for sale... for the right price........... :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

this is what i have
2001








2002








2003








2004








2005










and will get pics of 2000 2marro!LMK what you want :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## lesstime

any one have any lowrider bike ??? if so what ones and price thanks


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 17 2008, 11:10 PM~11632602
> *I have a few old ones that, I could let go. :biggrin:
> *


ANY Q-VO?????? LET ME KNOW


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I got 2000 until current issue maybe missing one or so LMK by pm if anyone needs any of these and I'll trade or sell them one by one or all at once


----------



## MrSilent

I have these ones if eny one is interested


----------



## youcantfademe

top left corner , is that the hawaiiain 5.0 on the cover , if so , how much?


----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@Oct 3 2008, 05:20 PM~11772631
> *I have these ones if eny one is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

$10 each plus shipping



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 3 2008, 11:40 PM~11775536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

Lowrider Happening :0 :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 6 2008, 03:51 PM~11795203
> *Lowrider Happening  :0  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> *


was it made by lrm i dont know


----------



## BigPoppa

Christ, 50 bucks for that newsprint mag... :0 



> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 6 2008, 04:51 PM~11795203
> *Lowrider Happening  :0  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> *


----------



## TopDogg

Wow, I have the same mag. Maybe I'll sell it too.


----------



## hoppin62

It was put out by Hugh Stillman of Otto's Hydraulics. It is a very short lived magazine..I think only 3 issues, maybe only 2 issues? Very rare, not much of them survived since they were printed on newspaper stock.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 6 2008, 10:32 PM~11799347
> *Wow, I have the same mag. Maybe I'll sell it too.
> *


You know the deal homie.......pic !! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

I think this is the first one, November 79


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 7 2008, 04:08 PM~11804729
> *You know the deal homie.......pic !!  :biggrin:
> *


Ask and you shall receive.









How about every LRM ever made, with the exception of 4 mags.









:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 8 2008, 12:41 AM~11809578
> *Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about every LRM ever made, with the exception of 4 mags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 7 2008, 08:53 PM~11808213
> *I think this is the first one, November 79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not sure if there is a December '79 :dunno:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 6 2008, 03:51 PM~11795203
> *Lowrider Happening  :0  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> *


Look at the price now!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

so far im the highest bidder


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 10 2008, 04:09 PM~11833948
> *so far im the highest bidder
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

I have finished my LRM colletion of 1977-85 :biggrin: now I can sit back and look at them.... It has been a long, expensive and strenuous task!


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 11 2008, 05:04 PM~11839935
> *I have finished my LRM colletion of 1977-85  :biggrin:  now I can sit back and look at them.... It has been a long, expensive and strenuous task!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats im 3 issues behind u got any extra 85s


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 11 2008, 06:04 PM~11839935
> *I have finished my LRM colletion of 1977-85  :biggrin:  now I can sit back and look at them.... It has been a long, expensive and strenuous task!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

I have 10 old lowriderbike/model mags from like 94-96


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Oct 11 2008, 06:31 PM~11840392
> *congrats im 3 issues behind u got any extra 85s
> *


No I don't, wich ones do you need?


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 12 2008, 02:13 PM~11844172
> *No I don't, wich ones do you need?
> *


febuary march december


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 12 2008, 03:02 AM~11841794
> *I have 10 old lowriderbike/model mags from like 94-96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i need a few of those :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Oct 13 2008, 07:45 PM~11853696
> *i need a few of those  :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$$


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Oct 13 2008, 03:18 PM~11851679
> *febuary march december
> *


bump


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Oct 15 2008, 01:07 PM~11871335
> *bump
> *


you got a PM


----------



## Tony46

Heres the latest addition to my collection, two Technical Lowriders


----------



## Tony46

Hey guys I still have alot of vintage Lowrider magazines for sale from 79 to 85. Let me know if you guys are intrested all mags are ten bucks plus shipping


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Tony46_@Oct 16 2008, 02:44 PM~11884705
> *Heres the latest addition to my collection, two Technical Lowriders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For sale?


----------



## Tony46

No sorry, there not for sale


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 17 2008, 10:33 PM~11900811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the red bomb on the top right qvo mag still looks the same nayo ortiz owns it...he brings it out every once in a while


----------



## 77towncar

hey saul i need that one with joe ray on the cover volume 0ne number ten pm me thanks


----------



## SAUL

none of these are for sale sorry i have more i will post pictures later


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## SAUL

i just picked up some more q-vo magazines i might be putting them up for sale


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by Tony46_@Oct 16 2008, 03:44 PM~11884705
> *Heres the latest addition to my collection, two Technical Lowriders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT 1 OF THOSE........HOW MUCH???????? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0


----------



## Corns83'

> _Originally posted by Tony46_@Oct 16 2008, 03:47 PM~11884732
> *Hey guys I still have alot of vintage Lowrider magazines for sale from 79 to 85. Let me know if you guys are intrested all mags are ten bucks plus shipping
> *


Do you have march of 83 or any in 83


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@Oct 3 2008, 05:20 PM~11772631
> *I have these ones if eny one is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the top right one and the one with aladin.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Tony46

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Oct 19 2008, 05:29 PM~11911645
> *I WANT 1 OF THOSE........HOW MUCH???????? :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro, not for sale


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 18 2008, 08:19 AM~11634044
> *this is what i have
> 2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will get pics of 2000  2marro!LMK what  you want :thumbsup:
> *


DO YOU STILL HAVE THE JUNE 2002??? IT IS THE ONE THAT SAYS FEEL THE HEAT ON THE COVER. IF SO HOW MUCH???


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 19 2008, 08:54 PM~11913766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are they for sale or are you just showin' off ?(shoot me a pm if for sale)


----------



## SAUL

just showing off


----------



## MR.LAC

tTt


----------



## Corns83'

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 4 2008, 05:06 PM~11778837
> *$10 each plus shipping
> *


Do you have march of 83 or july of 83 



ky


----------



## tecolote14

My Webpagei still got some left


----------



## tecolote14

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=523787

i gots the volume 1 issuses 3'4'5' mint or near mint condition . thats all i gots left


----------



## wet-n-wild

HERE ARE THE ONES I DON'T NEED. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY OF THEM

90'S









2000'S


----------



## bigshod

IM LOOKING FOR THE 82 MAGAZINE WITH THE CARNALES UNIDOS RIVI IN THE SPREAD . CAN ANYONE HELP? :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 23 2008, 02:05 PM~11953850
> *HERE ARE THE ONES I DON'T NEED. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY OF THEM
> 
> 90'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








how much for the top 4 from the left over


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 29 2008, 12:54 AM~12002883
> *how much for the top 4 from the left over
> *


2 BUCKS EACH PLUS SHIPPING :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 1 2008, 09:42 PM~12036048
> *2 BUCKS EACH PLUS SHIPPING :biggrin:
> *


how much is shipping?

total price for the 4 bottom ones of 2000s


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2008, 08:30 AM~12038150
> *how much is shipping?
> 
> total price for the 4 bottom ones of 2000s
> *


 depends on how many


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Nov 2 2008, 09:30 AM~12038150-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much is shipping?
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> total price for the 4 bottom ones of 2000s
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wet-n-wild_@Nov 2 2008, 11:41 AM~12038844
> *depends on how many
> *


----------



## betoscustoms

WOULD LIKE TO SELL IN BULK, TOTAL OF 58 MAGZ, $200.00 

X	1978	FEBURARY	GREAT	VOL II, #5 
X	1978	MAY	GREAT	VOL II, #8

X	1979	MAY	GREAT 
X	1979	JUNE GOOD	SOME WEAR	
X	1979	JULY	GREAT	LITTLE WEAR	
X	1979	AUGUST	GREAT 
X	1979	SEPTEMBER	FAIR	TEAR FRONT PAGE	
X	1979	OCTOBER	VERY POOR	NO COVER, NO BACK PAG
X	1979	NOVEMBER	GOOD	SOME WEAR	
X	1979	DECEMBER	GREAT

X	1980	JANUARY	GOOD	SOME WEAR, 3rd YR ANNIVERSARY
X	1980	FEBURARY	GREAT	SOME WEAR, GYPSY ROSE	
X	1980	MARCH	GREAT 
X	1980	APRIL	GREAT	KARZY CAMINO, ELVIS CAR	
X	1980	MAY	GREAT 
X	1980	JUNE GREAT 
X	1980	JULY	GREAT 
X	1980	AUGUST	GREAT	RAGTOP RALPH	
X	1980	SEPTEMBER	GREAT	SPECIAL CAR SHOW ISSUE
X	1980	OCTOBER	GREAT	SOME WEAR	
X	1980	NOVEMBER	FAIR	TEAR FRONT PAGE	
X	1980	DECEMBER	GREAT

X	1981	JANUARY	GREAT 
X	1981	FEBURARY	GREAT	4th YR ANNIVERSARY	
X	1981	MARCH	GREAT 
X	1981	MAY	GREAT 
X	1981	JUNE GREAT 
X	1981	JULY	GOOD	SOME FRONT PAGE TEAR	
X	1981	AUGUST	GREAT 
X	1981	SEPTEMBER	GREAT 
X	1981	OCTOBER	GREAT 
X	1981	NOVEMBER	GREAT 
X	1981/1982	DEC/JAN	GREAT	2 MONTH SPECIAL

X	1982	JUNE GREAT 
X	1982	JULY/AUGUST	GREAT 
X	1982	SEPTEMBER	GREAT 
X	1982	OCTOBER GREAT 
X	1982	NOVEMBER	GREAT 
X	1982	DECEMBER VERY POOR,NO COVER, NO BACK PAGE

X	1983	JANUARY	GREAT 
X	1983	FEBURARY	GREAT 
X	1983	MARCH	GREAT 
X	1983	APRIL	GREAT 
X	1983	JUNE/JULY POOR	RIPPED BACK PAGE, FRONT GREA
X	1983	AUGUST	GREAT	CAR SHOW SUMMER	
X	1983	SEPTEMBER GREAT 
X	1983	NOVEMBER	GREAT	PHOENIX SUPER SHOW '83
X	1983	DECEMBER	GREAT

X	1984	JANUARY	GREAT 
X	1984	FEBURARY	GOOD	SOME WEAR	
X	1984	APRIL	POOR	RIPPED FRONT PAGE, NO BACK	
X	1984	MAY	GREAT 
X	1984	JUNE GOOD	SOME WEAR	
X	1984	JULY	GOOD	SOME CREASES	
X	1984	AUGUST	GREAT 
X	1984	SEPTEMBER	GOOD	SOME WEAR	
X	1984	OCTOBER	GREAT 
X	1984	NOVEMBER	GREAT 
X	1984	DECEMBER	GREAT 

X	1985	FEBURARY	GREAT 
X	1985	MARCH	GREAT 
X	1985	APRIL	GREAT 
X	1985	MAY	GREAT 
X	1985	JUNE GREAT 
X	1985	JULY	GREAT 
X	1985	SEPTEMBER	GREAT 
X	1985	OCTOBER	GREAT 
X	1985	DECEMBER	GREAT


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 2 2008, 10:24 PM~12044141
> ******SOLD*****</span>* :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Almost done with my collection people! I know I've helped a lot of people with their collections over the years on ebay so help a brutha out

I am missing 1977 #2, Vol 1 #3 and #5. That's it. I'm not looking for mint mags, or even near mint. I want complete magazines with no cut outs or missing pages. Loose pages, covers, a stain or tag or two are fine. I'm OK if they're beat.

Let me know!


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 4 2008, 03:59 PM~12060683
> *Almost done with my collection people!  I know I've helped a lot of people with their collections over the years on ebay so help a brutha out
> 
> I am missing 1977 #2, Vol 1 #3 and #5.  That's it.  I'm not looking for mint mags, or even near mint.  I want complete magazines with no cut outs or missing pages.  Loose pages, covers, a stain or tag or two are fine.  I'm OK if they're beat.
> 
> Let me know!
> *


are u collecting 77 to pressent or just to 85 and also i know it takes a lot of time but are going to finish your pics of your mags in that linc becouse i use it a lot thanks


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Nov 4 2008, 06:17 PM~12061506
> *are u collecting 77 to pressent or just to 85 and also i know it takes a lot of time but are going to finish your pics of your mags in that linc becouse i use it a lot thanks
> *


I have everything from 1977 to the present (minus those 3). I have intentions of getting the rest of the later mags in, but my scanner took a crap. Before ebay downsized their pictures, I used to snag them from there.


----------



## betoscustoms

******SOLD******


----------



## betoscustoms

STREETLOW FOR SALE 4 MAGS $20.00 SHIPPED


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 4 2008, 10:35 PM~12066496
> *HAVE THESE FOR SALE, WOULD LIKE TO SELL BULK $30.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I want these, PM sent.


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE SOME Q-VO MAGAZINES FOR SALE THESE MAGAZINES ARE HARD TO GET I WANT TO SE WHAT KIND OF OFFERS I GET I PREFFER TO SELL THEM ALL AT ONCE BUT IF I HAVE TO SELL THEM SINGLE I WILL SOME ARE IN PERFECT CONDITION AND SOME ARE IN POOR CONDITION BUT STILL HAVE GOOD PICTURES FROM BACK THEN THESE ARE ALL BETWEEN 79 THRU 82


----------



## SAUL




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 08:21 PM~12076014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the Cheech & Chong on the bottom left corner; Saul?


----------



## SAUL

SORRY MR.LAC IT JUST SOLD TO HOPPIN62


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 09:39 PM~12077236
> *SORRY MR.LAC IT JUST SOLD TO HOPPIN62
> *


Thank any ways! If any one has an extra one. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 09:21 PM~12076014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## SUPREME69

this is what i got doubles of, let me know if your interested.











78- #5,#6
79-may,july,aug,oct
80-jan,feb,(2) march,april,may,july,aug,sept,nov,dec
81-jan,feb,mar,oct
82-june,sept
83-aug,septnov,dec
84-may,sept,oct,nov,dec


----------



## betoscustoms

39 MAGS $4.00 EACH $144.00 SHIPPED FOR ALL</span>


----------



## betoscustoms

ORLIES LOWRIDING MAGAZINE MAY 1994 AND AUGUST 1994 $15.00 BOTH SHIPPED


----------



## vintage_lomags

im selling a lot of over 3000 lowrider magazines from 1978-1985. This is a business oppurtunity. pm back if serious


----------



## Ragtrey

Got some LRM's for sale. 18 years worth. All or nothing. Pretty good shape and not one centerfold has been removed. Not sure what to ask so pm me a bid and when I see one I like, sold! About a week. These shits weigh a ton so the closer to California (95963) the better for you, but I'll ship them anywhere you want on your dime. 196 LRM's, 9 Blvd, 4 TLM's and 3 LAID's for a total of 212 mag's. The LRM collection starts at July 1990 through December 2007. It would be far easier to tell you which ones are missing:
9-93
10-93
11-93
12-94
2-95
3-95
6-95
7-95
8-95
9-95
10-95
11-95
12-95
1-96
2-96
8-97
9-07

Here's what I got:
1990








1991








1992








1993








1994


----------



## Ragtrey

1995








1996








1997








1998








1999


----------



## Ragtrey

2000








2001








2002








2003








2004


----------



## SUPREME69

RAGTREY IF DECIDE TO PART WITH 90-96. IM WILLING TO BUY. LET ME KNOW AFTER YOU LET YOUR AD RUN FOR THE WEEK


----------



## Ragtrey

2005








2006








2007








BLVD








TLM/LAID








The End.


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 14 2008, 11:17 PM~12163031
> *RAGTREY IF DECIDE TO PART WITH 90-96. IM WILLING TO BUY. LET ME KNOW AFTER YOU LET YOUR AD RUN FOR THE WEEK
> *


I'll keep that in mind bro.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Nov 14 2008, 11:19 PM~12163053
> *I'll keep that in mind bro.
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 5 2007, 11:25 PM~8726437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This issue sold out, at a lot of stores.  It didn't go to the subscribers because it was a special issue.  It is going out of circulation now.  I recommend everybody buy it.  It's a classic issue.  You will enjoy this one.
> *


anybody still have this issue.


----------



## hoppin62

Trade for Firme or Q-Vo or make offer.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 16 2008, 06:46 PM~12174032
> *Trade for Firme or Q-Vo  or make offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


done deal wich q-vo you want???


----------



## individualsbox

did firme make any magazines after 2#4 ????


----------



## individualsbox

i need street customs 2#5 & 2#6


----------



## individualsbox

anybody got 
1#1 "local lows magazine"


from like year 2000
texas magazine...


----------



## individualsbox

i need orlies lowriding dec 1995


----------



## individualsbox

did q-vo
make any issues (between 2#9) and (the best off issue 2#11)
any issues (between 3#4 & 4#5)
an issues after 4#5


----------



## individualsbox

i need some vajito magazine

i only have 
1#1 premier issue , 
2#2 /spring 97 bomb on cover ,
#7 car with tilt nose on cover,
fall 97 gold 65 impala vert on cover, 
2#5/winter 97 green 65 impala on cover


----------



## individualsbox

i also want 

low times magazine

i only have issue 2#6 winter 99-00


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 17 2008, 10:54 AM~12179947
> *if you can help in any way with the magazine i request , pm or reply back like many of you to own the history and see the trends change is awsome...i have invested thousands of $$ and time
> 
> i may even have other complete publication but i am unclear if an issue is not printed..untill otherwise notifyed i still try to locate a # or issue skiped*


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 17 2008, 10:57 AM~12179975
> *i need orlies lowriding dec 1995
> *


Do you know what's on the cover?


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+Nov 17 2008, 10:57 AM~12179975-->
> 
> 
> 
> i need orlies lowriding dec 1995
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Nov 17 2008, 11:45 AM~12180456
> *Do you know what's on the cover?
> *


i'm not really sure if it was printed..
i dont recall ever comeing across that month...

i do know that they offered back issues (there was a page with covers and issues .. i do rember that month not pictures.. due to being sold out or never printed


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 17 2008, 11:26 AM~12180273
> *i broke all these down so make it easyer
> 
> if you can help in any way with the magazine i request , pm or reply back like many of you  to own the history and see the trends change is awsome...i have invested thousands of $$ and time
> 
> i may even have other complete publication but i am unclear if an issue is not printed..untill otherwise notifyed i still try to locate a # or issue skiped
> *


 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 17 2008, 01:34 PM~12181431
> *i'm not really sure if it was printed..
> i dont recall ever comeing across that month...
> 
> i do know that they offered back issues (there was a page with covers and issues .. i do rember that month not pictures.. due to being sold out or never printed
> *


I'll check my spreadsheet

Do you know what was Orlies last issue?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 16 2008, 05:46 PM~12174032
> *Trade for Firme or Q-Vo  or make offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



****SOLD****


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 17 2008, 01:34 PM~12181431
> *i'm not really sure if it was printed..
> i dont recall ever comeing across that month...
> 
> i do know that they offered back issues (there was a page with covers and issues .. i do rember that month not pictures.. due to being sold out or never printed
> *


My list shows a gap there too, but it looks like they did print one, not sure of the cover without seeing if they pictured it in the back issues


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 18 2008, 09:37 PM~12196988
> *****SOLD****
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

:nicoderm:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 19 2008, 04:54 PM~12204471
> *:nicoderm:
> *



GOT ANYMORE OF THE NEW JAPAN LRM?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 19 2008, 05:03 PM~12204566
> *GOT ANYMORE OF THE NEW JAPAN LRM?
> *


Yes homie on a different note, I will be posting a few old lowrider magz up for grabs.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 19 2008, 05:15 PM~12204684
> *Yes homie on a different note, I will be posting a few old lowrider magz up for grabs.
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtrey

Sorry for not responding to you PM's promptly, I will for go trying to sell as a lot and sell them one by one. I will answer your PM's in the order I received them. Thanks.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lowrider magazines $100 all shipped


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Nov 22 2008, 10:04 AM~12229152
> *lowrider magazines $100 all shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



$80 SHIPPED :dunno:


----------



## hoppin62

Technical Lowrider on Ebay :0 

Item number: 110326259140

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-magazine-tech...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 90coupedraggn

I'm finally home now :tears: at least now I can tell people that theirs others like me :scrutinize: who live for the next issue of LRM :worship: Thanks homies! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## 77towncar

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Dec 15 2008, 02:44 PM~12436805
> *    I'm finally home now  :tears:  at least now I can tell people that theirs others like me :scrutinize:  who live for the next issue of LRM    :worship:  Thanks homies!            :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


welcome what u got to trade or sell


----------



## BigPoppa

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:B:WNA:US:1123

ends soon


----------



## TopDogg

I'll sell my Technical Lowrider, I'm taking offers. 
It's 100% perfect, still wrapped in its protective cover and NO DAMAGE.











QUOTE(H8R PROOF @ Oct 19 2008, 05:29 PM) 
I WANT 1 OF THOSE........HOW MUCH????????


----------



## SAUL

this guy i know has a bunch of them lowrider technical brand new never been looked at for $25 ea.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2008, 10:22 PM~12487250
> *this guy i know has a bunch of them lowrider technical brand new never been looked at for $25 ea.
> *



:0 SHIT ILL SHOOT YOU SOME $$$ TO GET ME ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

Damn.........25 bucks...........thats a FANTASTIC deal.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 20 2008, 11:10 PM~12487578
> *Damn.........25 bucks...........thats a FANTASTIC deal.
> 
> *


:yes: won't last long!


----------



## gramma

I got na japan magazine called custom lowriding from 98. Anyone seen these before?


----------



## hoppin62

:0 :0 Some of my collection


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 23 2008, 06:46 PM~12511602
> *:0  :0 Some of my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OOOOH I NEED ONE OF THE TOP ONES...SHOOT ME A PRICE.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Dec 23 2008, 06:00 PM~12511188
> *I got na japan magazine called custom lowriding from 98. Anyone seen these before?
> *


Yes I have a few.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2008, 11:57 PM~12513418
> *OOOOH I NEED ONE OF THE TOP ONES...SHOOT ME A PRICE.
> *



2 of them just ended on ebay...1st one went for $21 and the 2nd was a Buy Now for $30......


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 23 2008, 11:16 PM~12514197
> *2 of them just ended on ebay...1st one went for $21 and the 2nd was a Buy Now for $30......
> *



HAVENT GOT ON EBAY FOR AWHILE, MAYBE SAMMY WILL HOOK IT UP WITH THE LOWRIDER HAPPENING ISSUE.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 23 2008, 11:34 PM~12514334
> *HAVENT GOT ON EBAY FOR AWHILE, MAYBE SAMMY WILL HOOK IT UP WITH THE LOWRIDER HAPPENING ISSUE.
> *


PM sent


----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 23 2008, 10:28 PM~12513730
> *Yes I have a few.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 24 2008, 12:16 AM~12514197
> *2 of them just ended on ebay...1st one went for $21 and the 2nd was a Buy Now for $30......
> *


I bought a couple from the same dude, vol 1 #5 and the program. Good seller


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

I need mags with this truck on it

i think april or nov, or dec of 97-98

also in chevy truckin

please let me know if you have it

from tampa lowrider


----------



## hoppin62

You guys better pic these up, the guy only has 4 more and once they are gone...they are gone for good!! :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-magazine-tech...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## mxcn_roc

****For Sale****

These magazines/programs were put out by the city of Scottsdale, AZ for an art exhibit that was called Radical Mod on March 20, 2008. The magazine/program was produced in limited quantities and only made available the day of the actual event. 

The magazine/program contains 60 color pages of photographs and interviews of some of the exhibitors with either their car or lowrider bike. 


















I'm selling the few I have left for $15 each*, which includes shipping with a delivery confirmation number. The overall condition of these magazines is excellent, so you won't be disappointed. 

PM for PayPal info.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## CRAZYCHAD69

I GOT THE LAST 19 ISSUES OF LRM IF ANYBODY WANTS THEM SHOOT ME A OFFER...


----------



## mxcn_roc

I'm going to be posting up extra copies of Impalas magazine and LAID magazines. So, if anyone is interested. Just let me know.


----------



## MR.LAC

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69

SCORED ANOTHER TECHNICAL AND LOWRIDER PROGRAM TODAY.


----------



## pako

im not a collector so the magazines arent in mint condition but they have very minimal wear except otherwise noted.. if you buy several magazines i will ship in a flat rate box that way weight wont matter.. anywayz though here they are

they're *3 for $5* or *12 for $15* plus S&H

























These next ones are extremely worn or just have a page loose..
$5 for all 6








Lowrider arte and streetlow. on the lowrider arte the top right magazine's cover is detached


----------



## pako

sum more


----------



## sypher

how to find some those old issues ?


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Nov 15 2008, 12:11 AM~12162995
> *Got some LRM's for sale. 18 years worth. All or nothing. Pretty good shape and not one centerfold has been removed. Not sure what to ask so pm me a bid and when I see one I like, sold! About a week. These shits weigh a ton so the closer to California (95963) the better for you, but I'll ship them anywhere you want on your dime. 196 LRM's, 9 Blvd, 4 TLM's and 3 LAID's for a total of 212 mag's. The LRM collection starts at July 1990 through December 2007. It would be far easier to tell you which ones are missing:
> 9-93
> 10-93
> 11-93
> 12-94
> 2-95
> 3-95
> 6-95
> 7-95
> 8-95
> 9-95
> 10-95
> 11-95
> 12-95
> 1-96
> 2-96
> 8-97
> 9-07
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Do you still have these?


----------



## charger24

if any one has lowrider bike magz pm me please for sale


----------



## tecolote14

i got's these magazines near mint make me a serious offer


----------



## tecolote14

this is what i found in suitcaes while cleaning up the attic a while back. i guess i put them there in early 80's don't remember


----------



## tecolote14

they got's to go


----------



## tecolote14

all magazines near mint


----------



## DeeLoc

I'm still looking for the issue with Joe Ray's lincoln on the cover in pink


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 1 2009, 04:30 PM~12875785
> *I'm still looking for the issue with Joe Ray's lincoln on the cover in pink
> *


That would be April 1983


----------



## gramma

I found a magazine called SCRAPE from 97 anyone ever heard?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Feb 3 2009, 03:43 PM~12895980
> *I found a magazine called SCRAPE from 97 anyone ever heard?
> *


Yup. :biggrin: It wasn't out that long.


----------



## JULZG80

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 8 2007, 08:47 PM~8748489
> *I GOT ALOT OF THEM FOR SALE FROM 88 THRU 2000 LET ME KNOW WICH ONES YOU WANT $2 DOLLARS FOR EACH FROM 92 ON TO 2000 88 THRU 91 3$ TO $4 DEPENDING ON THE CONDITION
> *


 :around: hey homies,
anybody out there got the September 1995 issue of Lowrider in good condition they'ed like to sell? it's got Ronnie Payon's Nissan Sentra "sabor a mi" as the cover car and they have a tour stop coverage of Chicago, ill. let me know


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 1 2009, 09:47 PM~12878292
> *That would be April 1983
> *


anyone got a copy they want to part with?


----------



## Elite64

Looking for Lowrider Magazines from '88 - '96. If anyone has any for sale hit me up!


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 5 2009, 09:16 PM~12921570
> *Looking for Lowrider Magazines from '88 - '96. If anyone has any for sale hit me up!
> *


 a anthony jr. i spoke with you the other day , check ebay there is some dude selling some like the years you need and your price range


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 11 2009, 01:02 PM~12973891
> *a anthony jr. i spoke with you the other day , check ebay there is some dude selling some like the years you need and your price range
> *


Thanks bro. Its Albert Jr not Anthony, but its all good homie. Thanks again.


----------



## Hialeah56

these are my repeats 
1997








1998








1999








2000








2001








2003








2004








2005








2006


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## my78olds

ANY1 GOT JULY OF 1990 :dunno:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

need jan,feb,march, april, 2003. i believe there was a yellow 1958 cover?
dont know witch one, but i m looking for the one with 1963 impala convertilble Van gogh.


----------



## BigPoppa

spotted this on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 24 2009, 11:07 AM~13097897
> *spotted this on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOT THAT MAG, BUT DONT MIND DOUBLES :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

*anyone have lowrider bike magazines??* :dunno:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

WANTED: sept 1990 LRM


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

*SHOWING MY LRM COLLECTION SINCE 1995 MISSING A FEW ISSUES THOUGH*










I'm missing these issues, I had them but I cut them up to make a scrapbook as a kid :angry: :tears:  :burn: :banghead: 

*
feb 95
dec95
sep96
oct96
feb97
apr97
july97
aug97
sep97
oct97
dec97
feb98
sep98
oct98
dec98
july 99
aug99
sep99
oct99
nov99
dec99
jan00
mar00
apr00
may00
june00
july00
aug00
sep00
oct00
nov00
dec00
jan01
feb01
march01
april01
feb02
march02
aug02
dec02
feb03
*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

*TTT*


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham

i got like ten years worth of LRM. anyone looking for certain issues can pm me and I'll look if I got it..


----------



## imgntnschgo

wish to trade my orlies collection (from premier issue too 2002) all in good
cond. for three 1980 issues..(july,aug.,sept)...some orlies missing here and there
mag. well taken care of good cond....


----------



## cuttylicious86

http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg92/marks86cutt/ i have all these for trade as complete collection for a complete lowrider bike (scwinn) only.. or sold seprately for $5 ea let me know.....


----------



## JasonJ

Im looking for these issues of Lowrider Japan:
3, 5, 10, 64, 65, 67, 69 
Please let me know if you can help.


----------



## festersbaddream

hey homie i gott july 90'


> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Feb 19 2009, 09:28 AM~13048433
> *ANY1 GOT JULY OF 1990 :dunno:
> *


----------



## phkntkn

Here are the issues of Lowrider that I have, let me know if you need any of these!

99 jan
00 nov
01 jan feb sep
02 feb mar april aug oct nov dec
03 jan feb mar april june aug
04 july aug nov
05 jan feb june oct
06 all
07 all
08 jan mar


----------



## texasgold

____________________________________________________________________

BLVD Magazine Collection

I believe i have all 9 Issues

Price - $40 + Shipping











____________________________________________________________________


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Feb 24 2009, 09:08 PM~13101668-->
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOWING MY LRM COLLECTION SINCE 1995 MISSING A FEW ISSUES THOUGH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713Lowriderboy_@Feb 27 2009, 02:52 AM~13125943
> *these were the missing issues, had them but cut them up to make a scrapbook as a kid :angry:  :tears:    :burn:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> feb 95
> dec95
> sep96
> oct96
> feb97
> apr97
> july97
> aug97
> sep97
> oct97
> dec97
> feb98
> sep98
> oct98
> dec98
> july 99
> aug99
> sep99
> oct99
> nov99
> dec99
> jan00
> mar00
> apr00
> may00
> june00
> july00
> aug00
> sep00
> oct00
> nov00
> dec00
> jan01
> feb01
> march01
> april01
> feb02
> march02
> aug02
> dec02
> feb03
> 
> *


Found these @ a used bookstore


----------



## BigPoppa

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/poppadiaz_W0...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ



Some unique stuff


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

sold


----------



## no joke

looking for lowrider magazines dec of 1985 and june of 1988 with the nissan trucks on the covers


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 24 2009, 05:53 PM~13100930
> *anyone have lowrider bike magazines??  :dunno:
> *


----------



## LOWASME

:0 I'm looking for any thing from 1999-2000 with the TRruck of the YEAR Called Wild Thing!!

Let me know,how much shipped~~


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 9 2009, 12:57 AM~13222223
> *http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/poppadiaz_W0...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ
> 
> 
> 
> Some unique stuff
> *


ends tonight!


----------



## AndrewH

Does anyone have any pre-77 Lowriders ?

also looking for flyers, periodicals or bulletins from san jo


----------



## SW713

I've got the entire decade 1990-1999, except for these that I'm looking for:

From 1990: February, April, July, September, October, November

If you got it, lemme know.

If you want to trade, I have these:

June 1990
Dec/Jan. 90-91
February 1991
August 1991
December 1991
January 1992
February 1992
March 1992 have 2 copies
April 1992
June 1992
July 1992
August 1992
October 1992
December 1992
March 1993
June 1993
August 1993 have 2 copies
November 1993 with Lisa Marie Waite on the cover, she was hot as hell :biggrin: 
December 1993

Best Of LRM Collector's Edition #1
Orlie's Vol. 2 No. 3, its from 1993

A couple of these are missing pages, don't rememebr which ones, so you'd have to ask me to check the month/year issue. If you want pics of the covers, just ask. They are all in pretty good shape, the August '93s look like they got wet at one time, but they aren't all stained up.

Anyhow, lemme know what you got that I need. The mags are $5 + shipping.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Any street customs magazines up for sale?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 15 2009, 10:34 AM~13285448
> *I've got the entire decade 1990-1999, except for these that I'm looking for:
> 
> From 1990:  February, April, July, September, October, November
> 
> If you got it, lemme know.
> 
> If you want to trade, I have these:
> 
> June 1990
> Dec/Jan. 90-91
> February 1991
> August 1991
> December 1991
> January 1992
> February 1992
> March 1992 have 2 copies
> April 1992
> June 1992
> July 1992
> August 1992
> October 1992
> December 1992
> March 1993
> June 1993
> August 1993 have 2 copies
> November 1993 with Lisa Marie Waite on the cover, she was hot as hell :biggrin:
> December 1993
> 
> Best Of LRM Collector's Edition #1
> Orlie's Vol. 2 No. 3, its from 1993
> 
> A couple of these are missing pages, don't rememebr which ones, so you'd have to ask me to check the month/year issue.  If you want pics of the covers, just ask.  They are all in pretty good shape, the August '93s look like they got wet at one time, but they aren't all stained up.
> 
> Anyhow, lemme know what you got that I need.  The mags are $5 + shipping.
> *


Can you snap a pic of these that way I can see witch ones I want and pick them up?


----------



## phkntkn

I have these foe sale

Lowrider

99 jan
00 nov
01 jan feb sep
02 feb mar april aug oct nov dec
03 jan feb mar april june aug
04 july aug nov
05 jan feb june oct
06 all
07 all
08 jan mar

























Street Customs 

00 oct 
01 feb oct 
04 sep


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 15 2009, 11:34 AM~13285448
> *I've got the entire decade 1990-1999, except for these that I'm looking for:
> 
> From 1990:  February, April, July, September, October, November
> 
> If you got it, lemme know.
> 
> If you want to trade, I have these:
> 
> June 1990
> Dec/Jan. 90-91
> February 1991
> August 1991
> December 1991
> January 1992
> February 1992
> March 1992 have 2 copies
> April 1992
> June 1992
> July 1992
> August 1992
> October 1992
> December 1992
> March 1993
> June 1993
> August 1993 have 2 copies
> November 1993 with Lisa Marie Waite on the cover, she was hot as hell :biggrin:
> December 1993
> 
> Best Of LRM Collector's Edition #1
> Orlie's Vol. 2 No. 3, its from 1993
> 
> A couple of these are missing pages, don't rememebr which ones, so you'd have to ask me to check the month/year issue.  If you want pics of the covers, just ask.  They are all in pretty good shape, the August '93s look like they got wet at one time, but they aren't all stained up.
> 
> Anyhow, lemme know what you got that I need.  The mags are $5 + shipping.
> *



here's some pics of them.

the 1990-1991's









the 1992's









the 1993's


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 15 2009, 09:13 AM~13285327
> *Does anyone have any pre-77 Lowriders ?
> 
> also looking for flyers, periodicals or bulletins from san jo
> *


some in here!



http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/poppadiaz_W0...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 23 2009, 01:50 AM~13083523
> *need jan,feb,march, april, 2003. i believe there was a yellow 1958 cover?
> dont know witch one, but i m looking for the one with 1963 impala convertilble Van gogh.
> *



anybody got issue with van gogh, here what it looks like. i thought i knew the month and year but i guess i dont.


----------



## phkntkn

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 16 2009, 11:10 AM~13295001
> *anybody got issue with van gogh, here what it looks like. i thought i knew the month and year but i guess i dont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I checked all of mine and no luck


----------



## BRODIE

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 17 2009, 07:10 AM~13295001
> *anybody got issue with van gogh, here what it looks like. i thought i knew the month and year but i guess i dont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


December 2003


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE SOME ORLIES LOWRIDING MAGAZINES FOR SALE OR TRADE THERE IN GOOD SHAPE VOL1 IS COMPLETE VOL2 IS MISSING ONE #6 OTHER THAN THAT IS COMPLETE AND SOME OTHER MISC YEARS A TOTAL OF 25 MAGAZINES MAKE ME A GOOD OFFER AND TAKE THEM ALL THERE ALL COMPLETE NO MISSING PAGES I ALSO HAVE 2 LOWRIDER MAGAZINES AND 1 CALENDAR 1993


----------



## leo84cutlass

U CAN BUY THIS INTHE POMONA SWATMEET....10.00 EACH BRANDNEW THE GUY THAT SELL THEM WORKS AT THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.....


----------



## SAUL

really


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Mar 17 2009, 02:30 PM~13306866
> *December 2003
> *


THANK YOU! KNOW DOES ANYBODY HAVE ISSUE DEC 2003 THEY CAN SELL ME? :biggrin:


----------



## BRODIE

LOWRIDER back issues...
http://www.primediabackissues.com/Merchant...ategory_Code=LR


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 20 2009, 03:00 AM~13334343
> *THANK YOU! KNOW DOES ANYBODY HAVE ISSUE DEC 2003 THEY CAN SELL ME? :biggrin:
> *


i will check my "low"brary in the morning when i get off homie....
let u know if i got it.....


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 17 2009, 09:53 PM~13311549
> *I HAVE SOME ORLIES LOWRIDING MAGAZINES FOR SALE OR TRADE THERE IN GOOD SHAPE VOL1 IS COMPLETE VOL2 IS MISSING ONE #6 OTHER THAN THAT IS COMPLETE AND SOME OTHER MISC YEARS A TOTAL OF 25 MAGAZINES MAKE ME A GOOD OFFER AND TAKE THEM ALL THERE ALL COMPLETE NO MISSING PAGES I ALSO HAVE 2 LOWRIDER MAGAZINES AND 1 CALENDAR 1993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got dec 95 orlies?

can't see to clearly in them pictures


----------



## SAUL

the orlies magazines sold this past weekend thanks


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 20 2009, 03:00 AM~13334343
> *THANK YOU! KNOW DOES ANYBODY HAVE ISSUE DEC 2003 THEY CAN SELL ME? :biggrin:
> *


 :0  Still lookin homie......i got a LOT to go thru.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 77towncar

are some of those japan lowriders for sale let me know


----------



## texasgold

anyone got LRM Calanders from the past years :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold

> *=texasgold,Mar 1 2009, 01:21 PM~13144866]
> ____________________________________________________________________
> 
> BLVD Magazine Collection
> 
> I believe i have all 9 Issues
> 
> Price - $40 + Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> *


ttt


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13390532
> *anyone got LRM Calanders from the past years :cheesy:
> *


I do  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13390532
> *anyone got LRM Calanders from the past years :cheesy:
> *



I CAN GET SOME '83 AND A FEW OTHERS


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Mar 25 2009, 09:11 PM~13390931-->
> 
> 
> 
> I do   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Mar 25 2009, 10:51 PM~13392116
> *I CAN GET SOME '83 AND A FEW OTHERS
> *


mostly looking for the 95 and up era

whats the price they going for :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1

QUOTE(drgndawagn @ Nov 25 2007, 01:17 PM) 
im looking for 90 thur 93 so if anyone has them hit me up





> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 25 2007, 01:18 PM~9300210
> *those are the hardest to find it seems.  i lookin for Jan-Oct 93.  i have an extra march '92 here.
> *


I have all those!!! I know its sort of an old topic, but just happen to stumble on it and my mags are sitting in storage. LMK...what issues or if the entire year is needed and I'll go through them to see how they are in. :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 26 2007, 09:32 PM~9538049
> *ANYONE HAVE ALL THE 02 ISSUES
> *


I do!!! you still need them? Just found this topic. I'll get pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Mar 25 2009, 10:38 PM~13390467
> *are some of those japan lowriders for sale let me know
> *



not sure if i wanna part with those yet homie.....i will let 
you know first,if i do.............


----------



## H8R PROOF

I FOUND AN EXTRA ISSUE OF LOW-RIDAZ,WITH THE LIFESTYLEcc ON THE COVER...WILLN 2 TRADE


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Mar 28 2009, 12:09 AM~13412941
> *QUOTE(drgndawagn @ Nov 25 2007, 01:17 PM)
> im looking for 90 thur 93 so if anyone has them hit me up
> I have all those!!! I know its sort of an old topic, but just happen to stumble on it and my mags are sitting in storage. LMK...what issues or if the entire year is needed and I'll go through them to see how they are in.  :biggrin:
> *



nah, i got all of those now. i am looking for these thought from 1990: february, july, october, november

got those? :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 25 2009, 08:42 PM~13390532
> *anyone got LRM Calanders from the past years :cheesy:
> *


i got 2; 1998 and 2001 bottom row on the left and the other next to it/see pics below


----------



## dj kurse 1

QUOTE(dj kurse 1 @ Mar 28 2009, 12:09 AM) 
QUOTE(drgndawagn @ Nov 25 2007, 01:17 PM) 
im looking for 90 thur 93 so if anyone has them hit me up
I have all those!!! I know its sort of an old topic, but just happen to stumble on it and my mags are sitting in storage. LMK...what issues or if the entire year is needed and I'll go through them to see how they are in. 




> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2009, 02:38 PM~13417027
> *nah, i got all of those now.  i am looking for these thought from 1990: february, july, october, november
> 
> got those?  :biggrin:
> *


sorry homie no 1990.  
*this is what I have from Lowrider*
sept-dec '91(no jan-oct)
feb-dec '92(no jan)
jan-dec '93 
jan-dec '94
jan-dec '95
jan-dec '96
jan-dec '97
jan-dec '98
april-dec '99 (no jan, feb, march, or may)
jan-dec '00
jan-dec '01
jan-dec '02
jan-dec '03 (no feb)
jan-dec '04
jan-dec '05
jan-nov '06 (no dec)
jan-feb '07 (after this no more collecting)
*From Orlies Lowriding*
Vol. 1 No. 5
dec' 94
sept '99
nov '99
june '00
*Lowrider Bicycle*
winter '93 1st issue
spring '94
summer '94
mar/april '95
nov/dec '95
jan/feb '96
sept/oct '96
*Lowrider Best Of*
Collectors Edition #1
Collectors Edition #2
Best of Nineties Vol. 1
Best of Cadillacs Aug '03
*Street Customs*
vol. 1 no. 3
vol. 2 no. 2
vol. 2 no. 4
vol. 3 no. 3
vol. 3 no. 5
vol. 4 no. 4
vol. 4 no. 5
vol. 4 no. 6
june '99
aug '99
oct '99
feb '00
april '00
june '00
aug '00
oct '00
year end '00
feb '01
april '01
june '01
aug '01
oct '01
dec '01
feb '02
april '02
june '02
aug '02
oct '02
dec '02
feb '03
april '03
june '03
aug '03
oct '03
jan '04
march '04
may '04
july '04
nov '04
sep '04
jan '05 (10th anniversary issue)
april '05 
july '05
jan '06
I have pics for all but I can not tell at the pics which years they are so I can labeled them correctly with what I posted. But I will soon. Thanks


----------



## dj kurse 1

here's the photos I have, hopefully I did not leave any out :biggrin: 
















































































broke them down in ten photos


----------



## dj kurse 1

here's some more...


----------



## dj kurse 1

and more....


----------



## dj kurse 1

and more... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2009, 01:21 PM~13144866
> *____________________________________________________________________
> 
> BLVD Magazine Collection
> 
> I believe i have all 9 Issues
> 
> Price - $40 + Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> *


*SOLD*


----------



## no joke

looking for lowrider magazines dec 1985 and june 1988


----------



## BigPoppa

for the old school...


----------



## jesso903

im lookin for an issue that has this gmc in it from Dallas


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Mar 28 2009, 08:42 PM~13419289
> *i got 2; 1998 and 2001 bottom row on the left and the other next to it/see pics below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR ALL OF THE BIKE MAGAZINES  



DOES ANYONE HAVE THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 08 SEPTEMBER AND NOVEMBER PM ME FOOLIOS :biggrin: ILL TAKE IT


----------



## SUPREME69

I HAVE A VOL.2 #4 FOR SALE OR TRADE, ZOOT SUIT ISSUE.


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## hoppin62

Anyone have for sale May 94 LRM?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 24 2009, 08:32 AM~13676976
> *Anyone have for sale May 94 LRM?
> *



i can get that for you


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13682611
> *i can get that for you
> *


Cool, let me know how much $


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## no joke

still looking for lowrider magazine dec 1985 and june 1988


----------



## BigPoppa

$10 shipped apiece, decent to good shape


----------



## no joke

i know somebodys got lowrider magazines dec 1985 and june 1988 that they want to sell right


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 29 2009, 08:30 AM~13726978
> *$10 shipped apiece, decent to good shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I wasnt even born when this bitches came out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

I will be posting up LRMagz from 77 threw early 90's very soon...  :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Mar 28 2009, 09:03 PM~13419884
> *and more... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Give me a price for the Lowrider Calendars.


----------



## BIG SKIP

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 29 2009, 07:30 AM~13726978
> *$10 shipped apiece, decent to good shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for all of them :0 pm me asap


----------



## mrtravieso

i got all of these in the garage, check it out, make me an offer, selling it all together, local (socal/oc/LA,riverside) only, not shipping it anywhere, hit me up

LRM, about 70+ total issues

99= feb, apr, jun, jul, aug, oct, nov, dec.
00= feb, apr, may(x2), jun, jul, aug, sep, oct, nov, dec
01= ALL jan-dec
02= feb, mar, apr, may, jun, aug, sep, oct, nov, dec(x2)
03= jan, feb, mar, may, jun, jul
04= jan(x2), feb, apr, may, jun, jul, aug, sep, oct, nov, dec
05= jan, feb, may, jun, jul, aug, sep, oct, nov
06= feb
07= oct (with plastic)

most are in good or excellent shape, very few may have stuff cut out, overall pretty good decent well kept and dry, only 3 repeats(x2). and some may or may not include the fold out posters. also includes a few issues of street customs and street low that I find around, i think there's like 2.


----------



## mrtravieso

this is separate from the LRM lot, this is ONLY LRM BICYCLE issues

93=winter
94=(all) summer, spring, fall, winter
95=nov/dec(1)
96=(all) jan/feb, mar/apr, may/jun, jul/aug, oct/sep, nov/dec
97=jan/feb, spring, summer, winter (all i think)
98=spring, summer
99=spring
00=fall, winter

total 22 i think, gonna try to include all or most of the fold out posters, most in good shape, some may be not from wear or whatever, but overall well kept for the amount of years.

no singles, make me an offer for the whole lot of LRM BICYCLE, i dont even know whats the going rate, hit me up


----------



## wsrider

THANKS GOT THE MAGS AND THANKS FOR THE GOOD PACKING AND SHIPPING!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 29 2009, 08:30 AM~13726978
> *$10 shipped apiece, decent to good shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tecolote14

i have these 1977 lowrider magazines originals for sale volume 1 isseues 3'4'5' $70.00 dala each. these are 1977 vintage not copies










[/IMG]


----------



## tecolote14

i have these 1977 lowrider magazines originals for sale volume 1 isseues 3'4'5' $70.00 dala each. these are 1977 vintage not copies


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@May 20 2009, 09:03 AM~13946391
> *i have these 1977 lowrider magazines originals for sale volume 1  isseues  3'4'5' $70.00 dala each. these are 1977 vintage not copies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the sock? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@May 20 2009, 10:03 AM~13946391
> *i have these 1977 lowrider magazines originals for sale volume 1  isseues  3'4'5' $70.00 dala each. these are 1977 vintage not copies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need #2 cuanto


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

COOL THREAD!
P


----------



## robs68

iam looking for the cinco de mayo issue i belive from 95 with the red 57 also all the blvd mags all 9 and any issue that has a 68 impala on the cover... :biggrin: please pm me....thanks


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 20 2009, 07:49 PM~13952756
> *iam looking for the cinco de mayo issue i belive from 95 with the red 57 also all the blvd mags all 9 and any issue that has a 68 impala on the cover... :biggrin: please pm me....thanks
> *



EBAY HAD THE BLVD MAGS A FEW DAYS AGO, NOT SURE IF THERE STILL ON THERE. I KNOW OF SOMEONE WHO HAS ALOT OF EARLY 90S TO PRESENT MAGS FOR SALE. HES ON HERE BUT NOT SURE IF HE POST. ILL TRY AND HIT HIM UP SEE IF HE HAS THE CINCO DE MAYO ISSUE


----------



## tecolote14




----------



## tecolote14

> i need #2 cuanto
> [/quote
> 
> i just trade tthe 1-2 yesterday . i got the rest all extras for sale


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13682611
> *i can get that for you
> *


Supreme, did you find it??


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 21 2009, 11:58 AM~13959430
> *Supreme, did you find it??
> *


he has it just need to go get it, ill go over there before i go to work.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Mar 25 2009, 07:01 AM~13383636
> *:0  Still lookin homie......i got a LOT to go thru.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent, desparately need 2 issues of orlies mag


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Mar 28 2009, 08:02 PM~13419879
> *and more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the issue with dazza and the 63? i was in that mag!! ELITE bike club. (skinny dorky one with the glasses) here is a pic my dad took the same day


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyone? anyone?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@May 6 2009, 01:13 PM~13805107
> *How much for all of them :0 pm me asap
> *


$100 shipped, PMed, sorry so late :uh:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

Man I have a SHit Load of Lowrider Mags. I wouldn't mind selling them all as a lot of anyone is interested hit me up.

From 2000-2007


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I'm looking for issues #1 through about #45 of Street Low Magazine. If anyone has any, PM me


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 22 2009, 09:15 PM~13974957
> *anyone? anyone?
> *


Which Orlie's do you need??


----------



## tecolote14

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 20 2009, 06:48 PM~13951367
> *i need #2 cuanto
> *



HELP I NEED A THE FOLLOWING MAGAZINES TO COMPLETE MY SECOND SET OF VOLUME 1 1977 LOWRIDER MAGAZINES. I NEED 1-6 1-7 1-11. WILLING TO TRADE IF YOU HAVE WHAT I'M LOOKIN FOR


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 24 2009, 10:08 PM~13988159
> *Which Orlie's do you need??
> *


pm sent. 

i worked for them for a bit, then they shut down. they sent back a photoshoot i did of CADISTROPHIC, show coverage from a show in santa anita, elite picnic, and all kinds of other good shit.

P.S., does anyone have contact with DAVID RAMOS, he is the one who hooked me up with the mag.

really sucks because picture quality was getting MUCH better. It would have been good for so cali, i would go to shows all the time. i used to be in ELITE bike club, we were all over so cali shows back then.


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Mar 28 2009, 08:59 PM~13419857
> *here's the photos I have, hopefully I did not leave any out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broke them down in ten photos
> *


how much for all the street costums


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 28 2009, 08:58 PM~14032889
> *pm sent.
> 
> i worked for them for a bit, then they shut down. they sent back a photoshoot i did of CADISTROPHIC, show coverage from a show in santa anita, elite picnic, and all kinds of other good shit.
> 
> P.S., does anyone have contact with DAVID RAMOS, he is the one who hooked me up with the mag.
> 
> really sucks because picture quality was getting MUCH better. It would have been good for so cali, i would go to shows all the time. i used to be in ELITE bike club, we were all over so cali shows back then.
> *


Post a bigger picture of your avitar! :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox

i need these magazines!!

custom lowriding january 1999
street customs 2#5 & 2#6
lowtimes (all issues)
vajito (all issues)
local lows (premier issue #1)
q-vo 2#10 & 3#5 threw 4#4


if you can help please do


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

2002-2007


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 28 2009, 11:40 PM~14033319
> *i need these magazines!!
> 
> custom lowriding    january 1999
> street customs      2#5  & 2#6
> lowtimes    (all issues)
> vajito      (all issues)
> local lows (premier issue  #1)
> q-vo    2#10  &  3#5 threw 4#4
> if you can help please do
> *


----------



## mxcn_roc

Might be selling off my collection of Lowrider Magazines. I have every issue from 1988-1998 (mint condition)and the majority of issues from 1999 to present. Basically, every issue for the past 21 years. Plus, misc. issues from other lowrider related publications from BLVD, Vajito, Orlies, Ridaz, Traditional Lowriding, Impalas, and Mirandas. 

I'll only be interested in selling the collections as a whole, with no parting out. 

PM or call me if interested. Serious collectors only.  

-Carlos
(602) 652-2708


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 30 2009, 01:02 AM~14044322
> *Might be selling off my collection of Lowrider Magazines.  I have every issue from 1988-1998 (mint condition)and the majority of issues from 1999 to present. Basically, every issue for the past 21 years.  Plus, misc. issues from other lowrider related publications from BLVD, Mirandas.
> 
> I'll only be interested in selling the collections as a whole, with no parting out.
> 
> PM or call me if interested.  Serious collectors only.
> 
> -Carlos
> (602) 652-2708
> *


i'm interested in these

post pictures


----------



## robs68

i can get you all the miradas customs mags still new....luis still has tons of them in storage....lmk....


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 30 2009, 12:22 PM~14046637
> *i can get you all the miradas customs mags still new....luis still has tons of them in storage....lmk....
> *


what is that magazine??

post a picture 

i never heard of it


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 29 2009, 11:47 PM~14043531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are SOLD

Thx for the pm's


----------



## robs68

ill post pics soon....if your interested iam gonna talk to luis see what he wants for the complete series which is like 5 issues....cruising customs aka mirandas customs was a magazine started by luis miranda in the early 00s lasted for a short time...more of a local magazine here in phoenix az but like i said hes got a ton of these......ill keep you posted...


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 30 2009, 09:59 PM~14049995
> *ill post pics soon....if your interested iam gonna talk to luis see what he wants for the complete series which is like 5 issues....cruising customs aka mirandas customs was a magazine started by luis miranda in the early 00s lasted for a short time...more of a local magazine here in phoenix az but like i said hes got a ton of these......ill keep you posted...
> *


I HAVE SUM OF THESE...PICKED EM UP N BAKERSFIELD..LOWRIDER NATIONALS 00 :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX

I have these


----------



## individualsbox

does anybody have any lowtimes for sale?


----------



## DKM ATX

ttt


----------



## robs68

okay just came back from my homie luises house and got a box of each magazine the issuse featuring the rivi magazine #3 is no more...i only have one box of this issue...iam selling them as a set of 6 for $60 these magazines you cant find and they only made 6 of them....like i said the rivi issue is limited so it will only be sold in sets...the other 5 magazines theres plenty of and ill sell idividual if youd like..asking $10 per mag plus shipping...if your interested pm...thanks...


----------



## robs68

just picked uped the boxes from luis mirandas pad....


----------



## robs68

:0 
the set of 6 for $60 plus shipping


----------



## robs68

PREMIER ISSUE COLLECTORS ITEM #1


----------



## robs68

ISSUE #2


----------



## robs68

ISSUE #3 LIMTED QUANTIES OF THIS ONE....ONLY SOLD IN SETS


----------



## robs68

ISSUE #4


----------



## robs68

ISSUE #5


----------



## robs68

LAST ISSUE #6


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 29 2009, 10:47 PM~14043531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the vajito with wild thing?


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 1 2009, 02:46 PM~14063880
> *LAST ISSUE #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price on all 6


----------



## robs68

$60 plus shipping....  will only do paypal if you pay the fees...ill do money orders :0


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 1 2009, 04:24 PM~14064823
> *$60 plus shipping....  will only do paypal if you pay the fees...ill do money orders :0
> *


Hardcore price. Good thing I got mine from Luis for free. :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2009, 04:25 PM~14064836
> *Hardcore price. Good thing I got mine from Luis for free.  :0
> *


well iam selling these for him.....and i too got them for free...and he autographed them as well....lols...


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 31 2009, 08:58 PM~14057101
> *does anybody have any lowtimes for sale?
> *


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 1 2009, 04:24 PM~14064823
> *$60 plus shipping....  will only do paypal if you pay the fees...ill do money orders :0
> *


$10 an issue thats high and they use to cost $3 you can see :uh:


----------



## robs68

yeah your right...sorry new to magazine biz...
okay here gos....$5 a issue expect issue #3 that one gos for $10 since there is only one box of that issue left....so thats $35 a set of 6


----------



## robs68




----------



## individualsbox

i need streetlow #54 still on new stands

out here it was removed early


----------



## BASH3R

*any more lrm bicycle mags out there??!* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 3 2009, 07:03 PM~14088192
> *any more lrm bicycle mags out there??! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14089129
> *:yes:
> *


pm'd


----------



## individualsbox

magazines vajito








4 SALE


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I got lowrider mags from 99-recent

Oh and blvd #1-2-4-5-6

And the magazine mr impala was making I think forgot the name 
Premier issue 2 copies. I'll find the name (traditional lowriding) maybe?

LowRidaz magazine issue #7


----------



## individualsbox

anybody got the impala magazines


i need the whole set they made


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+May 28 2009, 10:40 PM~14033319-->
> 
> 
> 
> i need these magazines!!
> 
> custom lowriding    january 1999
> street customs      2#5  & 2#6
> lowtimes    (all issues)
> vajito      (all issues)
> local lows (premier issue  #1)
> q-vo    2#10  &  3#5 threw 4#4
> if you can help please do
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 08:58 PM~14057101
> *does anybody have any lowtimes for sale?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 07:24 PM~14087769
> *i need streetlow #54 still on new stands
> 
> out here it was removed early
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-individualsbox_@Jun 5 2009, 11:44 AM~14104711
> *anybody got the impala magazines
> i need the whole set they made
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 31 2009, 11:09 AM~14053396
> *I have these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these the only ones you have of olm?


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 9 2009, 09:01 PM~14144654
> *are these the only ones you have of olm?
> *


Yes


----------



## tecolote14

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@May 20 2009, 10:03 AM~13946391
> *i have these 1977 lowrider magazines originals for sale volume 1  isseues  3'4'5' $70.00 dala each. these are 1977 vintage not copies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got magazines for sale . really need money by this weekend. i will sell the first five lowrider magazines from 1977 in mint - condition for $350.00 or best offer . make me an offer i got some bills i gots to pay thanks laters


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@Jun 12 2009, 10:32 AM~14171102
> *still got magazines for sale . really need money by this weekend. i will sell the first five lowrider magazines from 1977 in mint - condition for $350.00 or best offer . make me an offer i got some bills i gots to pay thanks laters
> *


didnt you say u were out of vol1 #2 :dunno:


----------



## tecolote14

i was but when times get hard you dip into your personal stash the ones you put away and never plan to sell. i hope there ain't a escesion where your livin like there is ouy here in the central valley it all bad. by the way how ya been hope good laters 






> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 12 2009, 10:32 PM~14177052
> *didnt you say u were out of vol1 #2 :dunno:
> *


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@Jun 12 2009, 10:42 PM~14177126
> *i was but when times get hard you dip into your personal stash the ones you put away and never plan to sell.  i hope there ain't a escesion where your livin like there is ouy here in the central valley it all bad. by the way how ya been hope good laters
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 1 2009, 08:27 PM~14067493
> *yeah your right...sorry new to magazine biz...
> okay here gos....$5 a issue expect issue #3 that one gos for $10 since there is only one box of that issue left....so thats $35 a set of 6
> *


how many pages are those mags?


----------



## robs68

30 pages


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@Jun 12 2009, 09:32 AM~14171102
> *still got magazines for sale . really need money by this weekend. i will sell the first five lowrider magazines from 1977 in mint - condition for $350.00 or best offer . make me an offer i got some bills i gots to pay thanks laters
> *


Good price, good luck!


----------



## tequila sunrise

STILL LOOKING FOR 2 SPECIFIC ISSUES OF OLM
both around 2000-2002
1. Had a layout of a 60 impala convertible "HYPNOTIZED". pics taken outdoors in an industrial park. Car is dark purple, light purple trim/top with white interior. gold center roadsters, model was a white chick with purple top/black skirt, and she changed into a gold outfit. 

2. Show coverage from AZALEA SOUTHGATE car show. Roughly 8+pages, all pics in color. A SHITLOAD OF PICTURES!!. the "PHOTOS BY" will be along the spine of the last few pages of the show coverage in white. 

i did the photography for both these articles in OLM. ( MIKE ACOSTA). Sorry, can't remember what was on the cover of these 2 issues. I'll pay top dollar for these issues. 

thanks, mike


----------



## panther67

i need the best of the best issue VIII.. with southside player on the cover.. 
ANYBODY??


----------



## CHOPPER 76

For Sale or Trade :biggrin: 

2001 Oct, Street Customs & 1998 Dec, Orlie"s Lowriding

LOWRIDER MAG
1995 Aug, Oct, Nov, Dec,








1996 Mar, July, Oct, Nov, Dec,








1997 Apr, May, June, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec,
















1998 Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May, June, July, Oct, Nov, Dec,
















1999 Jan, Feb, Mar, June, Aug, Oct, Nov,








2000 Apr, May, June, July, Aug, Dec,


----------



## CHOPPER 76

For Sale or Trade :biggrin: 

LOWRIDER MAG
2001 Jan, Mar, May, June, July, Aug, Sept, Nov, Dec,
















2002 Jan, Mar, Apr, May, June, July, 
















2003 Mar, Apr, July,








2004 Mar, Aug, Oct, Nov,








2005 Apr.








2006 Feb, June, Sept, Dec, Nov,








2007 Mar, May


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 13 2009, 03:01 PM~14181260
> *STILL LOOKING FOR 2 SPECIFIC ISSUES OF OLM
> both around 2000-2002
> 1.  Had a layout of a 60 impala convertible "HYPNOTIZED". pics taken outdoors in an industrial park. Car is dark purple, light purple trim/top with white interior. gold center roadsters, model was a white chick with purple top/black skirt, and she changed into a gold outfit.
> 
> 2.  Show coverage from AZALEA SOUTHGATE car show. Roughly 8+pages, all pics in color. A SHITLOAD OF PICTURES!!. the "PHOTOS BY" will be along the spine of the last few pages of the show coverage in white.
> 
> i did the photography for both these articles in OLM. ( MIKE ACOSTA). Sorry, can't remember what was on the cover of these 2  issues. I'll pay top dollar for these issues.
> 
> thanks, mike
> *




anyone, anyone?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 17 2009, 11:05 AM~14217675
> *For Sale or Trade :biggrin:
> 
> LOWRIDER MAG
> 2001 Jan, Mar, May, June, July, Aug, Sept, Nov, Dec,
> 
> 2002 Jan, Mar, Apr, May, June, July,
> 
> 2003 Mar, Apr, July,
> 
> 2004 Mar, Aug, Oct, Nov,
> 
> 2005 Apr.
> 
> 2006 Feb, June, Sept, Dec, Nov,
> 
> 2007 Mar, May
> *


How much for the following:
`
1999 - Everything you've got for this year. 

2001- Dec.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 4 2009, 06:14 PM~14097756
> *I got lowrider mags from 99-recent
> 
> Oh and blvd #1-2-4-5-6
> 
> And the magazine mr impala was making I think forgot the name
> Premier issue 2 copies. I'll find the name (traditional lowriding) maybe?
> 
> LowRidaz magazine issue #7
> *


How much for all the following:

1999 - All Issues

2001 - Feb., Dec.

2003 - Jan., Nov.

2006 - March

2007 - June, July, Aug., Sept., Nov., Dec.

2008 - June, Oct. 

Let me know.


----------



## CHOPPER 76

Pic"s :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox

Japan #81, 89,90 
JLUG 2/2007 & 5/2007
Custom Lowriding 4/2005, 9/2007, 10/2007
6 pictured 8 total 4 sale or trade

i need some 2008 & 2009 custom lowriding magazines or $$$


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 13 2009, 06:01 PM~14181260
> *STILL LOOKING FOR 2 SPECIFIC ISSUES OF OLM
> both around 2000-2002
> 1.  Had a layout of a 60 impala convertible "HYPNOTIZED". pics taken outdoors in an industrial park. Car is dark purple, light purple trim/top with white interior. gold center roadsters, model was a white chick with purple top/black skirt, and she changed into a gold outfit.
> 
> 2.  Show coverage from AZALEA SOUTHGATE car show. Roughly 8+pages, all pics in color. A SHITLOAD OF PICTURES!!. the "PHOTOS BY" will be along the spine of the last few pages of the show coverage in white.
> 
> i did the photography for both these articles in OLM. ( MIKE ACOSTA). Sorry, can't remember what was on the cover of these 2  issues. I'll pay top dollar for these issues.
> 
> thanks, mike
> *


Can you PM me this info so i can find it later and ill look through my stack of misc Orlies mags for you. I only bought OLM here and there, but it was around the time period you are looking for.... and the Hypnotized feature sounds familiar.


----------



## MR.LAC

ttt


----------



## DKM ATX

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## pinche chico

anyone intrested in march 09 dec 08 feb 09 jan 09 aug 08 nov 08 ?


----------



## no joke

still looking for lowrider magazine dec 85 and june 88 :uh:


----------



## DKM ATX

tt


----------



## baggedout81

Anyone have issue one for sale?Don't have to be perfect by any means just going in a frame and givven as a gift.


----------



## DKM ATX

I'm looking for Lowrider mag April 1999


----------



## Maddogcustoms

I have a giant collection over 200 copies, of lowrider and car craft, going way back. Anyone interested, pm me.


----------



## 155-80-13

i got a crap load of OLM......any one?


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 13 2009, 03:11 PM~14758999
> *
> *


just picked up that 99 issue from ebay!!

THE HALL OF FAME ONE! :cheesy:


----------



## CRAZYCHAD69

> _Originally posted by CRAZYCHAD69_@Jan 17 2009, 01:19 AM~12729952
> *I GOT THE LAST 19 ISSUES OF LRM IF ANYBODY WANTS THEM SHOOT ME A OFFER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I STILL GOT ALL THESE MAKE A OFFER IF INTERESTED


----------



## DKM ATX

ttt


----------



## 155-80-13

looking for complete sets LRM 88-89
also LRM 1,5,7-90
LRM 1,3,4,5,6,7,10,11,12-94 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Aug 19 2009, 11:00 PM~14824691
> *lookink for complete sets LRM 88-89
> also LRM 1,5,7-90
> LRM 1,3,4,5,6,7,10,11,12-94 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Aug 20 2009, 12:00 AM~14824691
> *lookink for complete sets LRM 88-89
> also LRM 1,5,7-90
> LRM 1,3,4,5,6,7,10,11,12-94 :biggrin:
> *


are you looking for these or your selling these


----------



## Tres Generacions

Looking for Q-Vo Magazine Vol.2 #2
If anyone has one for sale hit me up.


----------



## 1962lolo

I have LRM from 1995- Oct 2009. Looking to get rid of them ALL, want to sell them local if at all possible.. hit me up with any offers.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Aug 20 2009, 11:09 PM~14835504
> *Looking for Q-Vo Magazine Vol.2 #2
> If anyone has one for sale hit me up.
> *


Whats on the cover i have a couple of doubles of Q-VO


----------



## Tres Generacions

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 31 2009, 09:11 PM~14942923
> *Whats on the cover i have a couple of doubles of Q-VO
> *











This is the magazine I am looking for. If anyone has one for sale hit me up.
Thanks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Anyone have any Lowrider bicycle magazines?


----------



## BigPoppa

Looking to finish my collection of Orlies

Volume 1 #2
July 94
December 95
January 97
September December 98
April December 99
May December 01
June and anything after in 02, I don't know what was the last issue

thanks!

Got lots of Orlies and some old LRM to trade, or buy outright.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i have a few lowrider mags in good condition ill sell or trade for 20'' chrome 72 spoke bike rim.










shoot me offers


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 4 2009, 03:03 PM~14982866
> *Looking to finish my collection of Orlies
> 
> Volume 1 #2
> July 94
> December 95
> January 97
> September December 98
> April December 99
> May December 01
> June and anything after in 02, I don't know what was the last issue
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Got lots of Orlies and some old LRM to trade, or buy outright.
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

here is my collection. 










































































:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Sep 6 2009, 06:19 PM~14998392-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I had some of the mags you need but I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Sep 4 2009, 03:03 PM~14982866
> *Looking to finish my collection of Orlies
> 
> Volume 1 #2
> July 94
> December 95
> January 97
> September December 98
> April December 99
> May December 01
> June and anything after in 02, I don't know what was the last issue
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Got lots of Orlies and some old LRM to trade, or buy outright.
> *


ttt To help find some Orlie's Mags.


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

I'm looking for Lowrider Magazine Japan March 09 PM me if you have one and how much.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Sep 7 2009, 11:39 AM~15003869
> *I'm looking for Lowrider  Magazine Japan March 09 PM me if you have one and how much.
> *


There is no March issue. It is released bi-monthly in even numbered months.


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 7 2009, 01:48 PM~15004881
> *There is no March issue.  It is released bi-monthly in even numbered months.
> *


I'm looking for an issue with Living the low life Montes show . It was in Japan Lowrider some time after the taping of the show LIVING THE LOW LIFE (MONTES). I was told the cover has a blue or pink 60 or 61.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Sep 7 2009, 04:06 PM~15005931
> *I'm looking for an issue with Living the low life Montes show . It was in Japan Lowrider some time after the taping of the show LIVING THE LOW LIFE (MONTES). I was told the cover has a blue or pink 60 or 61.
> *


The February issue #90 has a pink 63 on it. Not sure if that's the one you need.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 17 2009, 12:03 PM~14217655
> *For Sale or Trade :biggrin:
> 
> 2001 Oct, Street Customs  &  1998 Dec, Orlie"s Lowriding
> 
> LOWRIDER MAG
> 1995 Aug, Oct, Nov, Dec,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1996 Mar, July, Oct, Nov, Dec,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1997 Apr, May, June, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1998 Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May, June, July, Oct, Nov, Dec,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1999 Jan, Feb, Mar, June, Aug, Oct, Nov,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 Apr, May, June, July, Aug, Dec,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



anyone ive got every lowrider mag from like 92 to present. including a bunch of olm , streetlow, streetcustoms, and a bunch of other random mags from before 92 and other various lowrider mags .wanting to trade whole lot for something pm me if intrested and serious  they gota go take up wayyy too much space


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 8 2009, 12:34 AM~15011857
> *anyone  ive got every lowrider mag from like 92 to present. including a bunch of olm , streetlow, streetcustoms, and a bunch of other random mags from before 92 and other various lowrider mags .wanting to trade whole lot for something pm me if intrested and serious  they gota go take up wayyy too much space
> *


Any Lowrider bicycle mags?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 8 2009, 01:34 AM~15011857
> *anyone  ive got every lowrider mag from like 92 to present. including a bunch of olm , streetlow, streetcustoms, and a bunch of other random mags from before 92 and other various lowrider mags .wanting to trade whole lot for something pm me if intrested and serious  they gota go take up wayyy too much space
> *



WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR TRADE WISE?


----------



## tatman

Offers!


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 16 2009, 03:46 PM~15100869
> *Offers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

IM LOOKING FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE (MAY 0F 2005) IF ANYONE HAS PM ME PAYPAL READY HOMIE


----------



## Guest

Anybody want to sell this issue, or trade for some 1980's issues?


----------



## no joke

am looking for lowrider magazine june of 1988


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 1 2009, 10:55 AM~14947673
> *Anyone have any Lowrider bicycle magazines?
> *


x2


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Sep 24 2009, 09:09 AM~15173210
> *am looking for lowrider magazine june of 1988
> *


THIS IS A HARD TO GET ISSUE NOT VERY MANY COPIES WERE MADE CAUSE THIS IS WHEN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAME BACK OUT GOOD LUCK FINDING IT


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

I have 7 boxes full of magazines :0 Streetlow, Blvd, Street customs, orlies lowriding, lowrider, locompany and low ridaz. I want to sell them all or atleast 50 mags per person, I dont want to deal one mag at a time. Thanks!

Ill sell them to the highest cash offer. Or willing to take offer on trades (not magazines). 1959 mpala parts??


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Sep 26 2009, 12:12 PM~15192892
> *I have 7 boxes full of magazines :0  Streetlow, Blvd, Street customs, orlies lowriding, lowrider, locompany and low ridaz. I want to sell them all or atleast 50 mags per person, I dont want to deal one mag at a time. Thanks!
> 
> Ill sell them to the highest cash offer. Or willing to take offer on trades (not magazines). 1959 mpala parts??
> *


how much for All Street Custom


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 26 2009, 11:18 AM~15192931
> *how much for All Street Custom
> *


Im open to offers. I should seperate all the mags, so I know how many off each kind I have.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Sep 26 2009, 12:21 PM~15192947
> *Im open to offers. I should seperate all the mags, so I know how many off each kind I have.
> *


let me know when you get a count


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 26 2009, 11:21 AM~15192953
> *let me know when you get a count
> *


Simon. Ill try to get it all done by tomorrow.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Sep 26 2009, 11:12 AM~15192892
> *I have 7 boxes full of magazines :0  Streetlow, Blvd, Street customs, orlies lowriding, lowrider, locompany and low ridaz. I want to sell them all or atleast 50 mags per person, I dont want to deal one mag at a time. Thanks!
> 
> Ill sell them to the highest cash offer. Or willing to take offer on trades (not magazines). 1959 mpala parts??
> *


Can you post pics of the Low Ridaz after you sort them. I'm looking for the issue that had two different covers. I think it was #5.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 26 2009, 12:39 PM~15193302
> *Can you post pics of the Low Ridaz after you sort them. I'm looking for the issue that had two different covers. I think it was #5.
> *


Ill do my best to post pics, Its gonna be pics of the seperate stacks. I have a few hundred mags. Im looking to sell them all together or at least 30 mags or so per person. I can ship if the buyers pays the rate. Pick up can be aranged. Items will be shiped wen funds clear. Check, money order and travelrs checks accepted. Im in Ventura county Califas.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

Here is a pic of the Gypsy Rose I found in the feb 1980 lowrider mag.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 4 2009, 03:03 PM~14982866
> *Looking to finish my collection of Orlies
> 
> Volume 1 #2
> July 94
> December 95
> January 97
> September December 98
> April December 99
> May December 01
> June and anything after in 02, I don't know what was the last issue
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Got lots of Orlies and some old LRM to trade, or buy outright.
> *


anyone anyone?


----------



## individualsbox

I GOT THESES FOR SALE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 17 2009, 10:23 PM~15115217
> *IM LOOKING FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE (MAY 0F 2005) IF ANYONE HAS PM ME PAYPAL READY HOMIE
> *


X2 AGAIN ANYBODY GOT MAY 2005 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ISSUE ALL PAGES MUST BE IN TACT


----------



## 65ss

I HAVE THE FOLLOWING AVAILABLE
1996-NOV,DEC
1997-APR,MAY,JUN,JUL,OCT,NOV,DEC
1998-JAN,FEB,MAR,APR,AUG,OCT
1999-JAN,APR,MAY,NOV
2001-NOV
2002-APR
2003-NOV,DEC
2004-2009-COMPLETE
2004-2009 WILL BE SOLD AS SET ONLY FOR $100.00
PREVIOUS ONES ARE $5.00 EA. OR ALL LISTED ABOVE FROM 1996-2003 FOR $65.00. PRICES ARE LOCAL SALES ONLY AND DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING IF YOU WOULD LIKE ANY SHIPPED.


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Oct 9 2009, 09:59 PM~15316882
> *I HAVE THE FOLLOWING AVAILABLE
> 1996-NOV,DEC
> 1997-APR,MAY,JUN,JUL,OCT,NOV,DEC
> 1998-JAN,FEB,MAR,APR,AUG,OCT
> 1999-JAN,APR,MAY,NOV
> 2001-NOV
> 2002-APR
> 2003-NOV,DEC
> 2004-2009-COMPLETE
> 2004-2009 WILL BE SOLD AS SET ONLY FOR $100.00
> PREVIOUS ONES ARE $5.00 EA. OR ALL LISTED ABOVE FROM 1996-2003 FOR $65.00. PRICES ARE LOCAL SALES ONLY AND DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING IF YOU WOULD LIKE ANY SHIPPED.
> *


125.00 for all?make offer.i could take with me to pomona swap meet this weeekend to save on shipping if anyone is interested.


----------



## fool2




----------



## fool2

7 issues lowrider bicycle magazine. 
3 are missing covers, all have centerfolds. one has a pull out poster and another has both a centerfold and a 4x pullout poster. i got the issue with casino dreamin' in there too. they are all in pretty good condition even though 3 are missing covers. they are not torn up or falling apart or anything.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Oct 19 2009, 04:03 PM~15404837
> *7 issues lowrider bicycle magazine.
> 3 are missing covers, all have centerfolds. one has a pull out poster and another has both a centerfold and a 4x pullout poster. i got the issue with casino dreamin' in there too. they are all in pretty good condition even though 3 are missing covers. they are not torn up or falling apart or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will you sell me only three? cause i have the rest!


----------



## 65ss

> 100.00 for all or make offer


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Oct 15 2009, 09:19 PM~15372953
> *100.00 for all? any offers?
> *


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 20 2009, 08:04 AM~15411993
> *will you sell me only three? cause i have the rest!
> *


i already got an offer of $45 for the set, and they are packaged and ready to go. in an hour i'll tell the guy they are his unless someone gives me a better offer. you could buy them all and take the 3 you need and sell them again. i was getting offers literally within minutes of posting them up


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Oct 20 2009, 01:11 PM~15414384
> *i already got an offer of $45 for the set, and they are packaged and ready to go. in an hour i'll tell the guy they are his unless someone gives me a better offer. you could buy them all and take the 3 you need and sell them again. i was getting offers literally within minutes of posting them up
> *


sold to on da low prez


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE 2 Q-VO MAGAZINE POSTERS FROM THE 70s FOR SALE THESE ARE REAL RARE NOT TOO MANY OUT THERE IM ASKING $45 EACH THEY DO HAVE SOME WRINKLES AND SMALL TEARS THEY WOULD LOOK REAL GOOD FRAMED UP HANGING IN THE GARAGE WALL














THIS IS AN AD FROM THE MAGAZINE WHEN THEY WERE OFFERED BACK IN THE 70s


----------



## DeeLoc

I have Lowrider Magazine MAY '95 and MAY '96

Street Customs June '99
April '99
Oct ' 99
Aug '99
Dec '99
June '01
Feb '00
Vol4 #5
Vol4#6
Vol3#6

They are all in a plastic ziploc with a cardboard back. I've thumbed through them, and they are in very nice condition. 

$5 each/shipped


----------



## wsrider

anymore lowrider bike mags for sale?


----------



## bkzillestmami05

heyy i'm looking for the 1st issue of lowrider mag. as an xmas present..... does n e 1 have it for sale??? n if so, how much???


----------



## D_I_G

> _Originally posted by D_I_G_@Jul 8 2008, 01:01 AM~11035528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96-02
> 
> with some
> 
> 03 05 06...
> 
> Hit me Back!
> 
> 
> *




BACK ON THE MARKET

ANYONE WANT THESE?

MUST PICK UP OR MEET UP THIS WEEKEND.

$150 obo


----------



## fool2

any street beat magazine?


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 14 2009, 10:27 AM~15663282
> *I have Lowrider Magazine MAY '95 and MAY '96
> 
> Street Customs June '99
> April '99
> Oct ' 99
> Aug '99
> Dec '99
> June '01
> Feb '00
> Vol4 #5
> Vol4#6
> Vol3#6
> 
> They are all in a plastic ziploc with a cardboard back. I've thumbed through them, and they are in very nice condition.
> 
> $5 each/shipped
> *


ill take june 01 street custom mag


----------



## oldskool 67

I'm looking for "December 1982 Lowrider Magazine". Purchase or trade for something I got.


----------



## oldskool 67

Here's some of my mags. I started subscribing to Lowrider in 1978. (Sorry, these aren't for sale)


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 1 2009, 11:01 PM~15841887
> *Here's some of my mags. I started subscribing to Lowrider in 1978.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for all?


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 2 2009, 12:50 AM~15842193
> *how much for all?
> *


Sorry, there not for sale. I've got a small number of doubles, maybe 7 to 10 various issues, that I'd be willing to trade for some that I'm lacking.


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 1 2009, 11:58 PM~15841861
> *I'm looking for "December 1982 Lowrider Magazine". Purchase or trade for something I got.
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 1 2009, 11:58 PM~15841861
> *I'm looking for "December 1982 Lowrider Magazine". Purchase or trade for something I got.
> *


TTT


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 6 2009, 03:07 AM~15886472
> *TTT
> *


MIGHT HAVE THAT....WHAT U GOT DOUBLES OF?????


----------



## JayJay209

1977 lowrider magazine$$$???

























teen angel


----------



## RELIC

> _Originally posted by JayJay209_@Dec 7 2009, 01:42 PM~15900570
> *1977 lowrider magazine$$$???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teen angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pending sale! Waiting on payment info and these are SOLD!


----------



## caprice76

SAY IM LOOKIN FOR THE APRIL 2001 STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE WITH THE YELLOW 1968 IMPALA FROM IMPERIALS ON THE COVER . ANYONE ..... THANX


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*WTB: LRM issue feat. Orange Nitemare '64 rag.


PM me. *


----------



## no joke

still looking for lowrider magazine june of 1988 :uh:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Dec 7 2009, 04:39 AM~15896472
> *MIGHT HAVE THAT....WHAT U GOT DOUBLES OF?????
> *


I'll check n let u know what I got!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 9 2009, 05:25 PM~15928938
> *WTB: LRM issue feat. Orange Nitemare '64 rag.
> PM me.
> *


----------



## atownimpalas

I HAVE THESE MAKE OFFER OR PM ME JUST DONT LOW BALL ME ALL ARE NEW WITH CENTER FOLDS ECT... BACK WHEN I WAS IN BUSSINESS LEFTOVERS THAT NEVER SOLD !!!!
2001 SEPT LRM QTY 3
2002 JUNE LRM QTY 4
2002 SEPT LRM QTY 1
2002 NOV LRM QTY 1

2003 FEB LRM QTY 3
2003 MARCH LRM QTY 4
2003 APRIL LRM QTY 11



2004 APRIL QTY 3
2004 JULY QTY 1
2004 AUG QTY 1
2004 SEPT QTY 1
2004 OCT QTY 2

EURO MAGAZINES..................

2002 JUNE/JULY QTY 3
2002 AUG/SEPT QTY 3
2002 OCT/NOV QTY 1

2003 FEB/MARCH QTY 1
2003 APRIL/MAY QTY 1
2003 JUNE/JULY QTY 1
2003 AUG/SEPT QTY 5
2003 OCT/NOV QTY 2
2003 DEC/JAN QTY 1

1999 LRM CALENDAR SEALED NEVER OPENED
2002 LRM CALENDAR SEALED NEVER OPENED
***** DECEMBER 2002 25TH ANIVERSARY BONUS LRM 1ST ISSUE STLL WRAPED NEVER OPENED QTY 3****************

VAJITO 1997 SPRING
BLVD MARCH/APRIL 2003
BLVD MAY /JUNE 2003

BUY ALL OR BUY 1 PM ME FOR MORE INFO MAKE OFFERS THANKX


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Dec 10 2009, 12:28 PM~15938147
> *I HAVE THESE MAKE OFFER OR PM ME JUST DONT LOW BALL ME ALL ARE NEW WITH CENTER FOLDS ECT... BACK WHEN I WAS IN BUSSINESS LEFTOVERS THAT NEVER SOLD !!!!
> 2001 SEPT LRM QTY 3
> 2002 JUNE LRM QTY 4
> 2002 SEPT LRM QTY 1
> 2002 NOV LRM QTY 1
> 
> 2003 JAN LRM QTY 1
> 2003 FEB LRM QTY 3
> 2003 MARCH LRM QTY 4
> 2003 APRIL LRM QTY 12
> 2003 JUNE LRM QTY 1
> 2003 DEC LRM QTY 1
> 
> 2004 MARCH QTY 2
> 2004 APRIL QTY 5
> 2004 MAY QTY 1
> 2004 JULY QTY 2
> 2004 AUG QTY 2
> 2004 SEPT QTY 1
> 2004 OCT QTY 2
> 
> EURO MAGAZINES..................
> 
> 2002 JUNE/JULY  QTY 3
> 2002 AUG/SEPT QTY 3
> 2002 OCT/NOV QTY 1
> 
> 2003 FEB/MARCH  QTY 1
> 2003 APRIL/MAY QTY 1
> 2003 JUNE/JULY QTY 1
> 2003 AUG/SEPT QTY 5
> 2003 OCT/NOV QTY 2
> 2003 DEC/JAN QTY 1
> 
> 1999 LRM CALENDAR SEALED NEVER OPENED
> 2002 LRM CALENDAR SEALED NEVER OPENED
> **** DECEMBER 2002 25TH ANIVERSARY BONUS LRM 1ST ISSUE STLL WRAPED NEVER OPENED QTY 3***************
> 
> VAJITO 1997 SPRING
> BLVD MARCH/APRIL 2003
> BLVD MAY /JUNE 2003
> 
> BUY ALL OR BUY 1 PM ME FOR MORE INFO MAKE OFFERS THANKX
> *


Do you have any Lowrider Bicycle magazines?


----------



## atownimpalas

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 10 2009, 05:07 PM~15938511
> *Do you have any Lowrider Bicycle magazines?
> *


sorry no bicycle magazines !!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 10 2009, 02:07 PM~15938511
> *Do you have any Lowrider Bicycle magazines?
> *


 I do what are they worth to you each?


----------



## fool2

what issue was homies edition in and how big a feature was it?


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 01:50 PM~15939014
> *I do what are they worth to you each?
> *


What condition are they in and are they complete with the centerfolds? Post as pic of them. If you have a price in mind let me know. If you want to know there value eBay them. I have no idea. They are for my daughter not me.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15941449
> *What condition are they in and are they complete with the centerfolds? Post as pic of them. If you have a price in mind let me know. If you want to know there value eBay them. I have no idea. They are for my daughter not me.
> *


I'mma dig them out tonight. Their not perfect but their good enough to add to one's collection. I'll post when I get them out.


----------



## SW713

i'm looking for these Lowrider Magazine issues......

1990
February, July, October, November


if you got em, lemme know, i want em.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 10 2009, 08:38 PM~15942732
> *i'm looking for these Lowrider Magazine issues......
> 
> 1990
> February, July, October, November
> if you got em, lemme know, i want em.
> 
> 
> *


I have an extra of November 1990. Let me know.

the collection


----------



## DeeLoc

June'99 
Volume 4 number 5 (59 Impala Christine from Super Natural C.C.)









June'01--orange '58 Impala-SOLD!!
Volume 3 number 6 (Royal Aces 64 Impala rag)
February'00 (Lifestyle 58 Impala)
Volume 4 number 6 (Ghetto Life C.C. California Sunshine 63 Impala rag)









LRM May '95--sale pending
LRM May '96

$5 each mag includes shipping, all kept in the plastic with a cardboard backing.

Thanks Rivis N Lacs, your mags are on the way....


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

do you have a picture of the vajito magazine


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wtb: LRM march 1998 must have poster intact


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 12 2009, 08:37 AM~15957755
> *wtb: LRM march 1998 must have poster intact
> *



whats it worth to you :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 12 2009, 03:46 PM~15960455
> *whats it worth to you :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 





I am looking for a complete set or as close to it of Street Customs

I should have never sold mine


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 12 2009, 02:46 PM~15960455
> *whats it worth to you :biggrin:
> *


8-10 bux shipped.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 12 2009, 08:22 PM~15962507
> *:uh:
> I am looking for a complete set or as close to it of Street Customs
> 
> I should have never sold mine
> *



complete set? good luck fredo  i have some extras, but don't know which ones.


----------



## allredss

Looking for july 92, thanks


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Dec 12 2009, 09:15 PM~15962929-->
> 
> 
> 
> 8-10 bux shipped.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-allredss_@Dec 13 2009, 01:40 AM~15965469
> *Looking for july 92, thanks
> *



pm's sent


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

got a few mags here  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15978427


----------



## rsanchez1925

> _Originally posted by juanz47_@Dec 26 2007, 04:03 PM~9536099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 whats up bro?! lookin 4 Dec,82 issue, if u know or have extra hit me up
thanxs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 10 2009, 09:38 PM~15942732
> *i'm looking for these Lowrider Magazine issues......
> 
> 1990
> February, July, October
> 
> if you got em, lemme know, i want em.
> 
> 
> *



c'mon, i know somebody got em somewhere name a price :biggrin:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

LOOKING FOR ARPIL 1989 ANYONE PM ME PLEASE !!!


----------



## BASH3R

*ANY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGS. OUT THERE?? *


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 12 2009, 08:22 PM~15962507
> *:uh:
> I am looking for a complete set or as close to it of Street Customs
> 
> I should have never sold mine
> *


I have a lot of them,i will send you a pm later of what i have


----------



## 69droptop

got about 100 lowrider magazines for sale 96-06 let me know what you need i may have it


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man

lookin for lowrider arte mags pm, me if you got em or post sum pics plz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Dec 29 2009, 08:31 PM~16128205
> *got about 100 lowrider magazines for sale 96-06 let me know what you need i may have it
> *


Any Lowrider Bicycle mags?


----------



## Droopy

anyone have LRM *april 1989 *with the '69 impala on the front cover ? How much shipped ?


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 26 2009, 11:42 PM~16099041
> *ANY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGS. OUT THERE??
> *


I HAVE A FEW WHAT DO U NEED,,IM ALSO LOOKING FOR ONE ..IT WAS CALLED THE QUEST FOR THE BEST TRIKES ISSIUE.....MY BIKE CAME OUT,,,IT WAS CALLED SHOW TIME ..I THINK IT WAS 1998-1999..ARROUND THERE///MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

I NEED A ISSUE' FROM 78'


----------



## mr.glasshouse

I NEED ISSUE IN 78' CALL ME 18183102110 MARTIN


----------



## Droopy

> _Originally posted by CCHAVEZ1_@Dec 21 2009, 11:30 AM~16047042
> *LOOKING FOR ARPIL 1989 ANYONE PM ME PLEASE !!!
> *



x2 dat sixty nine is baaaad !!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Dec 29 2009, 10:31 PM~16128205
> *got about 100 lowrider magazines for sale 96-06 let me know what you need i may have it
> *


do you have complete 2002, and 2003

how much?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Does anyone have a may 2005 isuue of lowrider magazine will pay good money for it,paypal ready pm me


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Dec 29 2009, 11:31 PM~16128205
> *got about 100 lowrider magazines for sale 96-06 let me know what you need i may have it
> *


looking for the november 2003 Lowrider issue complete with centerfold

if anyone else out there has it hit me up paypal ready


----------



## SAUL

I have 26 Lowrider Bicycle magazines that im gonna list up for sale im taking offers on them and i would like to sell them as a package i will not sell them individually pics will be going up soon


----------



## SAUL

WINTER 93 PREMIERE ISSUE


----------



## SAUL

SPRING 94


----------



## SAUL

SUMMER 94


----------



## SAUL

FALL 94


----------



## SAUL

WINTER 94


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 10 2009, 09:38 PM~15942732
> *i'm looking for these Lowrider Magazine issues......
> 
> 1990
> February, July, October
> 
> if you got em, lemme know, i want em.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 9 2010, 02:10 PM~16237639-->
> 
> 
> 
> WINTER 93 PREMIERE ISSUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 03:27 PM~16238179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 03:25 PM~16238168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 03:23 PM~16238150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jan 9 2010, 03:21 PM~16238135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I WANT ALL THESE MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!! I'LL BUY THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 9 2010, 03:19 PM~16238121-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 02:21 PM~16237731
> *WINTER 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 02:20 PM~16237722
> *FALL 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 02:20 PM~16237716
> *SUMMER 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAUL_@Jan 9 2010, 02:13 PM~16237665
> *SPRING 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'LL BUY THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760

I NEED THE LRM,,,98..I BELIEVE,,IT HAS CASANOVA FROM ROLLERZ ONLY ON THE COVER ,,HIT ME UP...ANYONE..... :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

i have 20.00 bucks for the may 2005 issue of lowrider mag must be complete


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 11 2010, 12:20 AM~16252001
> *i have 20.00 bucks for the may 2005 issue of lowrider mag must be complete
> *


Looks like I have it as one of my extras. Let me know:

The Collection


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i need the jan and feb. 2010 issues on lrm. the fn usps lost my subscription ones. :angry: and wont replace them so here i am. lmk homies.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Oct 9 2009, 09:59 PM~15316882
> *I HAVE THE FOLLOWING AVAILABLE
> 1996-NOV,DEC
> 1997-APR,MAY,JUN,JUL,OCT,NOV,DEC
> 1998-JAN,FEB,MAR,APR,AUG,OCT
> 1999-JAN,APR,MAY,NOV
> 2001-NOV
> 2002-APR
> 2003-NOV,DEC
> 2004-2009-COMPLETE
> 2004-2009 WILL BE SOLD AS SET ONLY FOR $100.00
> PREVIOUS ONES ARE $5.00 EA. OR ALL LISTED ABOVE FROM 1996-2003 FOR $65.00. PRICES ARE LOCAL SALES ONLY AND DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING IF YOU WOULD LIKE ANY SHIPPED.
> *


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

was there a lrm and or lrbm made in june 1991?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 5 2009, 06:25 PM~14991494
> *i have a few lowrider mags in good condition ill sell or trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoot me offers
> *


TTT

still got them.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2009, 02:50 PM~15939014
> *I do what are they worth to you each?
> *


what issues do you have and how much you want for um?


----------



## individualsbox

ttt


----------



## Jesus' Son

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 9 2010, 11:05 PM~16241890
> *I NEED THE LRM,,,98..I BELIEVE,,IT HAS CASANOVA FROM ROLLERZ ONLY ON THE COVER ,,HIT ME UP...ANYONE..... :0
> *


its jan. of 99. i have it but the cover is off and no centerfold


----------



## Jesus' Son

Im looking for the best of cadillacs lowrider magazine 2003


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Jesus' Son_@Jan 13 2010, 02:03 AM~16275359
> *its jan. of 99. i have it but the cover is off and no centerfold
> *


NO COVER..  WELL HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92057......N.C SAN DIEGO... :biggrin: THATS MY OLD LOW RIDER BIKE IN THERE..ITS CALLED ...ITS SHOW TIME.....


----------



## robs68

ANYONE HAVE THE JAPANEESE MAG WITH THE PHOENIX LOWRIDER TOUR COVERAGE?????????LAST YEARS???????????


----------



## 81cutty

i will b posting my lowrider magz for sale. i have like 60-70 magz, not all in good condition but lets see if they sell, unfortunetly some got wet and few got sun faded. :uh:


----------



## dj kurse 1

need to get rid of these otherwise will be tossing them out, would like to sell as a complete set for those that are, example jan-dec of 05 here's a link to it, just scroll down and you'll see them all and a list too of what I have.....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=360914&st=480


----------



## 81cutty

i have these issues of lowrider mag. i will post pics of them upon request

lowrider arte june/july '96
lowrider arte october/november '96

may '96
aug '96
oct '96
dec '96


jan '97
feb '97
jun '97
july '97
aug '97
sep '97 
oct '97
nov '97
dec '97


jan '98
feb '98
mar '98
may '98
jul '98
sep '98

lowrider mag '00 calender
mar '00
apr '00
may '00
jun '00
dec '00


best of lowrider '01

mar '01
apr '01
jun '01
jul '01
aug '01
oct '01
dec '01


jan '02
mar '02
apr '02
may '02
jun '02
jul '02
aug '02
nov '02

jan '03
oct '03
dec '03



mar '04
apr '04
may '04
jun '04
jul '04
aug '04
sep '04
oct '04
dec '04

dec '09


thats what i have


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Dec 11 2009, 08:52 PM~15954609
> *do you have a picture of the vajito magazine
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Lowrider Japan # 82
Great shape. No major damage. $15 shipped priority mail.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 28 2010, 10:12 PM~16447825
> *Lowrider Japan # 82
> Great shape.  No major damage.  $15 shipped priority mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sale pending. :biggrin:


----------



## atownimpalas

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 12:08 AM~16025330
> *c'mon, i know somebody got em somewhere name a price :biggrin:
> *


i have feb 1990 see my post


----------



## 67tripn

yeah have every magizine from 1989 tii the present only missing 15 iss.


----------



## 81cutty

i have these issues of lowrider mag. i will post pics of them upon request

lowrider arte june/july '96
lowrider arte october/november '96

may '96
aug '96
oct '96
dec '96
jan '97
feb '97
jun '97
july '97
aug '97
sep '97 
oct '97
nov '97
dec '97
jan '98
feb '98
mar '98
may '98
jul '98
sep '98

lowrider mag '00 calender
mar '00
apr '00
may '00
jun '00
dec '00
best of lowrider '01

mar '01
apr '01
jun '01
jul '01
aug '01
oct '01
dec '01
jan '02
mar '02
apr '02
may '02
jun '02
jul '02
aug '02
nov '02

jan '03
oct '03
dec '03
mar '04
apr '04
may '04
jun '04
jul '04
aug '04
sep '04
oct '04
dec '04

dec '09
thats what i have 





heres some pic of a few of the magz i have


----------



## individualsbox

these are the non japan magaines


























wheels2000 #8/2005
streetlow #54, #51, #52, #55
lowrider magazine calendar 2004
q-vo march april 1981/ 1#11 (best off issue)
vajito summer 1997 / 2#3
impala magazine 2#1 ( 2 isses)
traditional lowrider october 2006 (2 issues), august 2006
big time #7 (graffettie magazine/some lowrider inside)
pinup illiustratted (art boook cartoons/vampires)
lowrider bike fall 2000, summer 2000, winter 2003
lowrider art aug /sept 98, june/july 98, feb /march 98, june /july 2000, april /may 2000, oct/nov 2000


----------



## individualsbox

custom lowriding jan 08, sept o7, nov 06, oct o7, (lowrider japan)
crusin june 09, feb, 09, dec 08 (hotrod japan)
japan lowrider #86, #94, #93 (lowrider japan)
j-lug may 07 , feb 07 (luxury cars japan)


i will trade or sell


----------



## DREAM N SESSION

DO U HAVE THE HAKK OF FAME ISSUE WITH NEW ARRIVALS FROM SALINAS??????????


----------



## DREAM N SESSION

OOP'S MISS SPELLED HALL OF FAME ISSUE.... MY BAD


----------



## SAUL

what are u getting on the qvo


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 28 2010, 10:12 PM~16447825
> *Lowrider Japan # 82
> Great shape.  No major damage.  $15 shipped priority mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


</span>


----------



## SW713

somebody has to have a LRM October 1990 somewheres, thats the last one i need! help! :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox

bunch of magazines ( some japan), also lowrider videos (4sale or trade)
these are the non japan magaines



























impala magazine 2#1 
traditional lowrider october 2006 

lowrider bike fall 2000, summer 2000, winter 2003
lowrider art aug /sept 98, june/july 98, feb /march 98, june /july 2000, april /may 2000, oct/nov 2000











custom lowriding jan 08 (lowrider japan)
crusin june 09, feb, 09, dec 08 (hotrod japan)
ja
j-lug may 07 , feb 07 (luxury cars japan)













dub #13 2002 #22 2004
performance & auto & sound 2007 (nopi nationals event program)
dayton wire wheels 2007 catalog
xxl tupac oct 2006
best of hotrods 


$75shipped for all of whats left or make offer on what ya need


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## 81cutty

i got these dvd's for sale $10 each + shipping


----------



## impalarida65

i have a collection of mags from 1999, missing March , July make offer


----------



## impalarida65

collection of mags from 2000 all 12 are here make offer


----------



## robs68

ANYONE HAVE THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WITH BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS? ITS A LIFESTYLE CAR ON THE FRONT COVER...IF YOU HAVE IT PLEASE PM ME...IAM LOOKING TO BUY :0


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 10 2010, 05:45 PM~16576140
> *ANYONE HAVE THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WITH BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS? ITS A LIFESTYLE CAR ON THE FRONT COVER...IF YOU HAVE IT PLEASE PM ME...IAM LOOKING TO BUY  :0
> *


I should have one, Me check.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 3 2010, 10:09 PM~16505725
> *somebody has to have a LRM October 1990 somewheres, thats the last one i need!  help! :biggrin:
> *



:happysad:


----------



## Jesus' Son

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 15 2010, 02:45 AM~16298528
> *NO COVER..  WELL HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92057......N.C SAN DIEGO... :biggrin: THATS MY OLD LOW RIDER BIKE IN THERE..ITS CALLED ...ITS SHOW TIME.....
> *


http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/1590708299.html
this fool has it, its the one on the top right


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 1 2010, 01:55 AM~16474965
> *i have these issues of lowrider mag. i will post pics of them upon request
> 
> lowrider arte june/july '96
> lowrider arte october/november '96
> 
> may '96
> aug '96
> oct '96
> dec '96
> jan '97
> feb '97
> jun '97
> july '97
> aug '97
> sep '97
> oct '97
> nov '97
> dec '97
> jan '98
> feb '98
> mar '98
> may '98
> jul '98
> sep '98
> 
> lowrider mag '00 calender
> mar '00
> apr '00
> may '00
> jun '00
> dec '00
> best of lowrider '01
> 
> mar '01
> apr '01
> jun '01
> jul '01
> aug '01
> oct '01
> dec '01
> jan '02
> mar '02
> apr '02
> may '02
> jun '02
> jul '02
> aug '02
> nov '02
> 
> jan '03
> oct '03
> dec '03
> mar '04
> apr '04
> may '04
> jun '04
> jul '04
> aug '04
> sep '04
> oct '04
> dec '04
> 
> dec '09
> thats what i have
> heres some pic of a few of the magz i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 the issue with the monte carlo ls from uce on the cover(center of 1st picture)..... shipped to san leandro ca,94578


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Feb 13 2010, 09:47 PM~16605847
> *how much 4 the issue with the monte carlo ls from uce on the cover(center of 1st picture)..... shipped to san leandro ca,94578
> *




pm'ed


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 10 2010, 06:45 PM~16576140
> *ANYONE HAVE THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WITH BUTTERSCOTCH ON THE ROCKS? ITS A LIFESTYLE CAR ON THE FRONT COVER...IF YOU HAVE IT PLEASE PM ME...IAM LOOKING TO BUY  :0
> *


ANYONE? ALSO LOOKING FOR THE STREET CUSTOMS ISSUE WITH BABY BLUES ON THE FRONT COVER WITH THAT BIG TITTIE HYNA :biggrin: LMK THANKS....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 22 2010, 11:43 AM~16689008
> *ANYONE? ALSO LOOKING FOR THE STREET CUSTOMS ISSUE WITH BABY BLUES ON THE FRONT COVER WITH THAT BIG TITTIE HYNA :biggrin: LMK THANKS....
> *


There's a guy on ebay that sells all kinds of mags. He has a lot of Street Customs. I know he has some Street Customs listed right now. Ask him.


----------



## KERRBSS

anyone need these??


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 25 2010, 05:38 PM~16725570
> *anyone need these??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the LRM with the mustang on it?


----------



## MR.LAC

The homie Mike ishiki has these older LOWRIDER JAPAN isuess on ebay for those that are interested....  

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZlado_sur_los_angelesQQhtZ-1 


~Chapo


----------



## Hialeah56

found this guy on ebay and bought a few mags I needed from him. He says he has a lot more than listed, so I thought I would share  
http://shop.ebay.com/torrancehop/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## KERRBSS

anyone need these? im cleaning house


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Mar 7 2010, 04:11 PM~16821810
> *found this guy on ebay and bought a few mags I needed from him. He says he has a lot more than listed, so I thought I would share
> http://shop.ebay.com/torrancehop/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p4340
> *


Thats my friend Steven. He has a major collection. he used to work for LRM back in the days.


----------



## Hialeah56

btw mine
lrm 1992-present(no missing issues) still working on lower years


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 7 2010, 06:15 PM~16821842
> *Thats my friend Steven. He has a major collection. he used to work for LRM back in the days.
> *


yeah he told me he had a big part in the mag and other mags, though I trow him a bone in here, and let others in on it


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 7 2010, 05:14 PM~16821831
> *anyone need these?  im cleaning house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the one with the mustang on it, shipped to 78503.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

pm offers welcomed.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Mar 7 2010, 06:20 PM~16821881
> *btw mine
> lrm 1992-present(no missing issues) still working on lower years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make that 1991-present  
just got these in, full 1991 and 1993(my 93s were torn up)


----------



## B_A_RIDER

Im missing a bunch of issues from the 80's anybody have doubles they wanna package price to me? hit my pm's


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 7 2010, 04:15 PM~16821842
> *Thats my friend Steven. He has a major collection. he used to work for LRM back in the days.
> *


REAL COOL GUY TO TALK TO, I BOUGHT MY LOWRIDER HAPPENING MAGS OFF HIM.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 8 2010, 08:49 PM~16834026
> *Im missing a bunch of issues from the 80's anybody have doubles they wanna package price to me? hit my pm's
> *



WHAT ISSUES?


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 8 2010, 09:20 PM~16834481
> *WHAT ISSUES?
> *


I got a few issues here and there from 80-84 and a small stack of 89's... so pretty much if you got extras in the 80's I probably need them


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 9 2010, 09:35 PM~16846060
> *I got a few issues here and there from 80-84 and a small stack of 89's... so pretty much if you got extras in the 80's I probably need them
> *



ill post up what i got tomorrow, i also have some vol 1 and vol 2 doubles if your interested.


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 9 2010, 09:48 PM~16846231
> *ill post up what i got tomorrow, i also have some vol 1 and vol 2 doubles if your interested.
> *



sure thing and id be interested in vol 1 & 2 issues as well


----------



## 81cutty

i have these issues of lowrider mag. i will post pics of them upon request

lowrider arte june/july '96
lowrider arte october/november '96

may '96
aug '96 * sold*
oct '96
dec '96
jan '97
feb '97
jun '97
july '97
aug '97
sep '97 
oct '97
nov '97
dec '97
jan '98
feb '98
mar '98
may '98
jul '98
sep '98

lowrider mag '00 calender
mar '00
apr '00
may '00
jun '00
dec '00
best of lowrider '01

mar '01
apr '01
jun '01
jul '01
aug '01
oct '01
dec '01
jan '02
mar '02
apr '02
may '02
jun '02
jul '02
aug '02 *sold*
nov '02

jan '03
oct '03
dec '03
mar '04
apr '04
may '04
jun '04
jul '04
aug '04
sep '04
oct '04
dec '04

dec '09
thats what i have


----------



## black1962impala

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 10 2007, 12:21 PM~8758361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT FOR SALE
> *


 are these magazines worth anything vol 3


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by black1962impala_@Mar 11 2010, 12:33 PM~16861664
> *are these magazines worth anything vol 3
> *



yep


----------



## 81cutty

lowrider bicycle fall and winter '05


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 11 2010, 09:10 PM~16865923
> *lowrider bicycle fall and winter '05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much $ are you asking for them?


----------



## robs68

looking for lrm with santana 64 on the front cover....thanks...pm if you have it....


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 15 2010, 04:22 PM~16898449
> *looking for lrm with santana 64 on the front cover....thanks...pm if you have it....
> *


You still wanna trade the LRM for the Miranda's?
I gotta mail it to ya now. I'm in Santa Maria at the moment....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## DKM ATX

I got these 25.00 for the set shipped


----------



## DKM ATX

ttt


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 23 2010, 08:43 AM~16971837
> *I got these 25.00 for the set shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale pending


----------



## BLACK79REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 19 2010, 04:24 PM~16940058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u still got that November issue


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 25 2010, 07:26 AM~16995104
> *sale pending
> *


back for sale


----------



## BoyleHeights323




----------



## HFDesigns

For Sale Original collection Hight Mint Quality Condition & some Mag. miners 
Will not sale them cheap.
Let me know.


----------



## HFDesigns




----------



## HFDesigns

Ok These ones are Very REAR .
I will only sale them for a good price, So let me know what are you willing to pay for them.
Some of you know how much there going for.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Mar 30 2010, 12:22 PM~17045286
> *For Sale Original collection Hight Mint Quality Condition & some Mag. miners
> Will not sale them cheap.
> Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do any of these items have prices or are you just taking offers?


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Mar 30 2010, 12:53 PM~17045542
> *Ok These ones are Very REAR .
> I will only sale them for a good price, So let me know what are you willing to pay for them.
> Some of you know how much there going for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm interested in the 1981 Lowrider calendar and the first issue of Q-vo if you could give me an idea of what you want for them.


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 29 2010, 06:50 AM~17031146
> *back for sale
> *


Gone


----------



## LIL_GRIM

just bought a few for my colletion today. for a doller a piece. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 7 2010, 05:14 PM~16821831
> *anyone need these?  im cleaning house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you asking for them?


----------



## HFDesigns

Others Stuff i found.
Not the greatest conditions but original.


----------



## LIL_GRIM

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Mar 30 2010, 01:22 PM~17045286
> *For Sale Original collection Hight Mint Quality Condition & some Mag. miners
> Will not sale them cheap.
> Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are you asking for the june 79 and the original 77?


----------



## HFDesigns

Ok I found some of the newer years 95 to2000.
10.00ea S&h Reg. include.


----------



## robs68

LOOKING FOR MINT COPY OF STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE WITH "BABYBLUES" ON THE FRONT COVER....THANKS...


----------



## LILRATA

HEY YOU SHOULD MAKE COPIES OF THOSE MIKE PIKELS AND THE CALENDAR AND THE TEEN ANGELS PICS AND SELL THEM ON EBAY THEY WOULD MOVE EVEN IF THEY WERE COPIES JUST AN IDEA


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Mar 8 2010, 02:00 PM~16829198
> *make that 1991-present
> just got these in, full 1991 and 1993(my 93s were torn up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


march 91' :dunno: :thumbsup: ?


----------



## firme64impala

Do any of you have any mint "Lowrider Happening" magazines you want to get rid of? Let me know. Thanks...


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: hi there :biggrin: 
do i got something for yall








































































































heres the run down 
oct nov dec 96
all 12 of 97
all 12 of 98
all 12of 99
all 12 of 00
all 12 of 01
11 of 02 missing sept collecter coversin jan have both 
all 12 of 03
all 12 of 04
11 of 05 missing jan 
all 12 of 06
jan til may missing june til nov have dec of 07 
jan feb march of 08 
i want to sale as one hole bunch was thinking 275 plus shipping have them in all in two boxes about 40 lbs each box
none of them have the posters all othe pages are there 
if i get the full asking price i have some best of lowrider and best of lowrider girls that can go with or give me your offer and ill let you know


----------



## lesstime

ttt


----------



## ivan619

:cheesy:


----------



## Elite64

Looking for magazines from '88-'94. Hit me up if anyone has these.


----------



## fool2




----------



## DeeLoc

June 99







Vol4 No5 Supernatural '59







Vol4 No6







Feb 00 Lifestyle '58







Vol3 No6







May '95 Imperials '57







May '96


These magazines are all intact, have the centerfolds and/or poster pullouts. They have a cardboard backing and have been stored in the ziplocs and are all in very beautiful condition. I'm asking $14 for each magazine which includes the shipping. Will give a better price if you get multiple issues.


----------



## DeeLoc

ttt


----------



## TEMPER909IE

*ANYONE HAVE ANY LOWRIDER, STREET CUSTOMS, OR LOCOMPANY MAGAZINES WITH ANY 90'D OUT CADILLACS FEATURED IN THEM THAT THEY WOULD BE WILLING TO TRADE FOR A GANG OF CD'S AND LIKE 5 DVD'S? PM ME IF YOU DO, THANKS *


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 7 2010, 06:00 PM~17720611
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY LOWRIDER, STREET CUSTOMS, OR LOCOMPANY MAGAZINES WITH ANY 90'D OUT CADILLACS FEATURED IN THEM THAT THEY WOULD BE WILLING TO TRADE FOR A GANG OF CD'S AND LIKE 5 DVD'S? PM ME IF YOU DO, THANKS
> *


BTW IM ONLY LOOKING FOR ONLY 3 OR 4 MAGAZINES! 2000 ISSUES CUZ I KNOW THE OLD SCHOOL ISSUES ARE WORTH MONEY!


----------



## TEMPER909IE

I ALSO GOT THESE LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FOR TRADE FOR DIFFERENT LOWRIDER MAGAZINES WITH 90'D 2 DOOR CADILLACS FEATURED IN THEM


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 7 2010, 06:40 PM~17720970
> *I ALSO GOT THESE LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FOR TRADE FOR DIFFERENT LOWRIDER MAGAZINES WITH 90'D 2 DOOR CADILLACS FEATURED IN THEM
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre

:cheesy:


----------



## ljlow82

any body got may 2010 looking to buy


----------



## FILLMORE805

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Mar 30 2010, 01:22 PM~17045286
> *For Sale Original collection Hight Mint Quality Condition & some Mag. miners
> Will not sale them cheap.
> Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what r u asking for tha 1979 collection of lowrider?


----------



## Mike_e

i have every 2007-08-09 lowrider issues ,just let me know which 1 you want


----------



## hoppin62

Complete personal collection of LRM mags from 1977-85 in very nice condition. 
I have about $1800 into this collection... entertaining offers for the complete collection, I will not break it up. :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 17 2010, 05:38 PM~17818638
> *Complete personal collection of LRM mags from 1977-85 in very nice condition.
> I have about $1800 into this collection... entertaining offers for the complete collection, I will not break it up.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Apr 4 2010, 03:37 AM~17090725
> *Others Stuff i found.
> Not the greatest conditions but original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the teen angel one with the 46 chevy


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 17 2010, 04:38 PM~17818638
> *Complete personal collection of LRM mags from 1977-85 in very nice condition.
> I have about $1800 into this collection... entertaining offers for the complete collection, I will not break it up.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Limited time only... $1000 for complete set!!! :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 20 2010, 02:13 PM~17839656
> *Limited time only... $1000 for complete set!!!  :0
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 17 2010, 05:38 PM~17818638
> *Complete personal collection of LRM mags from 1977-85 in very nice condition.
> I have about $1800 into this collection... entertaining offers for the complete collection, I will not break it up.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! If I had these, I'd have all the Lowrider magazines ever made. :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 21 2010, 10:47 PM~17852290
> *Nice! If I had these, I'd have all the Lowrider magazines ever made.  :0
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 21 2010, 10:47 PM~17852290
> *Nice! If I had these, I'd have all the Lowrider magazines ever made.  :0
> *


looks like you can't pass up the sale then! buy it!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 22 2010, 12:45 AM~17852775
> *looks like you can't pass up the sale then! buy it!
> *


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 20 2010, 03:13 PM~17839656
> *Limited time only... $1000 for complete set!!!  :0
> *


not h8tn homie but 1000 is a nice piece of change...im sure alot of ppl on here have sum of the mags u have n ur collection so u might have 2 separate......if it gets 2 that point, hit me up asap


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jun 22 2010, 01:18 PM~17856917
> *not h8tn homie but 1000 is a nice piece of change...im sure alot of ppl on here have sum of the mags u have n ur collection so u might have 2 separate......if it gets 2 that point, hit me up asap
> *


Yeah, 1000 is a good piece of change, but keep in mind the time it would take to complete a set, plus the condition of these mags. It took me about 2 years to complete it. If you were to buy the mags seperate.. years 1980-85 would run you about $600 alone at $10 each... now consider the years 1977-79 in wich case some of those mags can run from $30-100 each! There is a chance for someone to get them on Ebay for $700  

I will keep them if they don't sell. I wouldn't split them up cause then I would get stuck selling mags individually. I wouldn't do that to myself! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 22 2010, 06:01 PM~17859330
> *Yeah, 1000 is a good piece of change, but keep in mind the time it would take to complete a set, plus the condition of these mags. It took me about 2 years to complete it.  If you were to buy the mags seperate.. years 1980-85 would run you about $600 alone at $10 each... now consider the years 1977-79 in wich case some of those mags can run from $30-100 each! There is a chance for someone to get them on Ebay for $700
> 
> I will keep them if they don't sell. I wouldn't split them up cause then I would get stuck selling mags individually. I wouldn't do that to myself!  :biggrin:
> *


JUST KEEP THEM SAMMY UR GONNA KICK UR SELF IN THE ASS LATER


----------



## el mike d tijuas

I have almost all the lowrider magz! from 88 thru 2000!! ill post sum pics as soon as i can. still new at this!! tryin to get the hang of this shit :biggrin:sorry homies


----------



## H8R PROOF

LOOKN 4 OCT 95...CADILLAC ISSUE..LET ME KNOW WHO HAS IT 4 SELL


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE ALL THESE EXTRAS FOR SALE $60 TAKES THEM ALL


----------



## SAUL




----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 5 2010, 07:08 PM~17967505
> *I HAVE ALL THESE EXTRAS FOR SALE $60 TAKES THEM ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm interested in the Lowrider Girl issues. Let me know.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 22 2010, 06:01 PM~17859330
> *Yeah, 1000 is a good piece of change, but keep in mind the time it would take to complete a set, plus the condition of these mags. It took me about 2 years to complete it.  If you were to buy the mags seperate.. years 1980-85 would run you about $600 alone at $10 each... now consider the years 1977-79 in wich case some of those mags can run from $30-100 each! There is a chance for someone to get them on Ebay for $700
> 
> I will keep them if they don't sell. I wouldn't split them up cause then I would get stuck selling mags individually. I wouldn't do that to myself!  :biggrin:
> *



i hear you between cash and trade deals it adds up, but thats the price of a die-hard. right sammy? ill trade you some trus, rays and some nos 3 bars :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 7 2010, 07:28 PM~17987876
> *i hear you between cash and trade deals it adds up, but thats the price of a die-hard. right sammy? ill trade you some trus, rays and some nos 3 bars :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

*GOT THESE LOWRIDER, STREET CUSTOMS & LO-COMPANY MAGS. FOR SALE...FROM DIFFERENT YEARS 1992-2008. ITS ALL A MIX. ASKING $80 SHIPPED FOR ALL. PLUS I HAVE 2 EXTRA ISSUES OF LO-COMPANY MAG. PM ME IF INTERESTED!!*


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 5 2010, 07:08 PM~17967505
> *I HAVE ALL THESE EXTRAS FOR SALE $60 TAKES THEM ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$50 SHIPPED FOR ALL


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Anybody selling the new Japanese Magazine Lowridaz ???


----------



## SUPREME69

*SELLING OFF MY EXTRA ISSUES OF MAGS.*
VOL2. NO.2- I HAVE 2 EXTRA ISSUES









VOL.2.NO.4- I HAVE 1 EXTRA ISSUE 









VOL.2.NO.6-I HAVE 1 EXTRA ISSUE









VOL2.NO.5- I HAVE 1 EXTRA ISSUE









DEC. 79- 1 EXTRA ISSUE









JULY/AUG 82- I EXTRA ISSUE









OCT 82- 1 EXTRA ISSUE









APRIL/MAY 82- 1 ISSUE









MARCH 83- 1 ISSUE









QVO VOL1-NO9-1 ISSUE









1ST LOWRIDER PROGRAM-2 ISSUES









1ST ISSUE TECHINCAL LOWRIDER-2 ISSUES


----------



## SAUL




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 13 2010, 09:59 PM~18041763
> *
> *


How we looking SAUL :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 14 2010, 03:21 PM~18046626
> *How we looking SAUL  :cheesy:
> *


there yours


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 9 2010, 04:24 PM~18005345
> *GOT THESE LOWRIDER, STREET CUSTOMS & LO-COMPANY MAGS. FOR SALE...FROM DIFFERENT YEARS 1992-2008. ITS ALL A MIX. ASKING $80 SHIPPED FOR ALL. PLUS I HAVE 2 EXTRA ISSUES OF LO-COMPANY MAG. PM ME IF INTERESTED!!
> 
> 
> *


$60 SHIPPED FOR ALL!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 15 2010, 06:09 PM~18057099
> *there yours
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Hialeah56

gone


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

ill sell or trade any of these, Trades any lowrider mag with a Chevy Beretta featured in it


----------



## DeeLoc

June 99







Vol4 No5 Supernatural '59







Vol4 No6







Feb 00 Lifestyle '58







Vol3 No6







May '95 Imperials '57







May '96


I still have these. They are all intact, have the centerfolds and/or poster pullouts. They have a cardboard backing and have been stored in the ziplocs and are all in very beautiful condition. I'm asking *$10* for each magazine which includes the shipping. Will give a better price if you get multiple issues.


----------



## GRodriguez

MONEY READY TO GO. LET ME KNOW</span>[/b]


----------



## GORO613

looking for the issue that had a 62 vert called " cold blodit" or "cold blooded" this was a 62 red convertable the year was around 88 to 92 i dont remember any one know or have this mag thanks


----------



## individualsbox

make offers on my stuff
banners!!!!
felix chevorlet cadillac
6-8 foot 



















cce










lowrider magazine 









custom lowriding
$18 shipped each
12/07 
1/08


















calenders
$10 each and shipping.. lmk how many u want














































lowrider magazine 

sept 1998
april 1983









38 times
japan printed magazine
2007 and 2009 









downlow magazine
#16 & #18










crusin 
japan magazine
2/09 volume #58
6/09 volume#60
12/98 volume #57









impalas magazine vol 2 issue 1
lowrider 5/09
street customs


----------



## individualsbox

DUBS AND DUNK MAGAZINES

ALL OF THESE FOR $15 SHIPPED

CALENDARS

LOWRIDER...













































CALENDAR LOWRIDERS.....













































LOWRIDER CALENDER



















STREETLOOKS 
(2) 
NUDE AND SEXY








LOWRIDER GIRLS









LOWRIDER 









CAR GIRLS AND DAZZA









CUSTOM LOWRIDING









STREETLOW


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 2 2010, 10:25 AM~18206003
> *DUBS AND DUNK MAGAZINES
> 
> ALL OF THESE  FOR $15 SHIPPED
> 
> CALENDARS
> 
> LOWRIDER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALENDAR  LOWRIDERS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER CALENDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETLOOKS
> (2)
> NUDE AND SEXY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER GIRLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR GIRLS AND DAZZA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETLOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the calendars?


----------



## DeeLoc

June 99







Vol4 No5 Supernatural '59







Vol4 No6







Feb 00 Lifestyle '58







Vol3 No6







May '95 Imperials '57







May '96


SOLD THANK U!


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 9 2010, 04:24 PM~18005345
> *$50 shipped</span>*


----------



## GRodriguez

MONEY READY TO GO. LET ME KNOW</span>[/b]


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

anyone have December 2009 Lowrider magazine?


----------



## DKM ATX

any one have July 09 LRM?


----------



## show67

lowrider magazine from 1994 / 2010
traditional lowriding all 4
blvd all 1/9
calendar from 2000/2005
best of loweider magazine call 817986 6314 i am from dallas fort worh


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## MR.LAC

BuMp!


----------



## cone_weezy

got these lowrider magazines these are from 1989-1990 want to sell them


----------



## cone_weezy

for sale october 1989


----------



## GRodriguez

:drama:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

looking for the 78 Monte altered image issue pm me how much


----------



## robs68

looking for a street customs impala decade poster in good condition if any one has one they would like to sell please pm...thanks in advance


----------



## FIREMAN63

..


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 26 2010, 10:56 PM~18668854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale october 1989
> *


how much shipped to 60638


----------



## FIREMAN63

sold


----------



## FIREMAN63

sold


----------



## SAUL

i have alot of lowrider magazines from 95 thru 03 $1.00 each + shipping so make it $5 ea shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Sep 26 2010, 08:55 PM~18668839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got these lowrider magazines these are from 1989-1990 want to sell them
> *


Pm me the price on the dec/Jan....mag


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 5 2010, 07:08 PM~17967505
> *I HAVE ALL THESE EXTRAS FOR SALE $60 TAKES THEM ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Saul how much for the street customs issue that has the black 61 with the chick sitting on the trunk....it crazy chrome or something like that


----------



## individualsbox

ebay search
japan lowrider


alot are on now!!!


----------



## FIREMAN63

sold


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Street Customs Sept 04 Nov 04
Dub #23 #26
Rides March/April 09 July/Aug06 Dec/Jan06 Aug/Sep 05


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Truckin #3,4,6,8 2005 #8,13 2006 #5,10 2007 #4 2008


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Street Trucks Aug 2004 Dec 2006 Jan,Aug,Nov,Dec 2007 May,June,Oct,Dec 2008 Feb,March,Apr,May,June,Aug,Dec 2009 Feb,July,Aug,Sep,Oct 2010


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Will post up a bunch more mags tomorrow & Lowrider mags. Photobucket taking way too long.


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 19 2010, 07:05 PM~19114027
> *Will post up a bunch more mags tomorrow & Lowrider mags. Photobucket taking way too long.
> *


LOOKING FOR LRM WITH CASANOVA ON THE COVER,,AND ALSO LRBIKE MAG WITH KNIGHT QUEST FROM LEGIONS..PM A PRICE SHIPPED TO 92057..


----------



## sammyboom

anybody got the lrm may 2001 mag. lkm how much shipped to 44431.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Sport Truck Apr,Oct,Nov 2007 Jan, Aug,Nov,Dec 2008 Jan,Feb,Mar,Apr,May,July 2009


----------



## SuicidedRegal

MiniTruckin Jul 2005 Nov,Dec 2006 All Except Feb 2007 Mar,Apr,May,July,Aug,Sep,Nov,Dec 2008 All except Oct 2009 All 2010


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Lowrider Magazine All except July 2004 All 2005 All 2006 All 2007 Feb,Apr,May,June,July,Aug,Sep,Oct,Nov,Dec 2008 All 2009 Jan,Feb,Mar,Apr,May,June,July,Aug 2010 30 year special issue


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Nov 19 2010, 06:11 PM~19113653-->
> 
> 
> 
> Street Customs Sept 04 Nov 04
> Dub #23 #26
> Rides March/April 09 July/Aug06 Dec/Jan06 Aug/Sep 05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:16 PM~19113678
> *Truckin #3,4,6,8 2005 #8,13 2006 #5,10 2007 #4 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:30 PM~19113807
> *Street Trucks Aug 2004 Dec 2006 Jan,Aug,Nov,Dec 2007 May,June,Oct,Dec 2008 Feb,March,Apr,May,June,Aug,Dec 2009 Feb,July,Aug,Sep,Oct 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 07:38 PM~19120486
> *Sport Truck Apr,Oct,Nov 2007 Jan, Aug,Nov,Dec 2008 Jan,Feb,Mar,Apr,May,July 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 08:28 PM~19120828
> *MiniTruckin Jul 2005 Nov,Dec 2006 All Except Feb 2007 Mar,Apr,May,July,Aug,Sep,Nov,Dec 2008 All except Oct 2009 All 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SuicidedRegal_@Nov 20 2010, 08:36 PM~19120892
> *Lowrider Magazine All except July 2004 All 2005 All 2006 All 2007 Feb,Apr,May,June,July,Aug,Sep,Oct,Nov,Dec 2008 All 2009 Jan,Feb,Mar,Apr,May,June,July,Aug 2010 30 year special issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will take $325 shipped for all :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 22 2010, 05:01 PM~17859330
> *Yeah, 1000 is a good piece of change, but keep in mind the time it would take to complete a set, plus the condition of these mags. It took me about 2 years to complete it.  If you were to buy the mags seperate.. years 1980-85 would run you about $600 alone at $10 each... now consider the years 1977-79 in wich case some of those mags can run from $30-100 each! There is a chance for someone to get them on Ebay for $700
> 
> I will keep them if they don't sell. I wouldn't split them up cause then I would get stuck selling mags individually. I wouldn't do that to myself!  :biggrin:
> *


1k is a fair price... ive picked up alot of the early LRMs, some of them are expensive and a bitch to find


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

looking for some lrm with a 68 posters


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

mybad needs to be impala or caprice68


----------



## JustCruisin

Who has LRM "Best of 70s" issue?


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Nov 15 2010, 07:41 PM~19076836
> *sold
> *



:run: :run: :yes: :sprint: :werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS AGAIN


----------



## wsrider

ANYONE HAVE FIRST ISSUE(OG) not re-print lowrider mag for sale X-MAS gift.


----------



## JAMES843

lowrider mags 4 sale or trade
jan 2001,2002
Feb 2000,2002,2003,2006
Apr 2000,2002,2003,2004,
May 2002,2003,2005,2006
June 
July 2003,1998
Aug 2000,2004,1999
Sep 2003,2004,2006,
Oct 2001,
Nov 2001,2004,
Dec 2004,2005,

euro lowrider 
feb/mar 2001
dec/jan 2004
oct/nov 2001
jan/july 2003
and i have a lot of minitrucking to just hit up


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64

I have lowrider magazines for sale starting for number 5 to around 2000. If interested pm me.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64

I also have Q-vo


----------



## wsrider

NEED 1ST ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAG? :dunno: (original not re-print)


----------



## crenshaw magraw

lookin for
traditional lowriding
low company
blvd
laid
or qvo

pm me what u have 
cash in hand.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Dec 5 2010, 07:53 AM~19243577
> *I have lowrider magazines for sale starting for number 5 to around 2000. If interested pm me.
> *


What kind of shape are they in and can you post pics of the early Lowrider issues and the Q-Vo's.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 2 2010, 09:25 AM~18206003
> *DUBS AND DUNK MAGAZINES
> 
> ALL OF THESE  FOR $15 SHIPPED
> 
> CALENDARS
> 
> LOWRIDER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALENDAR  LOWRIDERS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER CALENDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETLOOKS
> (2)
> NUDE AND SEXY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER GIRLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOWRIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR GIRLS AND DAZZA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETLOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are the calendars still for sale?


----------



## titolokz

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Apr 4 2010, 03:37 AM~17090725
> *Others Stuff i found.
> Not the greatest conditions but original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR EACH OF THESE?


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 21 2010, 11:11 AM~18101966
> *anybody interested in JLRMs? I have # 63,64,65,67,68,69,70
> also have custom lowriding 5,10,11
> $100 shipped lower 48 states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gone


----------



## SAUL

I HAVE THIS LOT OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FOR SALE $20 TAKES THEM IF U NEED THEM SHIPPED THATS XTRA


----------



## SAUL

vintage Q-VO posters make an offer $$














this is an ad from a old Q-VO magazine were these posters appear


----------



## individualsbox

4 sale

custom lowriding

















down low









lowrider









japan poster









lowrider scene poster









lowrider poster
miami









nuthing but a g thang 2 poster









calenders
















































street customs
calendars
2 other brands 








3 other ones









streetlow









japan calanders









lowrider girls










lowrider


----------



## individualsbox

4 sale

japan poster









lowrider scene poster









lowrider poster
miami









nuthing but a g thang 2 poster








homies
80 of them









lowrider game


















lowridaz 2011 magazine

$25 shipped









custom lowirding dvd's
$10 shipped for both

new not opened


----------



## individualsbox

i need custom lowriding!! japan issues

1999 1
2005 11 and 12
2006 3 and 12
2007 1 and 3
2009 3, and 4
2010 6
lmk if you have any of them



i will trade what i have for sale 

these magazines that i need

lmk if you have what i'm looking for willl buy or trade


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 31 2010, 05:01 PM~19470065
> *i need custom lowriding!! japan issues
> 
> 1999 1
> 2005 11 and 12
> 2006 3 and 12
> 2007 1 and 3
> 2009 3, and 4
> 2010 6
> lmk if you have any of them
> i will trade what i have for sale
> 
> these magazines that i need
> 
> lmk if you have what i'm looking for willl buy or trade
> *


pm sent


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 31 2010, 08:20 PM~19471386
> *pm sent
> *











here is some of my collection
only need whats listed..!!!!


----------



## streetrider




----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:18 PM~19460509
> *I HAVE THIS LOT OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FOR SALE $20 TAKES THEM IF U NEED THEM SHIPPED THATS XTRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE LRM WITH CASSANOVA ON THE COVER..HIT ME UP BRO...THANX


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 5 2011, 03:33 AM~19508522
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE LRM WITH CASSANOVA ON THE COVER..HIT ME UP BRO...THANX
> *


$5 SHIPPED


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 5 2011, 07:27 PM~19514946
> *$5 SHIPPED
> *


KOOL BRO I WANT IT.. HOW CAN I GET THE MONEY TO YOU.. PM YOUR INFO AND SHIPPING COST TO 92057... I GOT FAMILY IN SAN FERNANDO.. I U HOLD IT FOR ME I CAN PICK IT UP.. LMK...THANX


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 6 2011, 02:26 AM~19518974
> *KOOL BRO I WANT IT.. HOW CAN I GET THE MONEY TO YOU.. PM YOUR INFO AND SHIPPING COST TO 92057... I GOT FAMILY IN SAN FERNANDO.. I U HOLD IT FOR ME I CAN PICK IT UP.. LMK...THANX
> *


LET ME KNOW HOW U WANT TO DO THIS


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 6 2011, 07:17 PM~19525037
> *LET ME KNOW HOW U WANT TO DO THIS
> *


PM A PRICE SHIPPED TO 92057... AND INFO ON HOW I CAN GET THE MONEY TO YOU..


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 7 2011, 03:15 AM~19528711
> *PM A PRICE SHIPPED TO 92057... AND INFO ON HOW I CAN GET THE MONEY TO YOU..
> *


pm sent


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 6 2011, 07:17 PM~19525037
> *LET ME KNOW HOW U WANT TO DO THIS
> *


WHATS UP BRO.. MONEY WILL BE SENT OUT TODAY..


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 31 2010, 04:57 PM~19470041
> *4 sale
> 
> japan poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider scene poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider poster
> miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nuthing but a g thang 2 poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homies
> 80 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowridaz 2011 magazine
> 
> $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom lowirding dvd's
> $10 shipped for both
> 
> new not opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM PRICE FOR THE LOW RIDER GAME...SHIPPED TO 92057


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Looking for all of 1996 issue's if someone has them and will part with them please let me know. Thanks


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 31 2010, 04:56 PM~19470037
> *4 sale
> 
> custom lowriding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider scene poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider poster
> miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nuthing but a g thang 2 poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> street customs
> calendars
> 2 other brands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 other ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streetlow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japan calanders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me get the 2004 calendar homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64

> _Originally posted by HFDesigns_@Apr 4 2010, 05:37 AM~17090725
> *Others Stuff i found.
> Not the greatest conditions but original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN U P.M. ME A PRICE ON THE LRP TEEN ANGEL POSTER!


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 31 2010, 06:57 PM~19470041
> *4 sale
> 
> japan poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider scene poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider poster
> miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH 4 THE JAPAN POSTER?  P.M PRICE & SHIPPING 60804 AREA.
> nuthing but a g thang 2 poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homies
> 80 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowridaz 2011 magazine
> 
> $25 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom lowirding dvd's
> $10 shipped for both
> 
> new not opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlowlow

looking for these 2 issues in complete condition. Doesn't have to be mint at all, just readable



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*anyone have December 2009 Lowrider magazine? *


----------



## tryin2getlow

anyone got a feb 1980 mag


----------



## chevy oldie

do u still have any of these issues left?


----------



## chevy oldie

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 4 2007, 11:53 PM~8718523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SHOW NOT FOR SALE...
> *


is this for sale?


----------



## chevy oldie

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 5 2007, 06:51 PM~8724782
> *1982 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CALENDAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this for sale????????????


----------



## chevy oldie

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 11 2008, 06:04 PM~11839935
> *I have finished my LRM colletion of 1977-85  :biggrin:  now I can sit back and look at them.... It has been a long, expensive and strenuous task!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! =0)~


----------



## slo

sometimes i just wanna sell all of mine sometimes i wan akeep em till im 60

only got a few years but its tough to take care of them. 

:happysad:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by chevy oldie_@Feb 7 2011, 12:29 AM~19806479
> *Is this for sale????????????
> *


for the right price maybe :biggrin:


----------



## chevy oldie

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 10 2011, 05:18 PM~19838571
> *sometimes i just wanna sell all of mine sometimes i wan akeep em till im 60
> 
> only got a few years but its tough to take care of them.
> 
> :happysad:
> *



do u have the whole collection? im a collector as well and need some of the first few 1977 lowriders.??


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by chevy oldie_@Feb 11 2011, 12:12 AM~19841932
> *do u have the whole collection? im a collector as well and  need some of the first few 1977 lowriders.??
> *


na just mix n match and few complete years, ill look for those years if i have em ill post.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw

does any one know how many issue came out of TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING ?


----------



## SAUL

I have alot of Qvo, Firme, & old Lowrider Magazines im going to be listing here for sale


----------



## chevy oldie

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2011, 06:02 AM~19843079
> *na just mix n match and few complete years, ill look for those years if i have em ill post.....
> *



cool! looking forward to it!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 14 2011, 01:07 AM~19860365
> *I have alot of Qvo, Firme, & old Lowrider Magazines im going to be listing here for sale
> *


pm sent


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 13 2011, 05:00 PM~19860292
> *does any one know how many issue came out of TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING ?
> *


4


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 10 2011, 06:21 PM~19839419
> *for the right price maybe :biggrin:
> *


How much $ ? Let me know.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 15 2011, 04:17 AM~19871917
> *4
> *


gracias jerome


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 14 2011, 08:17 PM~19871917
> *4
> *


Damn I thought only 3. What's the last issue look like?


----------



## MR.LAC

I have a bunch of brand new vintage lowrider magazines for sale.


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 14 2011, 11:28 PM~19873155
> *I have a bunch of brand new vintage lowrider magazines for sale.
> *


MR. LAC.........did u get a chance 2 check on that 4 me??


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Dec 9 2009, 10:02 PM~15933459
> *still looking for lowrider magazine june of 1988 :uh:
> *


am still looking for this magazine if somebody could help out, i know one of you guys have it out there for sale


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 19 2011, 05:05 AM~19906671
> *am still looking for this magazine if somebody could help out, i know one of you guys have it out there for sale
> *


pm sent


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Feb 18 2011, 10:05 PM~19906671
> *am still looking for this magazine if somebody could help out, i know one of you guys have it out there for sale
> *


Been wanting that one 4 awhile myself........let me know 2 homies


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

My collection consist of 77 magazines, some dating back as far as 1998. Will sell all for $225 if somebody wants them.


----------



## hoppin62

$20 shipped


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 19 2011, 11:44 PM~19914064
> *$20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 good deal


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 18 2011, 09:29 PM~19906855
> *pm sent
> *


thanks


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 19 2011, 05:18 AM~19908375
> *Been wanting that one 4 awhile myself........let me know 2 homies
> *


sorry homie i just got mine today, but homeboy only had one forsale but all keep an eye out for you, it took me over a year to get this issue


----------



## 81cutty

i have these issues of lowrider mag. i will post pics of them upon request

lowrider arte june/july '96
lowrider arte october/november '96

may '96
aug '96 * sold*
oct '96
dec '96
jan '97
feb '97
jun '97
july '97
aug '97
sep '97 
oct '97
nov '97
dec '97
jan '98
feb '98
mar '98
may '98
jul '98
sep '98

lowrider mag '00 calender
mar '00
apr '00
may '00
jun '00
dec '00
best of lowrider '01

mar '01
apr '01
jun '01
jul '01
aug '01
oct '01
dec '01
jan '02
mar '02
apr '02
may '02
jun '02
jul '02
aug '02 *sold*
nov '02

jan '03
oct '03
dec '03
mar '04
apr '04
may '04
jun '04
jul '04
aug '04
sep '04
oct '04
dec '04

dec '09
thats what i have


----------



## Amahury760

LOOKING FOR LRM JANUARY 1999..PM PRICE WITH SHIPPING TO 92057..THANX..CASANOVA FROM ROLLERZ ONLY...ON THE COVER.


----------



## A&Rplating

does anybody have the following 1989 jan, april 1990 feb 1994 oct,dec let me know thanks


----------



## Catalyzed

*Street Customs Magazines for sale http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583180*


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 19 2011, 11:44 PM~19914064
> *$20 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send paypal info in pm
i will take 1 copy


----------



## chevy oldie

ANYBODY GOT ANY EARLY 1980'S TEEN ANGELS MAGAZINES FOR SALE???


----------



## SAUL

I have 30 Magazines 7 FIRME and 23 Qvo magazines all these are hard to find and when you find them on ebay they are anywere from $15 to $30 each im selling all 30 magazines for $300 shipped :0


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 26 2011, 12:55 AM~19964378
> *I have 30 Magazines 7 FIRME and 23 Qvo magazines all these are hard to find and when you find them on ebay they are anywere from $15 to $30 each im selling all 30 magazines for $300 shipped  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## SAUL

Im only selling them all together im not breaking up the collection $300 for all O.B.O


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 26 2011, 07:35 AM~19965298
> *Im only selling them all together im not breaking up the collection $300 for all O.B.O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much $ for the poster?


----------



## SAUL

I dont have a price for it but money talks send me a pm with your offer


----------



## SAUL

I have another set of Firme and Qvo Magazines im gonna list in a while


----------



## SAUL

this is the other set of magazines i have for sale


----------



## SAUL

I also have 2 Teen Angel magazines one is #19 the other is #30. 1 1980 LOWRIDER CALENDAR and 1 1981 LOWRIDER CALENDAR 1981 im taking offers on all 4 items together


----------



## SAUL

VOL 1 #8, VOL 2 #1, AND VOL 2 #6 of LOWRIDER MAGZINE rare issues taking offers


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 26 2011, 06:57 PM~19968960
> *I dont have a price for it but money talks send me a pm with your offer
> *


PM sent


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 27 2011, 01:45 AM~19970813
> *PM sent
> *


----------



## SAUL

Ok heres the deal im going to sell them individualy the prices change depending the condition. Some of the magazines are spoken for also. Prices start at $10 shipping is xtra here is my # if anyone has ? (818)317-9276


----------



## MISTER ED




----------



## MISTER ED




----------



## MISTER ED




----------



## MISTER ED




----------



## MISTER ED

*LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE INTERESTED*


----------



## MISTER ED

41 MAGAZINE 200 TAKES THEM ALL......


----------



## 81cutty

i have these issues of lowrider mag. i will post pics of them upon request

lowrider arte june/july '96
lowrider arte october/november '96

may '96
aug '96 * sold*
oct '96
dec '96
jan '97
feb '97
jun '97
july '97
aug '97
sep '97 
oct '97
nov '97
dec '97
jan '98
feb '98
mar '98
may '98
jul '98
sep '98

lowrider mag '00 calender
mar '00
apr '00
may '00
jun '00
dec '00
best of lowrider '01

mar '01
apr '01
jun '01
jul '01
aug '01
oct '01
dec '01
jan '02
mar '02
apr '02
may '02
jun '02
jul '02
aug '02 *sold*
nov '02

jan '03
oct '03
dec '03
mar '04
apr '04
may '04
jun '04
jul '04
aug '04
sep '04
oct '04
dec '04

dec '09
thats what i have


----------



## fatso67

Can somone post page 29 of jan 2011
I need the Harbor Freight tools add.
The wife lost the coupon for the sand blasting cabnet.


----------



## fool2

I hope you busted her lip for that


----------



## 87cutty530

This is what i uave for sale... 5 bucks but not sure how much flat rate shipping is... lmk peeps...


Lowrider magazine: 
June. 07 
Sept. 07 
Oct. 07 
Nov. 07 
Dec. 07 
Lowrider presents: Readers Rides (cover has wear) 

Jan. 08 
Feb. 08 (slight tear and wear on cover) 
May 08 
July 08 
Aug. 08 
Sept. 08 
Nov. 08 

Jan. - june 09 
Oct. 09 

Feb. 10 
Mar. 10 
Oct.10 
Dec.10

Impalas Magazine: Dont say what volume so ill describe cover 

Mint condition 63 
Cherry 64 
Living the lifestyle 
Family affair 

StreetLow Magazine: Issues 51-56 and 58-60 

So let me know peeps, 5 bucks each i want to get rid of em since i dont buy mags anymore... lmk or ill sell all for 175 shipped..


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

LOOKN 4 TO MAGAZINES FROM LOWRIDER ONE HAD LOCO 64 AND THE OTHER ONE HAD LAS VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Mar 9 2011, 03:29 AM~20048462
> *LOOKN 4 TO MAGAZINES FROM LOWRIDER ONE HAD LOCO 64 AND THE OTHER ONE HAD LAS VEGAS :biggrin:
> *




which one i believe loco 64 was on 3 different covers. and the cover with las vegas was the 95 super show it wasnt featured... las vegas was in the july 95 issue that had almost all lifestyle cars in it. i could be wrong......


----------



## 87cutty530

Decided to say, all 36 issues that i have 140 shipped


----------



## CUZICAN

Anybody have a clean Best of Cadillacs for sale LMK :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530

All my magazines, 120 shipped... lmk


----------



## Loco68

GOT THIS ISSUE OF STREETLOW WITH TOMASA AS THE CENTERFOLD AND FRONT COVER.BOOK IS IN GOOD CONDITION WITH NO PAGES MISSING CALL OR TEXT 559 303 1884


----------



## 87cutty530

110 shipped... want to get rid of all 36 mags... anybody?


----------



## 87cutty530

100 bucks shipped... all 36 mags


----------



## no joke

looking for lrm december of 1985 if anybody gots an extra one hit me up


----------



## xOGx RELENTLESS

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2011, 08:51 AM~20049774
> *which one i believe loco 64 was on 3 different covers. and the cover with las vegas was the 95 super show it wasnt featured... las vegas was in the july 95 issue that had almost all lifestyle cars in it.  i could be wrong......
> *


THE ONE WERE IT'S AS A POSTER WHEN THEY STILL HAD BUDWISER ADVERTISED ON THEM AND THE LAS VEGAS WAS DA SAME WAY....


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Mar 11 2011, 04:36 PM~20069552
> *GOT THIS ISSUE OF STREETLOW WITH TOMASA AS THE CENTERFOLD AND FRONT COVER.BOOK IS IN GOOD CONDITION WITH NO PAGES MISSING CALL OR TEXT 559 303 1884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have any old issues


----------



## CoupeDeville

i have 14 issues of lowrider magazine and 2 from street low magazine only 1 issue is pretty tore up the rest are still in decent condition $32 shipped  

i have the following 

2001:
june pretty tore up

2004:
june

september

october

november

2005:

february

july

2006:

january 

march 

october

november

2007:

february

may

2008:

august

STREETLOW

issues: 58 and 60


----------



## individualsbox

i need custom lowriding!! japan issues

1999 1
2005 11 and 12
2006 3 and 12
2007 1 and 3
2009 3, and 4
2010 6


streetlow 
#44
& #47

lost angels 
issue 1 (2009 with red bomb)


----------



## individualsbox

for sale!!
lost angel #2









lowridaz
nexest issue








custom lowriding
















misc


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 6 2011, 11:17 AM~19801489
> *anyone have December 2009 Lowrider magazine?
> *


anyone?


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 17 2011, 12:40 AM~20111530
> *anyone?
> *


upper rigth corner dec 2009


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by xOGx RELENTLESS_@Mar 14 2011, 04:17 PM~20088789
> *THE ONE WERE IT'S AS A POSTER WHEN THEY STILL HAD BUDWISER ADVERTISED ON THEM AND THE LAS VEGAS WAS DA SAME WAY....
> *



yeah the las vegas was the 95 issues. sorry dont have an extra.....


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Mar 15 2011, 12:05 AM~20092928
> *i have 14 issues of lowrider magazine and 2 from street low magazine only 1 issue is pretty tore up the rest are still in decent condition  $32 shipped
> 
> i have the following
> 
> 2001:
> june pretty tore up
> 
> 2004:
> june
> 
> september
> 
> october
> 
> november
> 
> 2005:
> 
> february
> 
> july
> 
> 2006:
> 
> january
> 
> march
> 
> october
> 
> november
> 
> 2007:
> 
> february
> 
> may
> 
> 2008:
> 
> august
> 
> STREETLOW
> 
> issues: 58 and 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i got all the lrm... how much for the streetlow.....


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 16 2011, 03:06 PM~20106851
> *for sale!!
> lost angel #2HOW MUCH??? HIT ME UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowridaz
> nexest issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom lowriding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 87cutty530

All my magazines for sale... 60 shipped


----------



## Catalyzed

*Sold!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Mar 31 2011, 01:56 PM~20227944
> *Have a few misc. lowrider magazines for sale. Asking $5 each plus shipping cost ($5.60 usps flat rate envelope). I can do combine shipping up to 3 magazines as thats aprox. how many issues fits in envelope. All in overall great shape with no pages missing. Some marks on the cover so rated a 9 out of 10 for the most part.
> 
> - Lowrider classics Number 1 (Premier Issue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Best of LRM Number 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Best of LRM Number 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Best Of Lowrider Number 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Girls Of Lowrider 06/06/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Best Of 07 11/20/2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  SEE YOU SATURDAY


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:18 PM~19460509
> *I HAVE THIS LOT OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINES FOR SALE $20 TAKES THEM IF U NEED THEM SHIPPED THATS XTRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know this is a long shot but do you still have these?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

also i just added a new addition to my collection. i won a mint condition sept. 84 on ebay.


----------



## Classic Customs

I will be selling every issue from 96 till present. Some of the older years have the center out but all in perfect condition. Prob 3o or 40 duplicates 


What's the going rate for these? Any offers?


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

*Looking for Orlie's Lowriding October 2001, anyone have it for sale?*


----------



## 77towncar

i am thinking about selling my collection year by year starting with 77-84 witch i have complete im not lookin to give thses away but please feel free to make offers i have pics if prople are intersted


----------



## 77towncar




----------



## 77towncar

these pics are not current so if there is missing issues in pics of years they are not now if i find someone intersted ill take new pics thanks


----------



## DRantiquecarparts

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Apr 22 2011, 07:49 AM~20395566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Would you sell the bottom middle magazine in 1978. that's was my brother's delivery on the cover


----------



## 77towncar

sorry year sets are the only way i am going to part with them i have way to many to sell indivual keep checking ebay every week u will come up with it eventualy


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2011, 10:40 AM~20027595
> *i have these issues of lowrider mag. i will post pics of them upon request
> 
> lowrider arte june/july '96
> lowrider arte october/november '96
> 
> may '96
> aug '96  sold
> oct '96
> dec '96
> jan '97
> feb '97
> jun '97
> july '97
> aug '97
> sep '97
> oct '97
> nov '97
> dec '97
> jan '98
> feb '98
> mar '98
> may '98
> jul '98
> sep '98
> 
> lowrider mag '00 calender
> mar '00
> apr '00
> may '00
> jun '00
> dec '00
> best of lowrider '01
> 
> mar '01
> apr '01
> jun '01
> jul '01
> aug '01
> oct '01
> dec '01
> jan '02
> mar '02
> apr '02
> may '02
> jun '02
> jul '02
> aug '02  sold
> nov '02
> 
> jan '03
> oct '03
> dec '03
> mar '04
> apr '04
> may '04
> jun '04
> jul '04
> aug '04
> sep '04
> oct '04
> dec '04
> 
> dec '09
> thats what i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for all?


----------



## chevy oldie

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Apr 22 2011, 07:49 AM~20395566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much you want for the 1977 set?


----------



## individualsbox

does anybody have custom lowriding!! japan issues for sale 
i need

1999 1
2005 11 and 12
2006 3 and 12
2007 1 and 3
2009 3, and 4
2010 6


does anybody have for sale 
lost angels issue 1 (2009 with red bomb)


----------



## chevy oldie

*Teen Angels*

Im looking for the early 1980 Teen Angels magazines,,,,im serious buyer and collecter,,thanks


----------



## H8R PROOF

wtb LRM DEC 81 & FIRME w/ SEX PISTOL ON COVER.


----------



## SAUL

i have a couple of Qvo and Firme magazines im selling ea, for $20 shipped if anyone is interested hit me up serious buyers ONLY


----------



## SAUL

SAUL said:


> this is the other set of magazines i have for sale


these are them


----------



## H8R PROOF

SAUL said:


> this is the other set of magazines i have for sale


THE TOP FIRME..I WANT THE SECOND ONE FROM THE LEFT (long black hair) hit me back ASAP, have money n hand. no paypal..will send m/o as soon as u send address.........THANKS homie.


----------



## slo

any market for Blvd magazine i have a few of these and im no collector so wouldnt mind selling for a reasonable price in ok condition


----------



## COAST2COAST

HAVE THESE TO GET RID OF. WILL DISCOUNT MULTIPLE BUYS , JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT PICS U WANT . PRICES DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING!

*PIC 1 $10*; LOT OF 7 MAGS FROM 2010- JAN, FEB, APR, MAY, JULY, AUG, DEC









*PIC 2 $3; *LOT OF 2 MAGS FROM 2009- NOV, DEC









*PIC 3 $10*; LOT OF 5 MAGS FROM 2008- JAN, FEB, APR, AUG, DEC









*PIC 4 $10*; LOT OF 5 MAGS FROM 2007- APR, MAY, SEP, NOV, AND 30TH ANN. ISSUE









*PIC 5 $20*; LOT OF 10 MAGS FROM 2006- JAN, MAR, APR, JUN, JUL, AUG, SEP, OCT, NOV, DEC









*PIC 6 $20*; LOT OF 9 MAGS FROM 2005- JAN, MAY,JUN, JUL, AUG, SEP, OCT, NOV, DEC









*PIC 7 $10*; LOT OF 5 MAGS FROM 2004- APR, MAY, AUG, OCT, DEC









*PIC 8 $12*; LOT OF 7 MAGS FROM 1995- MAR, MAY, JUN, JULY, OCT, NOV, DEC









*PIC 9 $20*; LOT OF MISC MAGS -OCT93, DEC94, FEB96, JUN96, AUG96, OCT97, OCT98, NOV98, DEC99, AND BEST OF THE 90S VOL2 









*PIC 10 $10; *LOT OF MISC MAGS -MAR00, JULY00, AUG00, DEC01, MAR02, JUN03


----------



## Amahury760

Do u have the issue with Casanova on the cover lmk. Been looking for it , thanx


----------



## Catalyzed

*I have a 1997 Lowrider Magazine Calender in great shape and a 1999 Sealed calender. If any one is interested message me and ill send pics.*


----------



## Bigjxloc

WTB October 1998 Orlies lowriding mag.
If anyone has one I pay cash or will trade u.


----------



## rICKYLEA0

Looking for any mags wit 1961 chevy wagons featured in it...especially the issue wit LOCA 61


----------



## MISTER ED

slo said:


> any market for Blvd magazine i have a few of these and im no collector so wouldnt mind selling for a reasonable price in ok condition




Which ones you got


----------



## slo

MISTER ED said:


> Which ones you got


im thinking there were not too many over all.. 

these are real great mags, i love how they would shoot the pictures... but i dont need em. they will just sit in my closet 

ill get pics of the covers and post up.


----------



## MISTER ED

slo said:


> im thinking there were not too many over all..
> 
> these are real great mags, i love how they would shoot the pictures... but i dont need em. they will just sit in my closet
> 
> ill get pics of the covers and post up.


 
COOL


----------



## MISTER ED

*AND NO YOU ARE RIGHT THERE WAS ONLY LIKE 6 OR 7 PRINTED....*


----------



## CUZICAN

MISTER ED said:


> *AND NO YOU ARE RIGHT THERE WAS ONLY LIKE 6 OR 7 PRINTED....*


 Really ! I've got like 6 of em in 10 of 10 condtion.


----------



## MISTER ED

CUZICAN said:


> Really ! I've got like 6 of em in 10 of 10 condtion.


Me too homie


----------



## lowlowlow

Anyone got some Orlies? Need July 94, December 95, September and December 1998, and April 99, and how far did they go in 2002? Last issue I have is July


----------



## TopDogg

Anyone interested? It is still wrapped in plastic and it's a 10, on a scale of one to ten.


----------



## southGAcustoms

looking for a lowrider mag from the early 80's that has a pink or megenta lincoln continental on its cover with cragers or truespokes.


----------



## slo

blvd 4 and 5 2003

#4 is prob a 6 of 10 no rips or pages missing but handling wear present
#5 minimal handling wear maybe 7 or 8

10.00 each shipped. 

4 blue car
5 pink car


----------



## MISTER ED

DAMN BRO I GOT THOSE ALREADY IM ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR THE LAST ONE... THERE WAS 8 PRINTED....


----------



## slo

MISTER ED said:


> DAMN BRO I GOT THOSE ALREADY IM ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR THE LAST ONE... THERE WAS 8 PRINTED....


oh ok, 

only other one i got is #1 but im keeping that one. 

still up if anyone else is interested.


----------



## slowdrag57

I'm lookin for a 1993 September lowrider with center fold street tatto my dad built that car n I would like to surprise him with the mag let me kno if anyones got it thnks


----------



## goodride55

*slowdrag57* 







I'm pretty sure i got that issue ,i have tons of then since 83 i've been buying them and il look at them and put them away in a crait so there super nice still ill make sure i have it though send me a message hu we'll see what we can do to get it to you .


----------



## lowlowlow

southGAcustoms said:


> looking for a lowrider mag from the early 80's that has a pink or megenta lincoln continental on its cover with cragers or truespokes.












This one? Only one I could find but it has rays


----------



## losdelfonics6363

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=340954&stc=1&d=1311735818







DSCF2512.jpg (278.9 KB)








DSCF2516.jpg (278.2 KB)








DSCF2520.jpg (269.9 KB)








DSCF2524.jpg (344.5 KB)

just found this thread....this is some of my magazine collection...that i have...


----------



## losdelfonics6363




----------



## southGAcustoms

lowlowlow said:


> This one? Only one I could find but it has rays




nice but the one im looking for ahs a mid 60's continental on the cover if I remember correctly a 67


----------



## lowlowlow

southGAcustoms said:


> nice but the one im looking for ahs a mid 60's continental on the cover if I remember correctly a 67


??


----------



## southGAcustoms

lowlowlow said:


> ??













nope not it, I know its pink/magenta parked in the grass with trees in the background and its a front shot to right side...lol seems I should know wich one it is! but I dont...


----------



## lowlowlow

southGAcustoms said:


> nope not it, I know its pink/magenta parked in the grass with trees in the background and its a front shot to right side...lol seems I should know wich one it is! but I dont...


fuck it, find it yourself 
http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stuff/car_stuff/lrm_covers/

:biggrin:


----------



## mad indian

SAUL said:


> these are them


 Hi. I'm interested in all of the q-vo and fimme mags. If avaible hit me up on price. If your local even better I can pick them up if needed


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

ENOUGH SAID said:


> My collection consist of 77 magazines, some dating back as far as 1998. Will sell all for $225 if somebody wants them.


\


STILL FOR SALE 150 TAKES ALL


----------



## SAUL

i have a lot of 60 magazines for sale im asking $100 o.b.o also trades are welcomed too let me know what you have


----------



## SAUL

mad indian said:


> Hi. I'm interested in all of the q-vo and fimme mags. If avaible hit me up on price. If your local even better I can pick them up if needed


sorry these sold already


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

My collection consist of 77 magazines, some dating back as far as 1998. Best reasonable offer takes them .


----------



## Caddy_Daddy

Ive got 12 issues of Japanese Lowrider and 12 issues of Custom Lowrider (japan lowrider magazine). They are roughly from 2002-2003. Would anybody be interested in these?


----------



## [email protected]

How much for them caddy d shoot me a pm w pics


----------



## [email protected]

Looking for a lot or bundled 70's or 80's magazines like the lot that Saul from strays cc had lmk


----------



## ripsta85

I have best of cadillacs and best of bombs issue for trade looking for lowrider bike magazine issue # 1 with claim jumper mainly


----------



## ripsta85

Looking to trade for lowrider bike magazine mainly issue 1 with claim jumper , and other issue with trike wrapped with envy And trike 3 sum here's some Pics of what I'm looking for but open to any other lowrider bike mags





















This is what I have for trade they all still have the poster except best od cadillacs best of bombs and 30th anniversary issue those did not come with posters


----------



## Raise Up

If anybody has the issue of Blvd. with X-Rated hit me with a pm.


----------



## H8R PROOF

SAUL said:


> i have a lot of 60 magazines for sale im asking $100 o.b.o also trades are welcomed too let me know what you have


I HAVE BEEN WANTING THE FIRME MAG with SEX PISTOL & on the second set of pics, the lady with the red dress & shades. Dont know what month of LOWRIDER MAG it is............let me know.


----------



## ULTRAMAN

Anyone have Lowrider Japanese Magazine # 1 or old back issues?:dunno:


----------



## SAUL

Im thinking of selling my collection of lowrider magazines i pretty much have all of them from the begging 1977 to 1985 plus all the Qvo and most of the Firme magazines as well, If there is anyone interested and serious please pm me i will not separate the magazines so dont bother asking. price wise im thinking about 1,000


----------



## GONE TIP'N

Does anybody have the Best of Cadillacs?pm me


----------



## CUTLASS_84

*Most of 1990s to Present Willing to sell for right price*

cant figure out how to upload photos. :banghead:


----------



## CUTLASS_84




----------



## CUTLASS_84

[/[ATTACH=CONFIG]408052._xfImport[/ATTACH] 


Willing to sell my collection if price is right


----------



## individualsbox

4 sale
jan 2012 
lowridaz japanese


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## VALLEJO707

ANYBODY HAVE AN IMPALA MAGS.ISSUE WITH CHERRY 64 ON THE COVER FOR SALE.


----------



## VALLEJO707

GOT THIS ISSUE OF RANFLAS AT A CAR SHOW IN SAN JO. HAVE NOT SEEN IT ANYWHERE ELSE.


----------



## MR.LAC

*New batch is hear so new price for Layitlow.com members... 

"Layitlow special"

$20 shipped media mail

$24 shipped priority mail

Paypal as gift or send $2 additional dollars*


*PayPal:* [email protected]


*Pick up are welcome.

-Chapo
(562)276-6005 Cell.*


----------



## losdelfonics6363

losdelfonics6363 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=340954&stc=1&d=1311735818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2512.jpg (278.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2516.jpg (278.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2520.jpg (269.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2524.jpg (344.5 KB)
> 
> just found this thread....this is some of my magazine collection...that i have...


 willing to sell mags$$$ pm if intersted


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

GOT A BOX FULL OF OLD LOWRIDER MAGS, SITTING IN THE GARAGE, LET THE BOX GO FOR $40, CAN SEND PICS, SEND ME A PM


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA

got a box of about 30 magazines ...$40 for all ... thanks​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## 909vert63

RAYG63IMPALA said:


> got a box of about 30 magazines ...$40 for all ... thanks​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached Thumbnails


LOCATION


----------



## lo4lyf

losdelfonics6363 said:


> willing to sell mags$$$ pm if intersted


whats the price? sell per issue?


----------



## lo4lyf

VALLEJO707 said:


> ANYBODY HAVE AN IMPALA MAGS.ISSUE WITH CHERRY 64 ON THE COVER FOR SALE.


im looking for any issue of impalas. cant get it where im at.


----------



## Mack10

*How much is the first issue of LRM worth and is anyone selling it?? Please PM me.. Thanks*


----------



## ljlow82

RAYG63IMPALA said:


> got a box of about 30 magazines ...$40 for all ... thanks​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached Thumbnails


this still for sell


----------



## losdelfonics6363

$10 dollars per issue plus shipping im taking them to pomana this weekend tell u on monday what issues i have left


----------



## tequila sunrise

what space will you be at?


----------



## Kiloz

Anyone have any magazines with Casino Dreamin' in it? It was lowrider bike of the year for four years.


----------



## losdelfonics6363

MY BAD HOMIE JUST GOT TO VEGAS..AND I DIDENT HAVE NO COMPUTER HOOK UP DOWN IN CALI...BUT I WAS IN ROW 19...SOME VATO BOUGHT ALL OF THEM THOU BESIDES 3 OF THEM...


----------



## losdelfonics6363




----------



## 909vert63

lo4lyf said:


> im looking for any issue of impalas. cant get it where im at.










$50 bucks for all 5 :thumbsup:


----------



## losdelfonics6363

DSCF2926.JPG (115.7 KB)








DSCF2923.JPG (114.6 KB)








DSCF2924.JPG (119.8 KB) THIS IS MY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE COLLECTION DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW MANY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGS THEY CAME OUT WITH?...JUST WANT TO KNOW WHICH ONES IM MISSING...THANKS FOR ANY INFO...BY THE WAY THE ONES IN THE BOTTOM ARE MISSING THE COVER...


----------



## rICKYLEA0

Looking for the edition with local 61 chevy nomad


----------



## lowlowlow

44 issues

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stuff/car_stuff/lrm_covers/lowrider_bicycle/



losdelfonics6363 said:


> DSCF2926.JPG (115.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2923.JPG (114.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2924.JPG (119.8 KB) THIS IS MY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE COLLECTION DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW MANY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGS THEY CAME OUT WITH?...JUST WANT TO KNOW WHICH ONES IM MISSING...THANKS FOR ANY INFO...BY THE WAY THE ONES IN THE BOTTOM ARE MISSING THE COVER...


----------



## losdelfonics6363

lowlowlow said:


> 44 issues
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stuff/car_stuff/lrm_covers/lowrider_bicycle/


:thumbsup: thanks HOMIE...


----------



## Kiloz

losdelfonics6363 said:


> DSCF2926.JPG (115.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2923.JPG (114.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2924.JPG (119.8 KB) THIS IS MY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE COLLECTION DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW MANY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGS THEY CAME OUT WITH?...JUST WANT TO KNOW WHICH ONES IM MISSING...THANKS FOR ANY INFO...BY THE WAY THE ONES IN THE BOTTOM ARE MISSING THE COVER...


Want to sell?


----------



## losdelfonics6363

Kiloz said:


> Want to sell?


 i really dont want to sell them...BUT WATS YOUR OFFER FOR ALL OF THEM...I WAS TRYING TO COLLECT ALL OF THE LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGS THEY MADE...I THINK IM MISSING LIKE TEN...BUT JUST LET ME KNOW WATS YOUR OFFER HOMIE...


----------



## losdelfonics6363




----------



## Kiloz

losdelfonics6363 said:


> i really dont want to sell them...BUT WATS YOUR OFFER FOR ALL OF THEM...I WAS TRYING TO COLLECT ALL OF THE LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGS THEY MADE...I THINK IM MISSING LIKE TEN...BUT JUST LET ME KNOW WATS YOUR OFFER HOMIE...


PM me a price and i'll tell you if I can do it or not.


----------



## '83 caddy

i'm looking for the issue of lowrider magazine october 2002, pm me if you have one.


----------



## individualsbox

38 times 2012 issues









my paypal is [email protected] 
$40 each magazine

i have i have lowridaz japanese issues
they are $27 each
march 2012








jan 2012








july 2011 








may 2011


----------



## Kiloz

losdelfonics6363 said:


> i really dont want to sell them...BUT WATS YOUR OFFER FOR ALL OF THEM...I WAS TRYING TO COLLECT ALL OF THE LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGS THEY MADE...I THINK IM MISSING LIKE TEN...BUT JUST LET ME KNOW WATS YOUR OFFER HOMIE...


Pm'ed you like a week ago and nothing? guess your no looking to sell... :thumbsdown:


----------



## losdelfonics6363

my bad homie...i seen your pm...but i dont want to get rid of them...ive been collecting them for a long time...my bad not responding on time...but i will let you know when i do want to sell them...


----------



## MR.LAC

*BEST PRICE ON LAYITLOW.COM*










*

"Layitlow special"

$33 shipped media mail

$35 shipped priority mail

Paypal as gift or send $2 additional dollars


PayPal: [email protected]


Pick up are welcome.

-Chapo
(562)276-6005 Cell.*


----------



## MR.LAC

STILL HAVE THEM IN STOCK!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

STILL HAVE THEM IN STOCK!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

I STILL HAVE ALL JAPANESE LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE IN STOCK VOL.1 THRU VOL.11 AT THE BEST PRICES ON LAYITLOW.COM.... :drama:










-CHAPO
562-276-6005 CELL.


----------



## Kiloz

losdelfonics6363 said:


> DSCF2926.JPG (115.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2923.JPG (114.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2924.JPG (119.8 KB) THIS IS MY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE COLLECTION DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW MANY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGS THEY CAME OUT WITH?...JUST WANT TO KNOW WHICH ONES IM MISSING...THANKS FOR ANY INFO...BY THE WAY THE ONES IN THE BOTTOM ARE MISSING THE COVER...


Seen someone selling some online, is it your collection?


----------



## Classic Customs

I have every issue of LRM from around mid 90"s. Till now. If anyone is interested hit me up and I will get more info. Most all in perfect shape. Some of the early ones way be missing center fold. And bunch of duplicates 
4237826322 I try and get the exact years and pics later. Just seeing if any interest


----------



## losdelfonics6363

Kiloz said:


> Seen someone selling some online, is it your collection?


 NO HOMIE STILL GOT MINE ALL IN MY ROOM...WHERE DID YOU SEE THEM ON LINE??? DID THEY HAVE THE FIRST ISSUES???...


----------



## ljlow82

Classic Customs said:


> I have every issue of LRM from around mid 90"s. Till now. If anyone is interested hit me up and I will get more info. Most all in perfect shape. Some of the early ones way be missing center fold. And bunch of duplicates
> 4237826322 I try and get the exact years and pics later. Just seeing if any interest


what the ticket homie pm best offer what u want to sell them for


----------



## Kiloz

losdelfonics6363 said:


> NO HOMIE STILL GOT MINE ALL IN MY ROOM...WHERE DID YOU SEE THEM ON LINE??? DID THEY HAVE THE FIRST ISSUES???...


No, not the first issue, it was on Ebay. Dude took it down though yesterday. :facepalm:


----------



## osegura

any body has the magazine whit brandy madness 78 cadillac coupe on the cover i think dec/jan 1989 klique car club call me please 1714-561-2310 thanks


----------



## everlast

Classic Customs said:


> I have every issue of LRM from around mid 90"s. Till now. If anyone is interested hit me up and I will get more info. Most all in perfect shape. Some of the early ones way be missing center fold. And bunch of duplicates
> 4237826322 I try and get the exact years and pics later. Just seeing if any interest


I'm lookin to buy lrm issues that covered shows in the midwest (chicago, indy, kentucky, milwaukee) in the mid 90s to early 2000s. Pm me or text 224-280-5096


----------



## lowlowlow

Wanted: Orlies Lowriding Mag April 1999


----------



## jimdog

1990-THUR 2000 LOWRIDER MAGS ASKING $250 CAN SHIP ANY WERE CALL 805-409-5330


----------



## rICKYLEA0

Looking for february 2009 issue


----------



## MR.LAC

*Japanese 38 Timez special issue, Lost Angels and Fallen Angels get your copy while they last..
:thumbsup:

Chapo
562-276-6005 cell.








*


----------



## IBuiltMine

Looking for an August 2004 issue if any one has one pm me the price with shipping to Florida


----------



## lowlowlow

Need Orlies July 1994 and December 1995

anybody know what the last issue was?


----------



## lowlowlow

wtf, double post


----------



## CALI2NY

i have all 12 issues for 1980, 1992, 1993 for sale in great con will take best offer...


----------



## MR.LAC

*







-=-=-=NEW JAPANESE LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE. JULY 2012 ISSUE. VOL. 13=-=-=-


CLICK ON LINK===>-=-=-=NEW JAPANESE LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE. JULY 2012 ISSUE. VOL. 13=-=-=-










"Layitlow special member price"

Pick up are welcome.

$20 picked up

$24 shipped media mail in the lower 48 states.

$28 shipped priority mail in the lower 48 states.

Paypal as gift or send $2 additional dollars to cover the Paypal fee.


PayPal: [email protected]


-Chapo
(562)276-6005 Cell.​​*​
​


----------



## CALI2NY




----------



## onecleancutt

Im lookin for the 25th Annniversry issue the 1 with the two models in silver dresses anyone got it up for grabs


----------



## datinmans58

JUS THROWING THIS OUT THERE .... I HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF MAGS FROM MID 90s TO CURRENT ..IM IN IOWA HEADING TO TEXAS NEXT WEEK WILL TAKE 100 PLUS SHIPPING PM ME IF U R INTRESTED .... TINMAN


----------



## datinmans58

datinmans58 said:


> JUS THROWING THIS OUT THERE .... I HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF MAGS FROM MID 90s TO CURRENT ..IM IN IOWA HEADING TO TEXAS NEXT WEEK WILL TAKE 100 PLUS SHIPPING PM ME IF U R INTRESTED .... TINMAN


SOLD


----------



## Kiloz

looking for a few lowrider bicycle magazines! who has them!?!?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Im selling the 12 issues for each of the following years... 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, *02, 03, 04, 05

They are in excellent conditions with the posters still in them, the posters of the ones from the 90s used to be on my wall but i put them back where they belong when i took them down.

*02 both January issues.

Ill take $100 per year + shipping 

PM me :rimshot:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

I got some more but these are not complete so ill post the ones i have.....

94. Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct. Nov, Dec. $45 + S

06. All except the November issue $85 + S

07. All except Oct, Nov, Dec. $65 + S

08.All except Jan. $85 + S

09. All except Feb, Mar. $75 + S

10. I only have Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, Oct. so ill give these for FREE to the first buyer!

PM me :rimshot:

Also, if anybody is intersted in STREET CUSTOMS mags i have 52 issues. Ill post them when i go through them to see which issues i have

HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## slo

onecleancutt said:


> Im lookin for the 25th Annniversry issue the 1 with the two models in silver dresses anyone got it up for grabs


which one there were two covers. i think i have duplicates of one


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Im selling the 12 issues for each of the following years... 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, *02, 03, 04, 05
> 
> They are in excellent conditions with the posters still in them, the posters of the ones from the 90s used to be on my wall but i put them back where they belong when i took them down.
> 
> *02 both January issues.
> 
> Ill take $100 per year + shipping
> 
> PM me :rimshot:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> I got some more but these are not complete so ill post the ones i have.....
> 
> 94. Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct. Nov, Dec. $45 + S
> 
> 06. All except the November issue $85 + S
> 
> 07. All except Oct, Nov, Dec. $65 + S
> 
> 08.All except Jan. $85 + S
> 
> 09. All except Feb, Mar. $75 + S
> 
> 10. I only have Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, Oct. so ill give these for FREE to the first buyer!
> 
> PM me :rimshot:
> 
> Also, if anybody is intersted in STREET CUSTOMS mags i have 52 issues. Ill post them when i go through them to see which issues i have
> 
> HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## HFDesigns

*Full Collection for sale*

Up FOR SALE my full collection ow Lows and others.
I will sale them all together. one shot. 
PM if interested.


----------



## HFDesigns

*Full Collection for sale*

all the collections


----------



## HFDesigns

*Full Collection for sale*

my collection


----------



## Richiecool69elka

HFDesigns said:


> my collection


How Much for the Mike Pickel Posters? PM Me Please...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Im selling the 12 issues for each of the following years... 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, *02, 03, 04, 05
> 
> They are in excellent conditions with the posters still in them, the posters of the ones from the 90s used to be on my wall but i put them back where they belong when i took them down.
> 
> *02 both January issues.
> 
> Ill take $100 per year + shipping
> 
> PM me :rimshot:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## 68''EVILWAYS''

How Much for the set with this poster? or do u sell the poster by it self?


----------



## implala66

looking for the issue with the '89 super show winners or any other issue with the blue 65 Impala "Break Neck" from New Mexico...................


----------



## 68''EVILWAYS''

looking for this poster


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## DKM ATX

Do any of you know what issue of LRM was Anthony Fuentes Cadillac the seducer


----------



## H8R PROOF

DKM ATX said:


> Do any of you know what issue of LRM was Anthony Fuentes Cadillac the seducer


I have that issue...will check 4 u.


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> looking for the issue with the '89 super show winners or any other issue with the blue 65 Impala "Break Neck" from New Mexico...................


:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

H8R PROOF said:


> I have that issue...will check 4 u.


Let me know homie

Thanks


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~LOWRIDER MAGAZINE JAPAN FOR SALE~

I HAVE 8 ISSUES FOR SALE, THEY ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITIONS

NO.63
NO.66
NO.67
NO.71
NO.72
NO.74
NO.75
NO.79 

ONLY $20 EACH SHIPPED

PM ME 


I ALSO HAVE A FEW CUSTOM LOWRIDING {japan} ISSUES, ILL POST WHAT I HAVE AFTER I GO THROUGH THEM


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> ~LOWRIDER MAGAZINE JAPAN FOR SALE~
> 
> I HAVE 8 ISSUES FOR SALE, THEY ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITIONS
> 
> NO.63 sold
> NO.66 sold
> NO.67
> NO.71
> NO.72 sold
> NO.74
> NO.75
> NO.79
> 
> ONLY $20 EACH SHIPPED
> 
> PM ME
> 
> 
> I ALSO HAVE A FEW CUSTOM LOWRIDING {japan} ISSUES, ILL POST WHAT I HAVE AFTER I GO THROUGH THEM


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Im selling the 12 issues for each of the following years... 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, *02, 03, 04, 05
> 
> They are in excellent conditions with the posters still in them, the posters of the ones from the 90s used to be on my wall but i put them back where they belong when i took them down.
> 
> *02 both January issues.
> 
> Ill take $100 per year shipped
> 
> PM me :rimshot:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## arroyosa1

Do you have QVO Magazine from July 1981? I'm trying to find it for a friend.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

arroyosa1 said:


> Do you have QVO Magazine from July 1981? I'm trying to find it for a friend.


No QVO. Sorry


----------



## arroyosa1

Can you tell me if the last row QVO magazine with Barbara Carrera in front on the right hand side has a center fold pic of a _*(1970 chocolate brown Monte Carlo)*_ in it?


----------



## lowlowlow

http://www.ebay.com/sch/poppadiaz/m...776562&pt=Magazines&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562

Homeboy is clearing out a huge collection, needs money, adding shit daily. 90s, 2000s, 80s, some foreign stuff


----------



## lowlowlow

bunch ending today!



lowlowlow said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/poppadiaz/m...776562&pt=Magazines&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562
> 
> Homeboy is clearing out a huge collection, needs money, adding shit daily. 90s, 2000s, 80s, some foreign stuff


----------



## lowlowlow

$6 shipped each


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Im selling the 12 issues for each of the following years... 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, *02, 03, 04, 05
> 
> They are in excellent conditions with the posters still in them, the posters of the ones from the 90s used to be on my wall but i put them back where they belong when i took them down.
> 
> *02 both January issues.
> 
> Ill take $100 per year, shipping included
> 
> PM me :rimshot:


----------



## sicvee

im lookin for issue with 1962 impala "cream of the crop" do u have this issue


----------



## harborareaPhil

got some lowrider magazines for sale

1990-2004....almost complete sets of each years....180 all together

pm for more info....couple Japan mags too


----------



## bblanco

95 Fleetwood said:


> *Looking for Orlie's Lowriding October 2001, anyone have it for sale?*


any luck?


----------



## RIPBIGCHELE

any1 got that LRM Japan #48?


----------



## RIPBIGCHELE

95 Fleetwood said:


> *Looking for Orlie's Lowriding October 2001, anyone have it for sale?*


how much u willing to pay? i got a copy!


----------



## RIPBIGCHELE

hoppin62 said:


> Limited time only... $1000 for complete set!!! :0


still for sale?


----------



## bblanco

RIPBIGCHELE said:


> how much u willing to pay? i got a copy!


PM with a price it's for my homie....Thanks


----------



## down79

Im looking for a 80s issue that has el paso in it, when cheech and chong would fallow the tour. I think it was about 83.


----------



## impala123

*anyone intersted in this magazine*

orlies lowriding mag num 1 vol1


----------



## dj kurse 1

Selling off my mags years from early 90s to 07, i think 07. 
Pics upon request...or do a search here...


----------



## Amahury760

dj kurse 1 said:


> Selling off my mags years from early 90s to 07, i think 07.
> Pics upon request...or do a search here...


If you have the issue with Casanova on the cover lmk how much you want. I believe it's aug. 98


----------



## Latins Finest

Amahury760 said:


> If you have the issue with Casanova on the cover lmk how much you want. I believe it's aug. 98


Yup i do.


----------



## dj kurse 1

Amahury760 said:


> If you have the issue with Casanova on the cover lmk how much you want. I believe it's aug. 98


We've chatted before regarding this. You still have not found it...I don't have that issue..and it was Jan 99...
here's link to a sale on eBay...it's the mag 3rd from the left over...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-MA...290812121089?pt=Magazines&hash=item43b5c0d001


----------



## Amahury760

Latins Finest said:


> Yup i do.


Pm price


----------



## Amahury760

dj kurse 1 said:


> We've chatted before regarding this. You still have not found it...I don't have that issue..and it was Jan 99...
> here's link to a sale on eBay...it's the mag 3rd from the left over...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-MA...290812121089?pt=Magazines&hash=item43b5c0d001


Thanks bro for the info.


----------



## dj kurse 1

Amahury760 said:


> Thanks bro for the info.


:thumbsup:


----------



## '83 caddy

anybody has lowrider magazine october 2002 issue?


----------



## Cardenas213

Iam lookin for the August 1998 & August 2001 issues if anybody has these two issues can you let me know, I'll buy em off you. You can reach me by email @ [email protected] thanx Alfonso


----------



## Cardenas213

~CAROL CITY~ said:


>


 I'll buy august 1998 and August 2001 issues from you 
You can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Cardenas213

HFDesigns said:


> Up FOR SALE my full collection ow Lows and others.
> I will sale them all together. one shot.
> PM if interested.


 I'll buy the August 1998 issue from you, do you have August 2001 issue


----------



## Cardenas213

harborareaPhil said:


> got some lowrider magazines for sale
> 
> 1990-2004....almost complete sets of each years....180 all together
> 
> pm for more info....couple Japan mags too



I'll buy lowrider mags August 1998 & August 2001 issues reach me by email at [email protected]


----------



## Cardenas213

dj kurse 1 said:


> Selling off my mags years from early 90s to 07, i think 07.
> Pics upon request...or do a search here...


I'll buy lowrider mags august 1998 & August 2001 from you, reach me at [email protected]


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Looking for the BEST OF LOWRIDER CADILLAC EDITION AUG. of 03 please in box me thanks!!!


----------



## mrtaco

I have over 325 lowrider mags in good to great condition.....1977-1988 missing a few here and there but complete from 1989 to current....serious offers only...have doubles of early issues as well....Tom....515-771-7941


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Im selling the 12 issues for each of the following years... 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, *02, 03, 04, 05
> 
> They are in excellent conditions with the posters still in them, the posters of the ones from the 90s used to be on my wall but i put them back where they belong when i took them down.
> 
> *02 both January issues.
> 
> $80 per year shipped
> 
> PM me :rimshot:


:rimshotaypal ready


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> I got some more but these are not complete so ill post the ones i have.....
> 
> 94. Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct. Nov, Dec.
> 
> 06. All except the November issue
> 
> 07. All except Oct, Nov, Dec.
> 
> 08.All except Jan.
> 
> 09. All except Feb, Mar.
> 
> 10. Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, Oct.
> 
> $10 EACH shipped
> 
> PM me :rimshot:
> 
> Also, if anybody is intersted in STREET CUSTOMS magazines i have 52 issues
> 
> HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!!


 :rimshotaypal ready


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Im selling the 12 issues for each of the following years... 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, *02, 03, 04, 05

They are in excellent conditions with the posters still in them, the posters of the ones from the 90s used to be on my wall but i put them back where they belong when i took them down.

*02 both January issues.

$80 per year shipped 

PM me :rimshot:Paypal ready


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

I got some more but these are not complete so ill post the ones i have.....

94. Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct. Nov, Dec. 

06. All except the November issue 

07. All except Oct, Nov, Dec. 

08.All except Jan. 

09. All except Feb, Mar. 

10. Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, Oct. 

$10 EACH shipped

PM me :rimshot:

Also, if anybody is intersted in STREET CUSTOMS magazines i have 52 issues

HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!!Paypal ready


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:rimshot:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:angel:


----------



## dj kurse 1

dj kurse 1 said:


> Selling off my mags years from early 90s to 07, i think 07.
> Pics upon request...or do a search here...


TTT


----------



## slo

slo said:


> blvd 4 and 5 2003
> 
> #4 is prob a 6 of 10 no rips or pages missing but handling wear present
> #5 minimal handling wear maybe 7 or 8
> 
> 10.00 each shipped.
> 
> 4 blue car
> 5 pink car


think i still got these. 5 plus shipp each.


----------



## slo

few early 2000 orlies 5 bucks a peice plus ship.


----------



## slo

misc various recent. pay shipping and package and ill sendem.


----------



## DJLATIN

call me up brah!


slo said:


> misc various recent. pay shipping and package and ill sendem.


----------



## slo

All mags sold.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Anybody interested in a bunch of 90's Orlies mags?


----------



## losdelfonics6363

losdelfonics6363 said:


> DSCF2926.JPG (115.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2923.JPG (114.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF2924.JPG (119.8 KB) THIS IS MY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINE COLLECTION DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW MANY LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGS THEY CAME OUT WITH?...JUST WANT TO KNOW WHICH ONES IM MISSING...THANKS FOR ANY INFO...BY THE WAY THE ONES IN THE BOTTOM ARE MISSING THE COVER...


----------



## texasgold

looking for October 2001 issue, and August 2000 issue, both must be complete with poster inside in great conditon to near mint. Thank you.


----------



## 19jaquez84

Anybody here interested in older Hot Rod Magazines:happysad:? I have about 89 issues starting from 1951 thru 1971. I will get pictures if anyone is interested. I am not willing to sell seperately and must be picked up in L.A.,Ca. 90026.


----------



## LILDAVE213

how much for the january and june 2009 lowrider issues??


----------



## SERIOUS

I have a calendar from 2003 still in plastic $10 shipped


----------



## dj kurse 1

Still gots ALL my mags...need them gone. 
From early 90s to 05...I think...
All complete sets, some a few missing


----------



## cobrakarate

Im looking for lowrider mag from 94 i think june. Has a cream color 65 on front. Not pink but close. Pm me if you have it.


----------



## Kiloz

What do you think a complete set of Lowrider Bicycle magazine set would/could go for. I have about 3-4 copies of winter 99 and 2 copies of when casino dreamin' it first came out something in 96 I think.


----------



## dj kurse 1

Still have all my lowrider mags...hit me up $70 for each year, 12 mags...
Early 90s to 05, some lowrider bike mags too, some calenders, Orlie's, lowrider arte, lowrider streetbeat issues...
Make an offer. Would l like to sell complete years, no parting out..
Thanks


----------



## claro

Looking for *Orlie's Lowriding Magazine Vol. 1 No. 4.*
My brother-in-law painted a car in that issue so we are hoping to find a copy somewhere.
I don't know the month or year it was published, only that it was *Vol. 1 No. 4.*

Many Thanks.


----------



## tequila sunrise

dj kurse 1 said:


> Still have all my lowrider mags...hit me up $70 for each year, 12 mags...
> Early 90s to 05, some lowrider bike mags too, some calenders, Orlie's, lowrider arte, lowrider streetbeat issues...
> Make an offer. Would l like to sell complete years, no parting out..
> Thanks


do you have the last issues before ORLIES went out of publication? if so, can you post pics? Former photographer. thanks.


----------



## dj kurse 1

tequila sunrise said:


> do you have the last issues before ORLIES went out of publication? if so, can you post pics? Former photographer. thanks.


Page 25, shows pics and list. 
Thanks


----------



## tequila sunrise

hell of a collection! out of curiosity, how much for all?


----------



## dj kurse 1

tequila sunrise said:


> hell of a collection! out of curiosity, how much for all?


Well the street customs have all been sold as complete, but the rest I have still in boxes. A few issues, maybe two, I have sold off but still have the rest. Man, I wouldnt know. All I can say is shipping will be pricey due to weight. If you're interested hit me up with a number on PM....
And we'll go from there. I do need to dispose of them..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Anyone On Here Have The BLVD Magazine That Says BAD INFLUENCE on The Cover? The Girl Is Wearing a Light Blue Mini Skirt With A Light Blue Bikini Top. Please PM Me if you do.Thanks..


----------



## dj kurse 1

dj kurse 1 said:


> Still have all my lowrider mags...hit me up $70 for each year, 12 mags...
> Early 90s to 05, some lowrider bike mags too, some calenders, Orlie's, lowrider arte, lowrider streetbeat issues...
> Make an offer. Would l like to sell complete years, no parting out..
> Thanks


Page 25 for pics of mags...
ALL OF STREET CUSTOMS SOLD....


----------



## cobrakarate

Looking for june 94. Pm me. Should have peach car on cover


----------



## dj kurse 1

dj kurse 1 said:


> here's some more...


Is it the 61 impala with the punch 84 truck ok n top of mag....if so, yup I gots it...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Richiecool69elka said:


> Anyone On Here Have The BLVD Magazine That Says BAD INFLUENCE on The Cover? The Girl Is Wearing a Light Blue Mini Skirt With A Light Blue Bikini Top. Please PM Me if you do.Thanks..


Still Looking...


----------



## slo

i got a stack of mixed late 90s early 2000s a some recent when i used to get them at my shop. i kinda wana keep them but then again aint looked at em in years...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Richiecool69elka said:


> Anyone On Here Have The BLVD Magazine That Says BAD INFLUENCE on The Cover? The Girl Is Wearing a Light Blue Mini Skirt With A Light Blue Bikini Top. Please PM Me if you do.Thanks..


Anyone?


----------



## texasgold

slo said:


> i got a stack of mixed late 90s early 2000s a some recent when i used to get them at my shop. i kinda wana keep them but then again aint looked at em in years...


Do they have the posters in them and how much


----------



## H8R PROOF

Richiecool69elka said:


> Anyone?


 I THINK I GOT THAT ONE.


----------



## ljlow82

looking for issues june 09 and april 2011 if anyone has them for sale


----------



## ljlow82

slo said:


> i got a stack of mixed late 90s early 2000s a some recent when i used to get them at my shop. i kinda wana keep them but then again aint looked at em in years...


how much u want homie for the mags


----------



## slo

texasgold said:


> Do they have the posters in them and how much


Yea. Most intact. Ill get em all together n post up. Prob coupple bucks ea.


----------



## backyard64

anyone wanna sell last months lowrider my car came out in it I only grabbed 2 of em :facepalm:lmk thanks guys


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Have Lowrider for sale 1995-2001. Several Lowrider Japan and Custom Lowriding Japan also several Orlies


----------



## H8R PROOF

Ragtop Ted said:


> Have Lowrider for sale 1995-2001. Several Lowrider Japan and Custom Lowriding Japan also several Orlies


what # Japans?


----------



## slo

Good to decent condition all intact. 5 ea shipped or give me a deal on all of em. 

December 2001
March 2002
April 2002
June 2002
August 2002
September 2002
July 2003
Jan 2004
May 2005 

I have more but thy are rough, ill keep or much newer.


----------



## slo

December 2001
March 2002
April 2002
June 2002
August 2002
September 2002
July 2003
Jan 2004
May 2005


----------



## slo

uffin:


----------



## arroyosa1

Looking for a Qvo magazine with a 1970 Chocolate Monte Carlo on the centerfold.


----------



## slo

slo said:


> December 2001
> March 2002
> April 2002
> June 2002
> August 2002
> September 2002
> July 2003
> Jan 2004
> May 2005


 who got 25 plus shipping on these


----------



## slo

TTT


----------



## Bigjxloc

Anybody still have any orlies lowriding magazines?


----------



## dj kurse 1

Bigjxloc said:


> Anybody still have any orlies lowriding magazines?


I have a few, check on page 25 of this topic for issues and pics..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I'm looking for February 1979 issue of LRM. If you have it, pm with description of the condition and price shipped to 60163.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Bigjxloc said:


> Anybody still have any orlies lowriding magazines?


I Do PM Me If Your Still Interested.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN

I GOT $20 BREH


slo said:


> December 2001
> March 2002
> April 2002
> June 2002
> August 2002
> September 2002
> July 2003
> Jan 2004
> May 2005


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Bigjxloc said:


> Anybody still have any orlies lowriding magazines?


:wave:


----------



## BIG RED

DJLATIN said:


> I GOT $20 BREH


Plus shippin,standinn line,gas,tape to tape the boxies and bubble boxxies.


----------



## slo

DJLATIN said:


> I GOT $20 BREH


sure, plus driving to your house..



BIG RED said:


> Plus shippin,standinn line,gas,tape to tape the boxies and bubble boxxies.


of course evne though dis foo only a few miles away.


----------



## Raise Up

Looking for the 1st issue of Blvd. Magazine, pm me if you have one to sell.


----------



## boricualowlow

Lookin to trade these mags for some gold fenders 20" ducktail let me know if interested. Or any gold bicycle parts I'll consider.7 mags total all good shape.
View attachment 902993


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## elay_kidd

TEEN ANGELS MAGAZINE ISSUE #232 AVAILBLE FOR PRESALE: www.teenangelsarte.bigcartel.com


----------



## dj kurse 1

Still have all of mine


----------



## 66Caddykid

Anyone need a June 2013 Lowrider mag? $3 plus ship good shape overall corners of the front cover have been creased and there is a tear straight up the binding in the bottom left of the cover. Cheaper than ordering a back issue. Pm me.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Have 1995-2001 complete for sale


----------



## ljlow82

Ragtop Ted said:


> Have 1995-2001 complete for sale


How much homie


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ljlow82 said:


> How much homie


The complete set would have to be picked up in Bay Area california. Too expensive to ship all. Willing to ship if broken down though. What years are you interested in ?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Looking for 92-96 Lowrider Mags, I don't want a ridiculous amount. Not big on collecting, just dig that era of riding and want to see what all I missed. If you got a few of each year give me a buzz, paypal ready.


----------



## dj kurse 1

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Looking for 92-96 Lowrider Mags, I don't want a ridiculous amount. Not big on collecting, just dig that era of riding and want to see what all I missed. If you got a few of each year give me a buzz, paypal ready.


Got those, see page 25 for pics


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

dj kurse 1 said:


> Got those, see page 25 for pics


One each from: 92, 93, 94, 95, 96. None of	those theme ones though where they show all 60s imps or shit like that. Whats the ticket?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Ragtop Ted said:


> Have 1995-2001 complete for sale


ttt


----------



## slo

slo said:


> December 2001
> March 2002
> April 2002
> June 2002
> August 2002
> September 2002
> July 2003
> Jan 2004
> May 2005


still got bulk deal or singles


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Ragtop Ted said:


> Have 1995-2001 complete for sale


Bump


----------



## divine69impala

I have alot of issues from the 90s and few from late 80s. If need something let me know.


----------



## LURCH63

Looking to get one or two issues of Blvd magazine, idk what happened to mine. Lmk which ones you got. 
Ps I have some issues of lrm I'd be willing to trade, mostly all from 2001-2008 and some newer.


----------



## LURCH63

Hoping to get the one with the green cover with the 64 or the one with the red 58 on cover


----------



## LURCH63

Willing to trade some of these if anyone has the Blvd magazine issues I mentioned in the previous post


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## 67 BRUTA

Got some LRM like to sell what's the going price for a magazine ?


----------



## 67 BRUTA

i


----------



## 67 BRUTA




----------



## 67 BRUTA

got these 6 blvd issues


----------



## 67 BRUTA

sorry don't know how to turn right side up


----------



## 67 BRUTA

Also many STREET CUSTOM MAG AND ORLIES MAG


----------



## toyshopcustoms

I'm looking for the first 3 issues of Lowrider bike magazine. If you have any of them, I'll pay decent money, PM me.


----------



## texasgold

Anyone want to sell any of their Posters from their 2000-2003 years? Or if you have the set of magazines for years 2002-2003, hit me up. 

Clean condition please.


----------



## texasgold

Ttt


----------



## show67

texasgold said:


> Anyone want to sell any of their Posters from their 2000-2003 years? Or if you have the set of magazines for years 2002-2003, hit me up.
> 
> Clean condition please.


I have 2000/2014 how many complete years you need?


----------



## show67

Are you close to dallas/fort worth?


----------



## texasgold

Im in Pasadena/Houston TX

Just need 2002 and 2003

Depending on price maybe 2004


----------



## show67

texasgold said:


> Im in Pasadena/Houston TX
> 
> Just need 2002 and 2003
> 
> Depending on price maybe 2004


I was thinking like $6.00 dollars each there in good shape plus shipping......


----------



## texasgold

Really was just looking for the posters...what if you send me all the posters for those years for $30 plus shipping


----------



## jerry62

Anyone have December 1981 issue?


----------



## LA Homie

got this pm me


----------



## Richiecool69elka

67 BRUTA said:


> View attachment 1225562
> sorry don't know how to turn right side up


I see this was posted in May.But Was Wondering If You Still Have Them? PM Sent


----------



## Reina9

*Orlie's Magazine Vol. 1 No. 5*

Do you still have the Orlie's Magazines? I'm looking for 
Vol. 1 No. 5 



sorry homie no 1990.  
*this is what I have from Lowrider*
sept-dec '91(no jan-oct)
feb-dec '92(no jan)
jan-dec '93 
jan-dec '94
jan-dec '95
jan-dec '96
jan-dec '97
jan-dec '98
april-dec '99 (no jan, feb, march, or may)
jan-dec '00
jan-dec '01
jan-dec '02
jan-dec '03 (no feb)
jan-dec '04
jan-dec '05
jan-nov '06 (no dec)
jan-feb '07 (after this no more collecting)
*From Orlies Lowriding*
Vol. 1 No. 5
dec' 94
sept '99
nov '99
june '00
*Lowrider Bicycle*
winter '93 1st issue
spring '94
summer '94
mar/april '95
nov/dec '95
jan/feb '96
sept/oct '96
*Lowrider Best Of*
Collectors Edition #1
Collectors Edition #2
Best of Nineties Vol. 1
Best of Cadillacs Aug '03
*Street Customs*
vol. 1 no. 3
vol. 2 no. 2
vol. 2 no. 4
vol. 3 no. 3
vol. 3 no. 5
vol. 4 no. 4
vol. 4 no. 5
vol. 4 no. 6
june '99
aug '99
oct '99
feb '00
april '00
june '00
aug '00
oct '00
year end '00
feb '01
april '01
june '01
aug '01
oct '01
dec '01
feb '02
april '02
june '02
aug '02
oct '02
dec '02
feb '03
april '03
june '03
aug '03
oct '03
jan '04
march '04
may '04
july '04
nov '04
sep '04
jan '05 (10th anniversary issue)
april '05 
july '05
jan '06
I have pics for all but I can not tell at the pics which years they are so I can labeled them correctly with what I posted. But I will soon. Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## ABES1963

Am looking to buy April 1999 street customs magazine if anyone knows where 1 is lmk thanks


----------



## Kiloz

Looking for May 1998 Scrape magazine


----------



## MrsOrnelas11115

Huge lot of Low Rider magazines ranging in dates from 77-06 with many extras including Blvd issues Euro issues as well as Street Customs and Best of Impalas and Street Low magazine and a few others. This collection was accumulated by an avid collector and well preserved the lot includes over 100 magazines and is going as a whole and not being pieced apart asking price is $300 takes it all serious inquiries only please as my husband loved these and is still adjusting to the idea of letting go pictures available upon request of serious inquiries only


----------



## individualsbox

anybody have lowtimes magaines for sale?


----------



## lowridermazines

*lowrider magazines email me at [email protected]*

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bks/5135878171.html
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bks/5135941258.html


----------



## brixs63

Iam looking for lowrider magazine were snoop dog is in the cover any info will appreciate


----------



## DRantiquecarparts

Looking for lowrider magazine april 1991


----------



## str8lowriding

10+shipping


----------



## str8lowriding

10+shipping


----------



## str8lowriding

For sale poster


----------



## Alonso62ss

Anyone have a june 1994 lowrider magazine they want to sell, it has the orange 61 big worm drove in Friday movie


----------



## swangin68

Anyone have an issue from '80 that has a spread with Sabor Car Club OC chapter?


----------



## convicted

I have a couple of misprints for sale. Somehow the models are all missing. :banghead:


----------



## LILRATA

is this still available and how much?


----------



## str8lowriding

10 +Shipping paypal ready


----------



## str8lowriding




----------



## str8lowriding




----------



## str8lowriding




----------



## str8lowriding




----------



## str8lowriding




----------



## str8lowriding




----------



## str8lowriding

Not sure if is the original or copy


----------



## lowlowlow

Looks like the reprint. Original was more a shiny paper, reprint is almost like newsprint 



str8lowriding said:


> View attachment 1845537
> 
> Not sure if is the original or copy


----------



## VALLEJO707

$10 for both plus shipping?



str8lowriding said:


> 10 +Shipping paypal ready
> View attachment 1845145


----------



## Raise Up

Str8lowriding do you have the 1st issue of BLVD?


----------



## str8lowriding

Sold sorry


----------



## VALLEJO707

str8lowriding said:


> 10 +Shipping paypal ready
> View attachment 1845145


str8lowriding:thumbsup: Honest seller!! Don't hesitate to deal with him. Thanks George!!!


----------



## Dbaca99

Looking for January 1994 Lowrider magazine. Anyone got one?


----------



## TopDogg

Im selling all of my LRM's, with the exception of 77-78. Let me know what you need and I will PM prices. TIA


----------



## tepeyolotl

What r ur prices im lookin for most of 79


----------



## tepeyolotl

Anything left to sell??? Been a while i know
Y


----------



## Jerry.M1

I have One 20$


----------



## tepeyolotl

What issue


----------



## KingRobbyLee

SW713 said:


> I've got the entire decade 1990-1999, except for these that I'm looking for:
> 
> From 1990: February, April, July, September, October, November
> 
> If you got it, lemme know.
> 
> If you want to trade, I have these:
> 
> June 1990
> Dec/Jan. 90-91
> February 1991
> August 1991
> December 1991
> January 1992
> February 1992
> March 1992 have 2 copies
> April 1992
> June 1992
> July 1992
> August 1992
> October 1992
> December 1992
> March 1993
> June 1993
> August 1993 have 2 copies
> November 1993 with Lisa Marie Waite on the cover, she was hot as hell :biggrin:
> December 1993
> 
> Best Of LRM Collector's Edition #1
> Orlie's Vol. 2 No. 3, its from 1993
> 
> A couple of these are missing pages, don't rememebr which ones, so you'd have to ask me to check the month/year issue. If you want pics of the covers, just ask. They are all in pretty good shape, the August '93s look like they got wet at one time, but they aren't all stained up.
> 
> Anyhow, lemme know what you got that I need. The mags are $5 + shipping.


I don’t have anything to tease but I would love to buy the August 1992 from you ? My dad passed away this summer and his car is in that issue


----------

